#ubports 2018-08-06
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @slacker70, If that's your goal, go for it!
<ubptgbot> Romolos was added by: Romolos
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @te_online, It was kinda a "Special thing" for the live viewers. :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hi there Romolos! I don't normally do this welcoming message thing, but you can check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get started here at UBports
<ubptgbot> <te_online> @UniversalSuperBox, Alright 😉
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @K31j0, In my view, we shouldn't be ultra-literal about OT. Common sense indicates when conversations should move. Chill
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @John, That would be an awesome app,
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I think they use something that a developer could easily use
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> "osc" maybe
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> http://behringerwiki.music-group.com/index.php?title=OSC_Remote_Protocol
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> so
<sebsebseb> so interesting, mx 4 is now a core device?  bq  4.5 even?
<sebsebseb> I remember those being as legacy not going to get a 16.04 update
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> That's not what legacy meant
<sebsebseb> ubptgbot: was that for me ?
<sebsebseb> oh the bot hmm
<sebsebseb> oh yeah can talk through the other thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes, but not a bot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It's the telegram bridge
<sebsebseb> I thought legacy mostly meant, these dev ices will stay on a 15.04 based image, since for whatever reasons can't be upgraded to a 16.04 when its time
<sebsebseb> and yes the telegram bridge I remember now, I haven't been in here for quite a while
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not for ubports
<sebsebseb> last time I looked mx 4 and bq 4.5 was under legacy, not  core
<sebsebseb> core being tehse devices will get 16.04
<sebsebseb> but now I saw they are under core
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No
<sebsebseb> it was core, legacy, and community before or something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There were odd groupings yes. But your definition of what it meant is implied, not actual
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Hence the "legacy" is no more
<sebsebseb> I am pretty sure I read before, that the MX 4 and bq 4.5 would  stay on the 15.04 image and never get a 16.04 upgrade, but it seems that now they will actaully get a 16.04 ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Everything has 16.04 yes
<sebsebseb> how come its possible to upgrade the devices that were apparnatly going to just stay on 15.04 and that's it, to 16.04  now ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not in stable yet, but there are images for all devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Because ubports is not canonical
<sebsebseb> yes I saw that too, it's not quite ready the 16.04 stuff, but in releaase canddidate getting there
<sebsebseb> I thought it was technical reasons holding back the MX 4 though, keeping it off a 16.04 image as well?  that something was too propritary in the hardwre that caused problems ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Those devices were not going to get 16.04 from canonical, because of kernel versions
<sebsebseb> what was up with the kernel version then? and how come ubports can now do it ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Because ubports isn't basing on snaps
<sebsebseb> yes the whole snappy thing  that  was part of Canonica's issues with ubuntu touch it seems too, trying too do to much at once, and what was wrong wtih click packages really?
<sebsebseb> and is upborts staying on click then ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes. system-image and clicks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> And upstart
<sebsebseb> ./me maybe I will eventually reflash my  not really used  anymore bq 4.5 at some stage then,  that's actsaully still on a old 4.10 image, since I hd thought I Had lost it before etc
<sebsebseb> system image,  the background stuff with the kernel I guess?   and ah right yeah system d, so its been cut out of Ubuntu's 16.04?  I think its in there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It's not fully in 16.04
<sebsebseb> oh only partially ?
<sebsebseb> what happens when 16.04 runs out of support in 2021 though,  what will ubports do then you recoken ?
<sebsebseb> also is this thing offically  called Ubuntu touch now or pretty much,  but with Canonica's permission, I mean I upgraded my mx 4 the other day,  and the boot up screen got replaced
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> We'll let you know on 3 years
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes
<sebsebseb> so  Canonical haev allowed Ubports to call it Ubuntu Touch offically, and even use the ubuntu logo ?
<sebsebseb> so Ubports is like Kubuntu or something like that, or kind of
<sebsebseb> not a Linux Mint
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes. Something like that
<sebsebseb> but yes its basically the Ubuntu community,  carrying on their Ubuntu TOuch, that they as a company dropped
<sebsebseb> when did the boot up screen change ?
<ubptgbot> Eyvan Hediya was added by: Eyvan Hediya
<sebsebseb> I thought the ubports one lookked unproffesioanl with teh smiley face etc uh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't know
<sebsebseb> so since  Ubports is staying with the older stuff basically,   no systemd no snaps etc,  the so called legacy devices can actsually get the 16.04 as well, interesting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sebsebseb, Yeah, totally unprofessional for Google to use a cartoon robot
<sebsebseb> oh was it meant to be inspired by that h eh
<sebsebseb> btut that[s awesome  I can get 16.04 updates on those phones even
<sebsebseb> so does that mean te android app support via andbox should eventually come to such phones as well even ?
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> Any discord app for ut?
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> Apart from webapp?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sebsebseb, That's the plan
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bollickybill, Check the open store
<sebsebseb> that's awesome :),  I thought the mx  4 was well that was pretyt much it, those 15.04  updates, for security and  yeah, but no it's getting the full blown 16.04 as well now, awesome :)
<sebsebseb> and I assume Unity 8 under UBports has been progressing nicely as well? with some new features and so on ?
<sebsebseb> and what's up with the brwoser in the 16.04 images, website seemed to say lots of bugs, but nevermind, since it's going to get completly replaced with someo ther browser anyway,  that runs what webkit as well ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not so much new features. The focus so far has been 16.04 on phones
<sebsebseb> well yes that makes sense the actsual  briign the os  the 16.04 one to the phoens etc,  new features can come later
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sebsebseb, Neither are webkit. They are chromium based
<sebsebseb> chromium uses webkit I thought ?
<ubptgbot> <palein> Chrome uses their own webengine. It is called Blink I think.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No, it's blink
<sebsebseb> oh
<ubptgbot> <kipters> I was kind of puzzled by this, I was sort of expecting to find Firefox as the default browser instead of Chromium
<ubptgbot> <kipters> Anyone knows why? Just being curious
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Neither is the default browser
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The default browser is based on the chromium rendering engine
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @dohbee, Yep sorry, I meant chromium-based
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> gecko was not a good option for mobile
<ubptgbot> <kipters> May I ask why? It seems like it works good on Android
<ubptgbot> <kipters> Just curious about the thought/decision process for stuff like that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the firefox app for android is not gecko, and you need to go back 5 years in time and try things from then, not what you see today
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @dohbee, Err, yes it is. But yeah, 5 years ago it was utter garbage.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> heck, a year ago it was pretty awful
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are plenty of other reasons why gecko would have been a bad choice, i'm sure, but by and large firefox was very bad at performance, and especially bad for low memory situations
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> when you've got 16-32G of RAM it's one thing. when you've got 768M-2G, it's something completely different
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> chromium by and large rendered mobile pages better, faster, and using less resources, and the development API for building a browser around it lets you really get your hands dirty, while gecko is far more black box browser embedding
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @dohbee, wait, I thought the android app used Gecko, is that not the case?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @kipters, It definitely does...
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @Lyokanthrope, Oh ok, great :D
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @dohbee, Makes sense, thanks :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Lyokanthrope, does it now? or did it used to long ago? i thought it was a fork of firefox, and that 60+ doesn't really have gecko any more?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Firefox most certainly still uses Gecko, though they've been augmenting it with stuff from Servo, their other (experimental) layout engine.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Lyokanthrope, oh i mean, gecko as the thing that other people can embed to create a browser on top of, not the internal rendering core
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess they were/are named the same though :-/
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Oh, misunderstood. Though I don't think that's really changed either?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, doesn't matter for us
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> Hello!! … Someone with OnePlus One has multirom installed?  … I'm trying to dualboot Android (LineageOS 15.1) and UT but refuses to boot saying … "Your kernel doesn't support kexec"  … But Multirom say yes
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/7EHeS6bz.png I mean this hehe
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> multirom is not supported by ubuntu touch currently
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> Do I have to use another android rom?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, and the thing you're trying to use is unofficial and probably won't work
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> https://youtu.be/YegM4yADsqE
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> I was following this "guide" 🙈
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well I'm glad they were able to do it... Maybe you'll want to ask them?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ask the author of that guide :)
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> I asked him but meanwhile I was asking here too if someone knows how to fix it.🙈
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> I will keep trying! Thank you  … If I manage to fix it I will say something here in case someone wants to do it too 😊
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @SergioSRM, Welcome back Sergio. I think the Multirom fixes are very unstable when they do work. Not for real world use
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's most likely your kernel, did you install a custom one?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> or maybe your TWRP is outdated?
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> @Javacookies, Stock kernel. I never change it manually
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> @Javacookies, TWRP updated with Multirom changes. Like in the YouTube video. … The difference is just my android rom. Im using linage OS and he "aosp extended rom" both based on Android 8.1
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> @Javacookies, [Edit] TWRP updated with Multirom changes. Like in the YouTube video. … The difference is just my android rom. Im using linage OS and he is using "aosp extended rom" both based on Android 8.1
<ubptgbot> markvesime was added by: markvesime
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> sorry, never tried with lineage OS especially with oreo … I only have stock marshmallow
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> @Javacookies, Thank you! I will try changing my rom 👍
<ubptgbot> MatthewCroughan was added by: MatthewCroughan
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> So, I have one question that I can't seem to find in youtube videos about UBTouch, is it ready for daily use yet? 😁
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> I really just want to do the same thing with android that I did with Windows, and jump. But if alarm clocks still crash, that won't be an option. Oneplus One just so happens to be the device I'm using.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> [Edit] I really just want to do the same thing with android that I did with Windows, and jump. But if alarm clocks still crash, that won't be an option. Oneplus One just so happens to be the device I'm using, which I know is the best supported.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i mean stuff still crashes in Android sometimes, especially on certain phones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> people have been using ubuntu on phones daily for multiple years now, though
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @MatthewCroughan, Depends on your needs. I've been using it for three years.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the only one who can make a determination if it's suitable for yourself, is you
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> @alan_griffiths, Well the main question I have is whether kernel panics or really annoying things happen when using it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not usually
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Or if that is entirely solved now.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> I mean, I currently get kernel panics with the android 8 rom I'm using, so it's not like it'd be a downgrade lol.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, kernel panics were never really an issue
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> do you have a supported device?
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Well the most recent UBTouch presentation I could find on youtube has an anecdote in it about a kernel panic when an alarm clock rang, rebooting the phone.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, op1, so guess so
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> and that was 2 months
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know what you were watching or who made it, or what version they were using, or all the other conditions that might have lead to that happening
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> https://youtu.be/2VSmo9CihBY?t=1532
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> here's the exact timecode
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i used it as my only phone for 3 years on a nexus 5, and the worst problem with alarms i ever had, was they just didn't work sometimes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that was a long long time ago
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Right.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> So my next issue is with convergence on the OP1 since it doesn't have hdmi out.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> How would I get around that?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @MatthewCroughan, FP2 is a bit strange. But that is FP2, not UT…
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> @Stereofont, Thanks, assumed it couldn't be the case on OP1 considering it has been supported forever.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> As for convergence though, can you recommend any particularly good miracast dongles, etc?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure if anything works on op1 for external display
<Sander^home> How come network went down, and there's a new indicator-network tab in EQ 4.5?
<Sander^home> the tab is empty
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sounds like network-manager might have crashed. Does a reboot fix it?
<Sander^home> same problem after reboot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hrm. Got a erminal handy?
<Sander^home> It did shut down with wireless network on, loosing power.
<Sander^home> sure, I can get into terminal and double check, what should I be checking?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you do, `sudo status network-manager`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i am guessing network-manager is fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but indicator-network is not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hence you see `indicator-network` with a gear icon in top panel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, `status indicator-network` would be the next one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> my guess is that this is a result of the Qt bug with a stale lock file for the settings ini file or something simialr
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> simialr
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah. Remember where that is stored?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> under `~/.config` somewhere iirc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't recall exact path, or the bug number
<Sander^home> network-manager start/running, process PID
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `rm ~/.config/connectivity-service/config.ini.lock`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> From https://askubuntu.com/a/836030
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> remove that, then `restart indicator-network`
<Sander^home> cool, worked.
<Sander^home> Why did it happen?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Your device lost power unexpectedly?
<Sander^home> yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The lock file is supposed to be removed on shutdown. Since the device lost power unexpectedly, the lock file wasn't removed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The indicator didn't start because it thought it was already running
<Sander^home> I see.. maybe its a good idea to double check for this file on bootup and display a screen, Please shutdown properly?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it'd be better to use a PID file rather than a lock file
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or just be able to detect if the lock is stale
<Sander^home> is this the ultimate noob protection?;-)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No. It's a bug, but it doesn't happen very often at all
<Sander^home> leave shared network from cellnetwork on, and make it loose power.. then I guess it happens again
<Sander^home> it goes into powerlockdown modus so it dosnt loose power after a while
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, well, it's not because this is used as a PID file
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it would be better to fix the actual bug, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it happened because qt was attempting to write to the settings file at the moment the power was lost, and so the lock file it created for that write, was left behind
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> Hi all, is there a simple way to save a website to my home screen? (called scopes for ubports?) Like i can do with ios & android, typically go to the browser and click "add shortcut" on my android device.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not yet. that feature never got implemented before canonical dropped support of unity/phones, and ubports has been concentrating more on getting our infrastructure in place and getting phones migrated to 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> Ok, thank you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> after 16.04 has replaced 15.04 for stable, and the current browser maintenance situation is resolved, maybe that feature could be implemented
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I think the only way if to create a personal use webapp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it's ironic that thanks to mobile devices, we now have browsers that are literally doing the same thing i was doing with my browser in 2001
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey @dohbee, did you ever work with the API docs or developer.ubuntu.com?
<ubptgbot> elBatu was added by: elBatu
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Have I asked you this before?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> other than maybe writing a few comments in header files that became docs, not really
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Damn
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a weird mix of QDoc and Yuidoc and Sphinx XML and Doxygen
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @UniversalSuperBox what's the actual problem you're having?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, yes it is
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, I'm not sure I have the full story. We forked off https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-sdk-api-scripts to take the documentation builder and try to get it to output a bunch of RST. It does, but it definitely needs some improvement as api-docs.ubports.com shows
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> At this point the RST it makes isn't so clean, I'm still trying to wrap my head around the whole mishmash.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> I've had to poke around those sites. They're weird but not incomprehensible.
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> I could adjust the css files for responsivnes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think what Dalton is saying, is that the bit behind the end result, is what's incomprehensible :)
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/HCDJQlnl.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @nanu_c, Hmm. Well, it's using the sphinx-rtd-theme
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does docs.ubports.com work?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Ah, that's the suff I try to ignore.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @alan_griffiths, I wish I could too, but I want to freshen it up before the xenial release. ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the main issue is that there's a huge number of packages, and they don't all use the same method of documentation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which makes it hard to generate something that is the same method, from them
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oooh i didn't know there were ppl using ut for years and i knew systemd was a problem didn't know snaps were also a problem
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Touch has been around since 2012. someone has been using it since then
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i suppose so yeah hehe
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @UniversalSuperBox, that would be me 😊, but only since the 2013 MWC launch as a daily driver (not a daily driver for over a year now though).
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oooh 😍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, what we had at the 2013 MWC demo was not really usable at all. it was total demoware
<ubptgbot> AarenT2Lci was added by: AarenT2Lci
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> does someone know if there is a design pack with the components supported actually by the sdk? … for example button. https://api-docs.ubports.com/sdk/apps/qml/Ubuntu.Components/Button.html
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> A design pack?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gab11010, not sure what you mean exactly, but i'm guessing SVGs of components which you can place in something to create mock-ups? there is no such thing for the uitk, no
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Actually there is ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/WAiL0h01.svg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, uh, what?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh wow
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that is pretty old though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> doesn't quite match the current design
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Yeah but still usable
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And someone could start here and draw recent ones
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Actually this is a task for a Non-programmer
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Any graphic talent online??
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Here is repo for it: https://github.com/halfsail/Ubuntu-UI-Toolkit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably should mention it in the ux group
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> forwarded your messages @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> thx
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I forked it for us now: https://github.com/ubports/Ubuntu-UI-Toolkit-1
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @dohbee, calls, sms and contacts were there, that was all I needed; and I had been dog fooding the phone pre-release long enough before that 😉
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> .local/share/history-service/history.sqlite
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Too much atlassian?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Wut?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, The -1 at the end
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> thanks @Flohack @dohbee @UniversalSuperBox  … that´s what I was looking for. An update of the components available would be very useful for prototyping apps.  … @dohbee can you post the ling to the ux telegram group?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Already did
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> [Edit] thanks @Flohack @dohbee @UniversalSuperBox  … that´s what I was looking for. An update of the components available would be very useful for prototyping apps.  … @dohbee can you post the link to the ux telegram group?
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> I would like to join, but I don´t know the link to the telegram group
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> sorry I didn´t explain myself clearly enough
#ubports 2018-08-07
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/IAL1wVCt.png
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Native vnc :D
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> 👏👏👏
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, I like this
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @mariogrip, Awesome
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-8/ so now @ubports supporting lubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Any more official statement from @mariogrip @Flohack @neothethird or @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> they probally benifit from qt work
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> is FLAC supported?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Javacookies, On . . .?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I'm going to assume you mean in the UT Music app and I'll answer with yes. That was all I used until I had 10+ GB of music and decided to switch to OGG (which is also supported)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, that's what I meant … thanks
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Javacookies, No problem 👍
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I never used FLAC but yesterday I listened to physical album and I suddenly thought, wow! this sounds so much better than my mp3s 😍
<ubptgbot> <signalaficionado> cheers!can any1 in here assist me on how to find a connected phone under win10?as i have not used win for ages?phone gets recognized and listed under adb devices,but how can i put files like zips onto it?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> open the file browser and I believe it's under My PC
<ubptgbot> <signalaficionado> there is devices and drives,but only showing local drice,which is C:.can it be due to ubuntu touch,that it is not being shown there?when pressing the window button + i,the device is being listed under bacon,but i have not found a way to access the phone yet to put zips there for flashing roms with TWRP.do i have to flash TW
<ubptgbot> RP first,so that i can acces it under windows?
<ubptgbot> <signalaficionado> i am planning on installing TWRP to flash another rom,instead of UT,which is currently running on my OPO
<ubptgbot> <signalaficionado> but i will need to acces it,so that i can put the required zips to the phone from computer
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @technicalbird, Not at this time :)
<ubptgbot> buYbaKTR17 was added by: buYbaKTR17
<ubptgbot> <signalaficionado> can the phone running UT be accessed for let me say saving media like photos and stuff?if so,how??under win10
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> You can use the app "Wifi transfer", so you can send your files even without a cable.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> But for TWRP-images? That won't work I fear...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> You need to flash them I guess?
<ubptgbot> <signalaficionado> thanx for chimeing in dave.i have no problem sending adb commands to the phone,it gets listed under adb just fine.i sent it to fastboot mode,now.that is all fine.i just search for the option to acces the phone like a drive,as if it was usb stick,so that i can at least save photos or stuff from the phone and put zips onto it
<ubptgbot> .on linux that was never problem,but i am on a win10machine now,and have no clue,where to find the connected phone as a drive..
<ubptgbot> <signalaficionado> i can flash TWRP also,i think that would be no problem,but will the phone show up as a adrive then,so that i could put zips onto it for flashing roms???
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Try Wifi transfer and access the phone via file browser.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> (Windows Explorer)
<ubptgbot> <signalaficionado> how can i acces the phone via file browser?this is what i am looking for
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @signalaficionado, Did you set a passcode! Normally the phone should appear as MTP device
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I dont know win 10 but in win 7 it works
<ubptgbot> <signalaficionado> i set a passcode under UT,as i am forced to,when willing to access dev mode
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Phone needs to ne unlocked to access files then, but empty window should appear every time you connect it
<ubptgbot> <signalaficionado> the only thing i wanna do is accessing the phone.that is all.everything else i can handle alone,from using adb and flashing stuff.have not pulled the trigger yet on flashing TWRP.so phone is still on UT.as i want to make sure i can access it prior to flashing anything else
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Sure. I just can say it work for me for Linux and Win7
<ubptgbot> <signalaficionado> yeah win7 was easy.aswell as linux.same for me.but since i am on a friends machine for the time being,i can only operate with his win10.my problem is that it just does not appear,where it should.usually it appers next to the hard drive in the file explorer,just if a usb  stick was connected,that is how it was supposed to be
<ubptgbot>  on win7,but in my case it does not under win10,while i can acess it and send commands through adb without any problems.nevermind!i will give up for now,get some sleep,and maybe try again in a couple hours.thanx for now florian,dave and kugi.thank you all for assistance,anyway.ill get some rest and give it a shot later on!
<ubptgbot> bjNIhKAP57 was added by: bjNIhKAP57
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> @signalaficionado, Hi Bruno, I've had a similar problem with N5, 16.04dev, opensuse15....I just 'revoke adb authorisations' with UTtweaks every time I connect and it then allows me access to the storage folders....hth
<ubptgbot> iLQvfAQf81 was added by: iLQvfAQf81
<ubptgbot> <batuhanTa> 78385985
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @technicalbird, Like...?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Like UBports merge With Kubuntu...
<ubptgbot> <libremax> with Lubuntu
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Damned corrector...
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> No, We both use qt etc so we work together on those parts. also many of the qt packaging is done by simon and we have hired simon to do qt packaging and unity8 packaging for debian/ubuntu that will then benefit us and lubuntu alike.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Great
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But the message is a bit reduced in their announcement: We are not funding *all* parts of Lubuntu ;)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> true, we are funding the qt part, so kubuntu will also benefit from it
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Good to see the smart use of donations
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Congrats
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> hi, how do you install qt5 in ubuntu 16.04? …  I have the repo installed. repo.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> Im trying to install qt5-qmake but I´m facing dependency problems
<ubptgbot> Сергій Усик was added by: Сергій Усик
<ubptgbot> <Сергій Усик> can I install Ubuntu Touch into Fly FS551
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> I managed to install multirom <Ubuntu Touch + Android (AOSP Extended Rom) on a OnePlus One. … The author of the video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YegM4yADsqE) answered me. I merged his guide with my experience and some links to help with the process … If someone is interested (just tested on OnePlus One) … 0. BACKUP DATA!!!!!
<ubptgbot> ! … 1. Flash Multirom TWRP v3.1.1 - https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=817550096634785267 … 2. Wipe device (system, data, cache... everything) … 3. Install ROM (AOSP Extended in my case) - https://downloads.aospextended.com/bacon … 4. Install opengapps for android 8.1 - https://opengapps.org/ … 5. Boot and setup android system … 6. Reboot to reco
<ubptgbot> very and flash multirom 33e - https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=385035244224404012 … 7. Reboot to android and install multirom apk﻿ - https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/vojtech-bocek/multirom-manager/ … 8. Open Multirom app and install Ubuntu Touch. … 9. Wait until the scripts finish … Now, everytime that you boot your OnePlus One, MultiRom will ask
<ubptgbot> you what system (android or Ubuntu) you want to boot. … @Javacookies @UniversalSuperBox
<ubot5> ubptgbot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> [Edit] I managed to install multirom <Ubuntu Touch + Android (AOSP Extended Rom) on a OnePlus One. … The author of the video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YegM4yADsqE) answered me. I merged his guide with my experience and some links to help with the process … If someone is interested (just tested on OnePlus One) … 0. BACKUP DA
<ubptgbot> TA!!!!!! … 1. Flash Multirom TWRP v3.1.1 - https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=817550096634785267 … 2. Wipe device (system, data, cache... everything) … 3. Install ROM (AOSP Extended in my case) - https://downloads.aospextended.com/bacon … 4. Install opengapps for android 8.1 - https://opengapps.org/ … 5. Boot and setup android system … 6. Reboot
<ubptgbot> to recovery and flash multirom 33e - https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=385035244224404012 … 7. Reboot to android and install multirom apk﻿ - https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/vojtech-bocek/multirom-manager/ … 8. Open Multirom app and install Ubuntu Touch. … 9. Wait until the scripts finish … Now, everytime that you boot your OnePlus One, MultiRom wi
<ubptgbot> ll ask you what system (android or Ubuntu) you want to boot. … @Javacookies @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think, you should've just posted the full instructions in the forum instead 😜
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyway, may I know what was different than before?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> have you figured out your issue with the kernel?
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> @Javacookies, Yeah! I should haha
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> @Javacookies, I changed my rom with a full wipe. … From LineageOS to AOSP Extended
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> Maybe was LineageOS por just my rubbish data
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> could actually be caf issues - lineage used to be CAF based
<ubptgbot> <SergioSRM> @rogieroudshoorn, CAF? 😨
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> Yeah, everyone's favorite android fork with special headers
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @rogieroudshoorn, Only on 7.1. Won't affect the current devices.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> CAF = cough
<ubptgbot> mo.bashr was added by: mo.bashr
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> @dohbee, Anyone had time to think about this?
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> There's really no way to use convergence with the OP1? No wireless display stuff? ETc?
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> [Edit] There's really no way to use convergence with the OP1? No wireless display stuff? Etc?
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> hmm
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> It was working for these devices, so may it indeed work for the OP1 now? If not that seems a bit.. overlooked.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> making wireless display work on more devices hasn't been a focus. getting devices onto 16.04 with as little breakage as possible, has been the focus
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, not all devices can necessarily support wireless display
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Sure, that's admirable.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> But I do definitely feel sad about a nexus being able to do convergence, but not my OP1.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> [Edit] But I do definitely feel sad about a nexus 5 being able to do convergence, but not my OP1.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> I mean, how hard can it be, do you think it'd be easy to figure out on my own? Or does it really require development?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it's not our fault that OnePlus didn't enable slimport or mhl on it :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know. are you running ubuntu on the device yet? do you have a known working miracast adapter for your screen?
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> No, and no. But yes and yes soon.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Convergence is the feature I want to play with most, so I won't bother until I get a miracast adapter.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if anyone else has tried it on the op1
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> I mean, is a chromecast ultra a working adapter?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> detecting the miracast devices already works but it's usually stuck to "connecting"
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> at least that's my expierience with nexus 5 and 7
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if anyone's tested with a chromecast
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> chromecast is not miracast though
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Yeah it's proprietary miracast, lol
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> so say I get the microsoft miracast adapter v2, known working for other devices, there's at least a chance it'll work out of the box?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, if miracast works under android on the device, it's certainly possible it could work under UT
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> it does indeed
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> but what I'm asking is whether convergence would treat miracast as a display output?
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> and actually do the switching of modes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> an external display is an external display, yes
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> from phone UI to desktop
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's why miracast exists on UT
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> huh, and I can use my phone as a secondary display too?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it was added specifically because the Pro 5 doesn't have MHL/SlimPort
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> wicked
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no your phone will i think let you use it as a touchpad to control the cursor on the external display
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> huh neat
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least, unity 8 currently only supports 2 displays (internal, and 1 external), and the internal display becomes a virtual trackpad
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> so just grab a bluetooth keyboard and it's good to go
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you will probably want to use a usb keyboard and/or mouse, with miracast
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> do you know of any bluetooth keyboards that use a trackpoint instead of a trackpad?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> bluetooth + miracast will have interference, plus the lagginess of wireless display
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MatthewCroughan, only lenovo has trackpoint keyboards, i think they make a bt keyboard
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lenovo-Thinkpad-Tablet-Bluetooth-Keyboard/dp/B00DTNWRYM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1533654802&sr=8-1&keywords=trackpoint+bluetooth
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> yeah, a very expensive one
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> hmm
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> I'll just use synergy lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't use synergy
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> for why?
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> there's arm builds
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> synergy doesn't support Mir
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> We're thinking of the same software right? the input sharing software?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it doesn't support Mir
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Why would it care? All it needs is a daemon on the system?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, it doesn't really support Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> has in my experience, hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because the graphical display system is Mir
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> ah okay, so miracast is completely different in every possible way, that sucks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, well the proprietary version doesn't support Ubuntu really
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no it has nothing to do with miracast
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Oh, you're just saying synergy doesn't work with Mir, which is something I'm unaware of, which sounds like it'd be a part of Miracast but isn't, lol.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it has to do wth the fact that UT does not run on X11, it runs on Mir
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Mir is the display server
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it also has nothing to do with miracast
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Right, and what's different about Mir from X11 briefly that made it the choice for UBT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the name comes from the space station
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> that's a big plus
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> security and performance
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> yeah x11 security was revealed to me recently
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> scary lol
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> can interact with anybody's processes, just crazy.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> synergy might be usable in the future though, as it does support wayland, and newer Mir supports Wayland clients. but i've not tried it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if the open source synergy supports Wayland though
<ubptgbot> <Holger Müller> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<ubptgbot> <Holger Müller> Sorry, may hand was on the right corner of the keyboard....😅
<ubptgbot> <aryanpathania> 👍
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @dohbee, I've not had occasion to use it recently. But I think I saw recently that synergy doesn't support Wayland yet, and (with 18.04 defaulting to X11) is in no hurry to do so.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, It's listed on the roadmap, but indeed it seems they do not support it yet.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @NikosChat, Nah that's silly talk, MSFT standardized their platform since 2012, only problem is that Android OEMs never bothered to do the same, ARMv8 supports uefi and acpi, you can boot a mainline kernel on a Lumia 950
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Linux on ARMv8*
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @samzn, It would be interesting to port UT to the 950 🤔
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @samzn, what works though, besides booting it?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i agree with fabio
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and why go so far back to comment on something that old anyway
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but i suppose halium should be ported first :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (also really annoying that telegram doesn't have dates in the timestamps for messages)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> maybe i should try porting to lumia 920 hehehe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or at least date markers when days change
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah annoying
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, that would mean porting android first
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> date markers is the least they could do
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but hey halium is android in a way hehe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you really can use all open drivers on the device, you don't need halium
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that's what it means to boot a mainline kernel huh 💭
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and if you can't, well halium is going to be problematic anyway, since there likely aren't drivers available for a linux kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well run on. booting and not having anything work is pretty easy
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hehe true the real battle is getting things to work
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @dohbee, on tdesktop you can hover your mouse over the timestamp to get the date
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but not on web :<
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> Guys this is strange. I'm trying to save a modified file on my Pro 5 with an 'adb shell' session using 'nano' but apparently I'm not able to. To be clear, I made the image writable with '''sudo mount -o rw,remount /'''. I thought that were a file permission issue, so I tryed to write and save a new file from scratch in the /Docume
<ubptgbot> nts folder but nothing. Are you aware of any problem with nano itself or it's only me to be mistaken? Thanks
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> (Photo, 732x441) https://irc.ubports.com/021eKVqe.png here is where I'm stuck. Pressing 'return' doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, i don't know the exact error
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is your current working directory?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you mean `~/Documents`?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> yes that the one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because `/Documents` doesn't exist, and you would need to be root to create it
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> sorry, my bad
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well quit nano and try `touch newfile`
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> it creates the file but then.....how to modify that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `nano newfile` ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so if you can create a file with `touch` it's not a permissions problem
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> ok but that's the point...in the end I'm not able to save the file once modified with nano
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and you can of course create new files
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well did you try again?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> yes I did
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok i don't know what the problem with nano is then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does it not give an error?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> no nothing...I type CTRL+O to write and save and then I press 'return' to confirm the file name but it just seems not having effect
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is nano installed by default?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does `vi` work for you instead? have you tried just rebooting?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> are you sure you saved the file in nano? I remember having a problem with nano where it doesn't recognize my input to save my file or something like that
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> I also tried vi but I'm not very skilled and I don't know the commands.....rebooting yes, several times
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies, mmmmh what do you mean? I type 'sudo nano my-file' in a folder then my-file is correctly opened in nano, then I modify it and either I press ^X to exit and save or ^O to overwrite and save...Maybe I'm wrong with those commands? I don't know since I always preferred gedit in ubuntu and using nano is quite new to
<ubptgbot>  me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's probably an issue with adb shell not being a complete and proper terminal shell
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> use ssh instead?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @dohbee, do you mean that if I use the phone terminal I should make it work?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mattbel10, if you use terminal app it should work i think, yes. i meant though if you want to do it from your PC, you should use ssh to connect to the phone instead. if you grab the `phablet-shell` script in the list of files shared to the group, you can run it, and it will set up an ssh session over adb
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/QHJ1zqfw.null
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this script
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @dohbee, aaaah right, thank you Rodney, I will try as per your suggestion. I think I already have the phablet-shell installed....:)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> sorry I can't exatly remember, but yeah, try out what he said :)
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> either way worked :) Thanks @dohbee and @Javacookies for the support. So it's confirmed adb shell is not as powerful as running the terminal directly on the phone and by phablet-shell
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> [Edit] either way it worked :) Thanks @dohbee and @Javacookies for the support. So it's confirmed adb shell is not as powerful as running the terminal directly on the phone and by phablet-shell
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> [Edit] either way it worked :) Thanks @dohbee and @Javacookies for the support. So it's confirmed adb shell is not as powerful as running the terminal directly on the phone and against phablet-shell
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> [Edit] either way it worked :) Thanks @dohbee and @Javacookies for the support. So it's confirmed adb shell is not as powerful as running the terminal directly on the phone or against phablet-shell
<ubptgbot> <bigcat4> If anyone is interested, I'm selling my Nexus 5 with UbuntuTouch installed. Excellent condition: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nexus-5-D821-16GB-Black-Unlocked-Smartphone-Ubuntu-Touch/232878258702
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> someone should make a business
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> out of this
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Is any progress being made on the oneplus 5?
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Or will there ever be overall device coverage?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @MatthewCroughan, what do you mean under overall?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but I think @mariogrip had it, so once more important tasks (like OTA4) are done, there is a chance
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yeah once OTA4 is out, we will spawn the edge channel that will have new libhybris etc, then oneplus 5/t will have a big chance to be once of the devices that can run there
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, I should write the proposal for the edge channel shouldn't I...
#ubports 2018-08-08
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Well apparently some update fixed sending MMS on hammerhead. Thanks 😁
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> eh? new libhybris?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @mariogrip, In RC, right?
<ubptgbot> <signalaficionado> cheers,beloved ubunterros!i am looking for a m10.any1 in here,who wants to get rid of his or might be selling?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip, and HTC 10 please 😝
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam, You think the old one is good enough for newer devices? =)
<ubptgbot> <mnuesser1962> When will OTA4 be out for the not promoted devices like BQ E5? Do you have a confirmed date already?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @mnuesser1962, Due to the complexity, it will be ready when it is ready 😎
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mnuesser1962, No. I know you are excited to get it, but we are also very excited about last fixes and the app upgrader we need to  not render all your Apps useless ;)
<ubptgbot> <mnuesser1962> Okay, no official date, just wait and see ... 👍
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> These 5 OTA-4 bugs need to be squashed first:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones
<ubptgbot> Bob Mouse was added by: Bob Mouse
<ubptgbot> PartTimer was added by: PartTimer
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> @TartanSpartan, Where is camera fixes and browser render issue in ota4 milestone
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Are the UT gestures in Android Pie 'coincidence'? 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @PartTimer, I am not sure that all of the quirks in Nexus 5 will be fixed in OTA4. That might be more an OTA5 project…
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Oh snap
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> @Stereofont, And iOS tooo
<ubptgbot> <Simone_M3S_M5Note> NNhhjnnnmnbbbhbbnynNNhhjnnnmnbbbhbbnynhmu gvfvfetyyvnnibihr w la nyf bvt. bb ngt … Mmmmmgvkcrtnnnvbbmfm Mimmo e nj
<ubptgbot> <Simone_M3S_M5Note> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/OHS9tfCJ.zip
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> In case someone looks for an OPO :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Fwd from mar_k83: https://www.hood.de/i/oneplus-one-64gb-ubuntu-touch-edition-sandstone-black-ohne-simlock-ovp-77152099.htm
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It seems https://github.com/ubports/browser-ng/blob/xenial/README is not up to date. Does anyone know if those instructions are still valid?
<ubptgbot> alvararo was added by: alvararo
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack, no idea x) but that did spur me to jump into the latest q&a eventho i have quite a few to catch up on 😆
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Stereofont, ikr we need to step up our game before android claims it as its own features 😆
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack, oh my 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TartanSpartan, one of which needs confirmation
<ubptgbot> zero cool was added by: zero cool
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zero cool, Hello Zero. Check here to read more about UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<Elysium3301> Hi! Does anyone have a Ubports device ready to use? I need something tested really quick.
<Elysium3301> Can anyone load app.wire.com on Ubuntu Touch and tell me what you see?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It takes me to the "Download app now" page
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it probably thinks it's android
<Elysium3301> Okay I've been trying to analyze if this works. Am stuck. Does anyone at least know the Webkit version UBTouch uses?
<Elysium3301> In it's browser
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not webkit
<Elysium3301> I've found "Mozilla/5.0 (Ubuntu; <formFactor>) WebKit/<webkitVersion>"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's chromium content api, and the user agent has "Android" as part of the string by defauit, as a hint that web sites should deliver a mobile page
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you trying to make a webapp for wire?
<Elysium3301> I'm trying to switch my main phone to Ubuntu Touch
<Elysium3301> Meh I only talk with one person on Wire what am I bothering with
<ubptgbot> Irankbir was added by: Irankbir
<ubptgbot> KruDlfJm21 was added by: KruDlfJm21
<Elysium3301> What is this ubptgbot btw? Which platform does it link with?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> telegram (tg)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Elysium3301, see https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<Elysium3301> Oh right
<Elysium3301> I see now
<Elysium3301> Flasing now...
<Elysium3301> Or maybe not. Installer is thinking it's flashing but bootloader is not doing anything.
<Elysium3301> Soo I got things running, went to the OpenStore and upgraded all apps, and now it's bricked.
<Elysium3301> What happened here?
<Elysium3301> Or wait it may not be bricked
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Apps cannot brick your phone
<Elysium3301> OpenStore managed to freeze my device twice but besides that I'm happy
<Elysium3301> Okay I'm in love, this is so awesome.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :D
<ubptgbot> CuberTuber was added by: CuberTuber
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Elysium probably you should restart if you haven't already done
<ubptgbot> TheMrZero was added by: TheMrZero
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TheMrZero, Hello Zero. For more about UBports, check out … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <TheMrZero> can someone help me by sending a video how to compile from source to  another device that is not   oneplus? Sorry my bad English, I am Brazilian :(
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We have a Portuguese group
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/joinchat/ALdCegI_knZj301cCAbSMw
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TheMrZero, To port you should begin with Halium
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> #Halium
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @halium or halium.org
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Not public?
<ubptgbot> <TheMrZero> Thank you, really, I'm very grateful.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, I fetched it from news channel. Yes, it is public
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Oh. Would expect the alias, like @Ubports_PT
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBPortsPT
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> This
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Should be _PT but …
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Consistency would be nice
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, It can be changed
#ubports 2018-08-09
<ubptgbot> Fletxa was added by: Fletxa
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Sup fletxa
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Fletxa, Fletxa check out this for UBports info … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> UiTNvpPq14 was added by: UiTNvpPq14
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Hi mates, do you think it could be considered usable Ubuntu Touch at this point? I have a Oneplus one and I am really tempted to try it!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> UT has been usable as a daily driver for me since May 2015 ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and with UBports is way better, so...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @deedend, Depends if you're happy with 15.04 or want to wait for 16.04
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Lots of depending on your needs. Oneplus one is a good device experience though 👍
<ubptgbot> <deedend> But is it stable?
<ubptgbot> <deedend> I mean, for calling and surfing Internet is stable enough? Also, the camera is fully working? WiFi, 3/4g etc is all working well?
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @deedend, Do you need Whatsapp? That is mostly the big turnoff for many people. Internet browsing, email client, sms and phone works all fine.
<ubptgbot> <deedend> No I don't need WhatsApp, maybe Telegram
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Or some sort of client for matrix
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Then you can definitely try it. I'd recommend 16.04/rc, which i have on the tablet. Youtube has some problems there with the normal browser, but the app and the next browser work fine with it. I still have 15.04/stable on the phone but will migrate soon.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @deedend, Yes thats all working
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Browser has some issues sometimes, but a new one will come later this year
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Telegram works with my App but is also a bit wonky haha
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @deedend, You can use Fluffychat and/or uMatriks in UT
<ubptgbot> allsafepro was added by: allsafepro
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Oh good. It's a while now that I wanted to try Ubuntu on my phone, in the next few weeks I'll probably have a bit of time to play with it!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> BTW you can see all the available apps in https://open-store.io/
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Dekko2 needs fixing for 16.04 though of course webmail is fine
<ubptgbot> <koni_raid> hi, looking for BQ E4.5 battery
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> Hello!Could you open the permission for homepage translation? There are many obvious grammatical errors on the Chinese homepage.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @njlyf2011, There should be no lock?
<ubptgbot> Carlos was added by: Carlos
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so does this work the way i think it does?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> looks like it does hehehe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> for those curious i sent this from matrix hehe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hmm how does it work
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> just loggin in i suppose if you don't mind giving your telegram phone# to the bot :3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> https://t2bot.io/telegram/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a bridge of a different privacy concern
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> indeed
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but that's only if you want to puppet your telegram account
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> otherwise tis just like any other bridge
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> my bad.. i lost my oneplus one in beach salt water. its not getting power on. Now i want to buy new phone to try this ubuntu touch , which phone i should buy ?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> speaking of which is it true the nexus 5 is the only one that currency "supports" convergence?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because "convergence" is not limited to "wired external display"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or even just "external display"
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> @dohbee, then which one sir.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> most apps do not support full convergence, no matter what you have
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so all the "core" devices do?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Donreddy, you should buy whichever one you think is best for you, and is on the supported devices list. availability is too varied to give a definite suggestion, and i don't know what you want to do with it beyond have a UT phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, all devices support it. that's the whole point
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> are u guys going to introduce new devices in near future then tell me. i will buy that one. :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though not all devices have HDMI/MHL/SlimPort, or miracast, or any sort of external display support, and they don't all necessarily have all of other things
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> calling any one thing "convergence" is a lie
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unless all apps needed can be usable on all device configurations, "convergence" has not actually been reached :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so there real question is do all core devices have external display support
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee, true :3
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, no
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Hy everybody
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> We have our own matrix.org homeserver 😎
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> ubports.chat
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Everybody is invited for testing and using.
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> So please register here: https://ubports.chat/_matrix/client/#/register
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> And than you can use FluffyChat of uMatriks from the openstore as UT client or https://riot.im/ as webclient or Riot for Android, iOS etc
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee, which do not 💭
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, BQ E4.5/E5HD do not have any wired support, and I think cannot do Miracast either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> MX4 might b the same
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Nexus 5 and bq M10 only,I think have the wired solution
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> sorry, Nexus 4,5,7 :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> all nexus devices have slimport yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> m10 has pure hdmi out
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pro5 has miracast
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> most devices should be able to do miracast at least
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @bastos777, Good day.  This is not officially supported or promoted, or marketed by UBports.  This is something in the very early stages and that is why we are not talking about it yet. We have not reviewed security, encryption, legal stuff, nor many other things so please understand this is *not* an official UBports 'th
<ubptgbot> ing' yet.  We hope it will be but it is not yet.
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @dohbee, Does pixel 1 and 2 have slimport support?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @technicalbird, nope
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Will type c help in this? Can it pull off any external display?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @technicalbird, they don't have ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> type c has nothing to do with it
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> But gen 3.1 can handle video output
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @technicalbird, Nope. Google didn't implement support for it.
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> I mean usb 3.1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @technicalbird, well, it depends on device manufacturer to enable it. it's not an inherent feature in type c connector
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> one has to build a device with displayport over usb-c into the device
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @bastos777, I think if it has not been announced by the News Channel is because it isn't properly finished yet, so better don't start using it until the starting shot ;)
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Sorry. Have been too enthusiastic. You are completely right @advocatux and @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No problem 👍
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Don't worry.  both @advocatux and myself are SUPER excited about Matrix and  UT and we will be promoting it internally and working as hard as we can.  We will announce that 'almost finished thing' soon, which can be used with matrix.org IDS very soon.  Matrix perfectly fits the UT philosophies and is very exciting and let's ke
<ubptgbot> ep it going!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> [Edit] Don't worry.  both @advocatux and myself are SUPER excited about Matrix and  UT and we will be promoting it internally and working as hard as we can.  We will announce that 'almost finished thing' soon, which can be used with matrix.org IDs very soon.  Matrix perfectly fits the UT philosophies and is very exciting and l
<ubptgbot> et's keep it going!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (I wish I could code... )
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Just Do It
<ubptgbot> PartTimer was added by: PartTimer
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Does mi TV support wi di
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> 🙄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no idea, and it's not support by UT
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Does fire stick support UT wireless cast
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably nobody knows
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Any supported TV's
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> asking for every possible device in here isn't going to get you a good answer, and it's just kind of rude to do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anything that supports Miracasst should theoretically be able to have UT cast to it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> beyond that, you're going to have to actually test it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please do not keep asking in here
<ubptgbot> mimecar was added by: mimecar
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> hi again
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Hello
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @PartTimer, Recommend this dongle:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01C9YTI9S/ref=dp_ob_neva_mobile
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mimecar, \o/
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> I've return 😋
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's really good news :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mimecar Welcome back Migue!
<ubptgbot> <Mi Tra> Hello! This may not be the right place to ask (if so, I apologise, and maybe someone can point me somewhere else)... I'm suddenly having problems connecting to google sites (search, gmail, youtube, ...) on Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop. Both on chrome and firefox, only google sites, everything else requiring web access works just fine. I
<ubptgbot>  was wondering if anybody had this porblem before. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mi Tra, #ubuntu channel on Freenode IRC is the Ubuntu on PCs support chat
<ubptgbot> <Mi Tra> @dohbee, Thanks. Just out of curiosity, is there any Telegram group for Ubuntu on PC?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know. not any official ones afaik
<ubptgbot> <Mi Tra> Ok, thanks again
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Mi Tra, Try https://askubuntu.com/
<ubptgbot> <Mi Tra> @advocatux, Yeah, I'm looking there already! Thank you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, @mimecar! Is it alright if I answer your question here?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> yes, no problem
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Awesome.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, Read the Docs is funded by donations, but you don't unlock any new functionality by donating. Instead, for every $5 per month you donate, you can remove ads from one project (and a translation of another project counts as a project)
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> then, if I have several languages, it would be $5 by every language
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, or you could continue to have ads. As you can see on, for example, https://sparkbot.readthedocs.io, the ads aren't very intrusive.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can use a custom domain as well. That's how docs.ubports.com is set up.
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> then, it will have ads...
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> $5 month, yes
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> $5 * x languages, bad idea 😃
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> One gotcha, it is very easy for translators to break formatting for your docs
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm sure that you've found that problem in your own travels on gitbook, though
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mimecar, I don't like ads but Read the Docs ads are always related and really, really, tiny
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> on Gitbook I create the other languages manually
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, well then you're in the clear
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sphinx supports gettext which breaks each paragraph out into its own string
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So if you have any gettext editor you'll be able to translate your docs more easily
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Yes, I would like other users to be encouraged to reduce the burden of translations a bit. English and Spanish would continue to lead mainly me.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're golden, then. :D
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> First I will migrate the current documentation and then I will see the best way to manage the translations.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mmm, is this about the UT book?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Ubuntu Touch Programming Course
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> previously on Gitbook
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> https://mimecar.gitbooks.io/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/content/en/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you haven't done anything too crazy (table are a pain), `pandoc` can convert markdown into ReStructuredText automatically
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> any plans to update the user book?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can use Markdown in Sphinx, too, but that's just dirty. :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also I don't have experience with translating that
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> First that I generate the documentation and then I will optimize it 😉
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Gitbook has also given me headaches
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right. First thing would be the conversion from md to rst, then creating your table of contentts
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you need any help just ping me, as always. Or you can find topic experts in @UBports_docs
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Would it be better to create a project in version control and migrate little by little?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I learned from the Halium documentation that a mixed project brings its own headaches
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> ok
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Do apps appear on PDF / epub format?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> adds
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> [Edit] Do ads appear on PDF / epub format?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They do not
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> that's nice
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> then, I will create a new project and migrate the current docs with pandoc
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Some notes right away: … - Use `sphinx-autogen` to get started … - Put images in a `_static/` directory at the root of your sources
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, maybe RTD has a template theme
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Hmm, maybe RTD has a template project
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> I will check, there's a template
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep! https://github.com/rtfd/template
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the F is especially important there :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll only really want the `docs/` folder.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> One change that I'll make if you don't since I'm very opinionated on it is turning off `collapse_navigation` like so: https://github.com/ubports/docs.ubports.com/blob/515dd82c26090701c879c615196b71a27ed80c04/conf.py#L98
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> artP2 was added by: artP2
<ubptgbot> Peter Krenn was added by: Peter Krenn
<ubptgbot> <Peter Krenn> Hi everybody, im using mx4 ubuntu edition with Ubuntu 16.04 (2018-W32) and erased the open store app. How can i reinstall it? many thanks ....
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You can download the Xenial version from the web based OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> > m10 has pure hdmi out … oooh that's interesting
<ubptgbot> <Peter Krenn> would you describe it a little bit exacter, pls
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, which you can't install via gui, without having the open store 😆
<ubptgbot> <Peter Krenn> oh oh ....
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so the m19 has both anbox andpure hdmi out that sounds like a lot of fun :3
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Peter Krenn, Go to https://open-store.io/app/openstore.openstore-team and download the click package for xenial. Then you can install it with UT Tweak tool or using the CLI
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> If you want to use the CLI, see https://open-store.io/about
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oooh tweak tools
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, because open-store is a preinstalled app, you can just delete the broken symlink that gets created under `/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.users/phablet` or similar, and reboot, and the app should re-appear
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee my Libertine container has crashed again. Last time I think you helped by advising the deletion of a .json file somewhere. Any idea where it might be,again?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> depends on what you mean by "crashed"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but should be under config iirc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> under `~/.config/` i mean, in whatever libertine directory is in there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or it might also be under `~/.cache/` next to the container
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ContainerConfig.py woes again. The scope tells me I need to create a new container, which is false.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Thanks, I'll look for it based on that.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Krenn> installing with "pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted OpenStore_0.96_armhf.click" i got error "Schwerwiegender Fehler: could not resolve: OpenStore_0.96_armhf.click"
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You need to type the correct package name and probably the path to that package
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> OpenStore xenial version es 2.42
<ubptgbot> <Peter Krenn> with the right version it worked! many thanks .....
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Got the .json replaced. Helps to have a trusty backup of the file, either on the device or from another (in my case from my Pro 5). I should add this to documentation about the container, because otherwise, less savvy users might choose to unnecessarily destroy and rebuild the container.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Peter Krenn, I'm glad is working now  … If you install UT Tweak tool you don't have to use the CLI to install click packages anymore ;)
<ubptgbot> PtIjdfme4 was added by: PtIjdfme4
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Anyone having problems updating a Nexus 5 today? Running 16.04RC and updating Version 9, it keeps bringing me to the recovery screen...
<ubptgbot> <Peter Krenn> @advocatux: thanks and i installed it, but how in detail can i use it for installing?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Peter Krenn, https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ut-tweak-tool-109
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> In that blog there are a lot of useful tutorials
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> In short, click on System, and then install package
<ubptgbot> <Peter Krenn> oh, so easy? phanstastic ....
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <Peter Krenn> thank you very much and all of you open minded ....
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're very welcome!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> BTW, this is the Blog main page https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/tag/blogs-2
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> So you can bookmark it ;)
<ubptgbot> <Peter Krenn> thanks a lot 🙏🏼
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> NilVieson was added by: NilVieson
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/781
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is there a way to put an incentive on other FP2 users to confirm this bug?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not really
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Does it need confirmation for other devices? Is it like nsfprodriver says, possibly worth deferring to OTA-5?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's unconfirmed so it won't stay there
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sorry if I'm dense :P but where is "there"?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The backlog
<ubptgbot> <deedend> What about Librem 5? Does it will run Ubports well?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok, with you.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @deedend, Not currently, but work is happening so it will
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> @NotKit, I mean basically working on everything
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> E.g you don't wonder if Windows or Android will run on a device
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> It's assumed that it will fully function, for the most part
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> The dream is to have this be the case with Linux on mobile devices
#ubports 2018-08-10
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Whose dream? Linux runs on most mobile phones already, and has since before the iPhone was released 11 years ago.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @dohbee, Isn't that distro called android?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it's one of them, but Linux was running underneath the Java UIs on phones well before Andoid or iOS came along.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> @dohbee No, you're wrong.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> A gimped, obsolete, feature-incomplete version of the linux kernel runs and has ran since before the iPhone was released on all mobile devices.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You mean 2.6
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> indeed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> hheheheh
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> It's just not true to say that it's the same thing as Linux
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it is
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Linux powers it, but it's missing the point.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just old Linux
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And when it came out it was new Linux
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Linux is in Windows, we've won.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> But it's still not proper Linux.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> linux powers everything, but I'm not using proper up to date linux with any power over my device when I use Android.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, I don't think the goal was to win but to make something that we all liked to use
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Wrong lol
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> The goal is and always will be world domination
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> and we currently world dominate
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I mean, Linux is just a kernel
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> everything runs linux, and that's a good thing, however I would rather not use 2.6.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Linux is not in Windows
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Yes it is lol
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> The subsystem is Linux in Windows
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> they caved under pressure, it was a feature added by demand.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not really
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a reimplementation of Linux syscalls to the Windows NT kernel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> For offtopic
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Yes, but it's still Linux, in some form, in Windows.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Just as Linux is in some form in Android
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> But they're still not proper Linux, and saying that all mobile devices have ran Linux since before the iphone is about as ridiculous as saying the subsystem is true linux lol
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> What I mean is that I want to be able to do everything I can do on a raspberry pi on my mobile device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In that case, I'm gonna be frank with you, you're not gonna like UT that much
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Why?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You could use it like a Linux desktop
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But that's really missing the point of a mobile device
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Well I'm not coming for that part, although that part is awesome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not "proper linux" according to your poor and uninformed definition of the world
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> I'm coming for the only sane Linux UI design for a mobile device
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> that's what I'm here for lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, You didn't need to add any adjectives now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not just UI
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> but the ability to do anything I can do on Linux is very very nice to have too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can build your own system image if you want, but that's not UT
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Right, I think you're missing my point lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He's saying that he likes UT though. :P
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Linux 2.6 is not Linux.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Linux_Current is Linux
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're not getting that with UT either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and i can do whatever you're talking about, on Android too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but again @ubports_ot is where this belongs
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Well it's modern enough to allow me to do anything I want.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> So it's still "current"
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> it's not entirely obsolete lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is literally End of Life
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> It's 14.04 isn't t?
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> [Edit] It's 14.04 isn't it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it's kernel 3.4 and 3.10 with Ubuntu 16.04
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> I might have some form of problem with it, as I have with Debian, I guess, but there's still nothing it can't do.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the kernel? no. most devices currently supported, are Linux 3.4
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> It can still run docker, and therefore almost anything else
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 3.4 is iffy on that one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's a whole LOT it cannot do
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> well I must have misunderstood
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> OneplusOne UBT uses what kernel?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> either 3.4 or 3.10
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The one that came with the Oneplus One with patches for the features that UT needs
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Can I `sudo`?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Er... sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, but that doesn't mean anything
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Can I `mkdir, ls` and `htop`?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, but that doesn't mean anything
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, you can do that in Android too
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Okay, now.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> can I `docker pull debian:stretch … docker run -i -t debian:stretch /bin/bash` ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Like, we're here because UT is the best mobile platform but let's not sell it as something it's not
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> [Edit] can I `docker pull debian:stretch docker run -i -t debian:stretch /bin/bash` ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> UT does not ship with docker
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can make a chroot, and install docker in the chroot, and perhaps do something with it
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> And what are the troubles with getting docker via 14.04 instructions from the docker docs?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that's a bit meta
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 14.04 is irrelevant
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> What is it that doesn't work the same as desktop linux?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well for one the rootfs is read-only
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it's ARM
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So you'd have to put docker in a container or chroot
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> I can run docker on a pi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you aren't going to be playing Half Life 3 on it
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> So what is it that's fundamentally different?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `lxc` is in the image, though
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> It's important to note that I've only been using Unix for a year lol.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right, you can create a container/chroot and do things inside that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just as you can on Android
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Right, but doing this on Android isn't very hot.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> GNU's Not Unix
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> A lot of problems have occurred using Linux Deploy on Android
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> In my experience, maybe you can do things.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> But you have to find asinine ways to accomplish a task you'd be comfortable with on a regular linux machine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sounds like UT
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> There is almost no difference between the way I do things on a pi and the way I do things on this laptop I'm typing from.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> so why would that be true for UT?
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> They're both arm, and they both run the linux kernel, is 3.4 really that outdated?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not true
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> first off, the rootfs is readonly, as already stated
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> secondly, there is no Xorg. the display manager is Mir
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Right, which doesn't pose any problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> apps are run in confined contexts
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> I'm only talking about CLI.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Nothing to do with gui apps, gui interaction, etc.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then you don't need a phone
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> No, if I run convergence or want to use a terminal, I can.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> I don't need to open up connectbot, make a prefab for a device, connect to it, etc
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> I can just use `ssh`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> again, you still need to create a container/chroot to do all your special CLI things in
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> special cli things?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (but not ssh)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which you can do, but this is no different from doing so on Android
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Don't I just simply open a terminal and do the thing?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @MatthewCroughan, Docker, etc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you ssh to the host, and chroot into the chroot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, if you type `sudo apt install` it'll get upset
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MatthewCroughan, no. the world is not installed by default, and the root filesystem is readonly
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unless you `debootstrap` or use Libertine to create a chroot for yourself, you've only got the preinstalled softwrae
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Unless you `debootstrap` or use Libertine to create a chroot for yourself, you've only got the preinstalled software
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can install more apps made for Ubuntu Touch via clicks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is debootstrap even pre-installed?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can download a pre-installed rootfs tarball and unpack, and chroot into it, though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That would also work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So really, you can do all the things you can do on Linux. But only if you do a workaround first. That's the same workaround that you'd need to do under Android
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> ```sudo apt-get install \ …     apt-transport-https \ …     ca-certificates \ …     curl \ …     software-properties-common … curl -fsSL https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/gpg | sudo apt-key add - … sudo apt-key fingerprint 0EBFCD88 … sudo add-apt-repository \ …    "deb [arch=amd64] https://download.docker.com/linux/ub
<ubptgbot> untu \ …    $(lsb_release -cs) \ …    stable" … sudo apt-get update … sudo apt-get install docker-ce```
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> At what point would this fail?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `sudo apt-get install`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, please don't paste large messages into Telegram. They're hard to read and the IRC folks get a small flood
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Right, so UT has no standard package management that I'd be used to?
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Sorry, my bad.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No. You would have to begin by making a `chroot` in your writable home directory or using Libertine
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which is preinstalled
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is a system image based paltform designed for embedded devices
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can make the root filesystem writable and run all of those commands, but you're liable to run out of space on the system image and your changes might get overwritten on an OTA upgrade.
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> Right, so once this one or two-step process is complete, and I have apt, what step in this process would fail?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> while the default rootfs image is bulit from packages which are compiled as debs in the repository, debian packages are not the method of installing applications into the system
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Possibly running the docker daemon, depending on what features it needs
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> so what package manager is being used?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `click`, it's for graphical applications
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Made with tooling for Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Which is seemless for wireless display 15.04 or 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PartTimer, please stop repeating this question in different forms
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it will not increase the chances of you getting the exact answer you wish to hear
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the only answer we can give
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Your mileage may vary
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Can I get convergence
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Or stream
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, Sure
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Asking again won't really change the answer, most of the information is on that wiki page
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is "convergence" to you?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Given the context, wireless display
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Splitting hairs on the word won't help anyone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if it's just external display, then sure; buy a Nexus 5, and a SlimPort adapter, and be done with it
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> But only two supported devices?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, only two known working devices.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, Its when a mommy and a daddy love each other very much.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @PhoenixLandPirate, -_-
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> It is dissapointing that Wireless Display might not work out of the box for my on a Oneplus One
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> But then again, I'm not coming here for that, it'd just be the cherry on to
<ubptgbot> <MatthewCroughan> [Edit] But then again, I'm not coming here for that, it'd just be the cherry on top
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well it should (I haven't tested it), but probably only for those sinks
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, Uh
<ubptgbot> <gomes01> Fwd from joonnnyyyy: É esse? https://t.me/UBports_Unity8
<ubptgbot> <Diego Valverde> @advocatux, Muchas gracias eh
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> (Sticker, 364x512) https://irc.ubports.com/kBGeHh6d.webp
<ubptgbot> <allsafepro> Hello. … 1. I'm wondering if there will be support for "motorola moto c plus"? … 2. If not, then how can I install the "OS" on my model of the smartphone "motorola moto c plus"?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @allsafepro You can read about compatible devices here: https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> if you know how to develop and want to take on the challenge of porting Ubuntu Touch to a new device you can start here:  … https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @UniversalSuperBox, Sorry, but that was hilarious. I love how the first instruction he mentioned would prevent everything else because, indeed, the rootfs is write protected by default.
<ubptgbot> uTioPAXH80 was added by: uTioPAXH80
<ubptgbot> <distrojunkie> Are there any Keepit experts here?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @distrojunkie, I only know that Keeweb works better than Keepit :) … Shot your question, someone will help you (probably)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @mimecar, hey! you! welcome!  Your name was a fresh treat to see :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, that... should be fixed maybe?  wow....
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, i guess not. there's no reason for every project to have support groups on every possible chat network
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and anyway, it's not about ubports
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6vQxf2r0.mp4
<ubptgbot> Melissa Davidson was added by: Melissa Davidson
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> hello Melissa.  Welcome to the group.  Here is a link that we hope will help you get familiar with our community.   … https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <distrojunkie> Keeweb is the bomb and you just cleared the last issue that forced me to carry around my old android phone. Thanks a bunch.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm glad to have helped you :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @distrojunkie, this is a happy day.  allow us to celebrate with you.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> > i guess not. there's no reason for every project to have support groups on every possible chat network
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i suppose since we can just plug them all in the matrix 🙃
<ubptgbot> <Melissa Davidson> Congrats yesterday winners of 10 bitcoin. … Angelica Bhreemn - 1GArFaxBLp6XR4D … DGFtxiexpbwj8SFj5uA … Medina Halks - 3AVctASasFfqG43 … T4tkV74gXqsckKmUcrB … Jhamed Chuemeka - 1AHiCEvuwJQz7d5 … nLGfX1DTCijtRc6Q6c5 … Rheena VOlks - 1ENVTkd9f5KUkvc … KSutiJwlBVPgaPh6ihT … Jhohn Dee loa - 3E3uP3YsGxKVK3g … XyYvTjzN72YRq5o22uD
<ubptgbot> … Get a chance to win 10 bitcoin again today! … Just comment this : and send me INBOX PM MESSAGE … B … I … T … C … O … I … N … Without interruption from other members. … 1 letter per comment, I will monitor all comment, goodluck. … Why am i giving away free btc ? … Because i make good money daily with my team
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh look spam
<ubptgbot> <MaxKerst> @admin
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere @UniversalSuperBox @advocatux ^^
<ubptgbot> <MaxKerst> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Jejeje
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe yall should make me an admin too :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> where did everyone go
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> They ded 😇😇
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> R.i.p all
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ZSUcBBxk.webp
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> They all moved to matrix?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Guys
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The spam is gone
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Thanks Dalton!
<ubptgbot> <MaxKerst> (Sticker, 512x420) https://irc.ubports.com/pDCyerfI.webp
<ubptgbot> <MaxKerst> @AlexanderPlaza, No sorry, my connection to the matrix was bad. But now I am back
<ubptgbot> •?((¯°·._.• [Connor] •._.·°¯))؟• was added by: •?((¯°·._.• [Connor] •._.·°¯))؟•
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :(
<ubptgbot> <•?((¯°·._.• [Connor] •._.·°¯))؟•> Hello guys
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @•?((¯°·._.• [Connor] •._.·°¯))؟•, Hi, welcome! Maybe you want to take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, Hmm. Why is there no mention of the Code of Conduct on that page? Would probably be a good idea to mention it prominently with a direct link to it
<ubptgbot> <•?((¯°·._.• [Connor] •._.·°¯))؟•> Am looking for some..... alternatives....looks supported devices are very limited....
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, I don't know, maybe @wayneoutthere can tell you something about that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Fix it @wayneoutthere :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, +1
<ubptgbot> <anime_ted> Hello all. Wondering if there is a script (or a process) to back up my Nexus 5 with 15.04. I've seen a mention in the online docs, but the associated link points to a github project that is no longer maintained.
<ubptgbot> Naresh Kumar was added by: Naresh Kumar
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @anime_ted, You can reboot it to recovery (Power + Volume Down held, use the volume buttons to select Recovery Mode, press power) and type the following:
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```adb pull /data/user-data/ … adb pull /data/system-data/ … adb pull /data/android-data … ````
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] ```adb pull /data/user-data/ … adb pull /data/system-data/ … adb pull /data/android-data```
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/t4emUl1A.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, good idea, Rodney, but I didn't just say you had a good idea for the records.
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/weJ08x5h.mp4
<ubptgbot> <anime_ted> @UniversalSuperBox, Sweet! Thanks! Is this in the docs anywhere? I feel like I've missed something obvious.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is not...
<ubptgbot> <anime_ted> OK. Thanks for the assist.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And filed https://github.com/ubports/docs.ubports.com/issues/132
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Iam planning switch to 16.04 is the browser render prob fixed?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It works for many websites, but no, the underlying issue has not been fixed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can download browser-ng to get the new QtWebEngine-based browser engine but it has its own quirks
<ubptgbot> <PartTimer> Yeah keyboard problem
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, that too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @•?((¯°·._.• [Connor] •._.·°¯))؟•, Hi. Please change your profile picture to align with the Ubuntu Code of Conduct https://www.ubuntu.com/community/code-of-conduct , which the UBports community is expected to follow. Please read and respect this CoC when engaging in any UBports or Ubuntu related communities. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <•?((¯°·._.• [Connor] •._.·°¯))؟•> @dohbee, Buddy, another cup is coming😂
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can I just say how blown away I am with the Cultural Showcase entries?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/bZfyHnoD.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> These are SHARP.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @•?((¯°·._.• [Connor] •._.·°¯))؟•, This is not an appropriate reply to that request. Please be respectful.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ltoB2fub.webp
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> eh? it specifies a pfp to be used?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> full funtion qwerty keyboard anyone?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 668x254) https://irc.ubports.com/qpTx41Ez.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I am still unclear on what you're talking about
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, what are you on about?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> > Hi. Please change your profile picture to align with the Ubuntu Code of Conduct https://www.ubuntu.com/community/code-of-conduct , which the UBports community is expected to follow. Please read and respect this CoC when engaging in any UBports or Ubuntu related communities. Thanks. … this? 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw the image didn't upload yet rip
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Fuseteam, The old one was not respectful, they changed it.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> my bad .-.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So the issue is resolved
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah i see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, that's what you meant by pfp
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah i got that part haha
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Picture of an Arch coffee cup is not respectful? Did I miss the point?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The old one
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The issue is resolved, there's no need to drag it out.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol yeah with pfp i mean profile picture
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fuseteam, your messages are arriving a little late
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, it's probably matrix bridge slowdown awesomeness
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it appears so
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> looks i asked two succesive questions too quickly 😂
<ubptgbot> Mike_Show was added by: Mike_Show
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the second question refered to keyboard concept i sent
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, without context i don't know what the concept is for. you're suggesting a redesign of the OSK? or for a hardware keyboard you're building?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if the latter, i guess the OT group would be a better place to discuss that :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> a software keyboard i'm pondering as i have no idea how to "built" it at this point
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so the former i believe hehe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> there's also a flick concept not many seem font of
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> *flick version
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> *fond
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> fonts that flick sound like something i would indeed not be fond of
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol 😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i mean a flick keyboard silly :joy
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> like this for example
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 661x236) https://irc.ubports.com/JY1kYhmT.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i think it was tap for the first up for the second right for the third down for the fourth and left for the fifth
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> in which case a reordering probably should be in order hehe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> looks like a spreadsheet. so i have no idea what you're talking about :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i have no idea how to make it appear like a keyboard then lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> unless i get myself an ut devices and figure out how to make an actual keyboard app hehe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and screenshot it i suppose
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no way to have a separate keyboard application in UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could perhaps try to add a new "language" to the existing keyboard stuff to try and implement your idea though
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i could i suppose
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but the first step would be to actually get a UT device 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can test the OSK on any PC with a touchscreen i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> get to it already ;)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i don't have a pc with a touchscreen ;-;
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i suppose i could try android but i don't want to give android an advantage 😂
#ubports 2019-08-05
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> hey guys
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> how do i register an account at fluffychat?
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> i've entered my username and password, then pressed sign up and nothing happens
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> sorry for asking this, but are you connected to web? does the browser work?
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> yes m8, i am
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Okey :) just making sure
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> huh? it says "Registration has been disabled on this homeserver." on ubports.chat
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Registration has been disabled on ubports.chat for about a month
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @noisebro [yes m8, i am], can you try using "https://matrix.org" as homeserver?
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> and while installing snapcraft or debugging fluffychat - i've connected to two local networks, which is "mpqemubr0" and "tap"
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> is this normal thing, or im doing something wrong?
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> @mariogrip [can you try using "https://matrix.org" as homeserver?], how can i do that?
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> oh
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> @noisebro [how can i do that?], found that
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> "no connection"
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> and its been set to matrix.org bby default
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> You could try registerering on the web https://riot.im/app/#/register
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> and the login on fluffychat
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> it worked, thank you very much
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> is there any ways i can adjust the scaling of the app?
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> cuz on my 1080p screen it looks a bit silly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @noisebro [is this normal thing, or im doing something wrong?], sounds plausible for running fluffy from snap
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @noisebro [is there any ways i can adjust the scaling of the app?], `export GRID_UNIT_PX=16` maybe (that should make it double sized)
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> @dohbee [export GRID_UNIT_PX=16 maybe (that should make it double sized)], ehhh... where do i type it?
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> sorry im kinda noob
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in the shell you're running fluffy from. or put it in your `~/.profile` or `~/.bashrc` maybe, and log out then back in
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> ehh, i didn't run it from the shell, i did it from the ui
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> Podofo 2 Din Car Stereo Android 8.1 Car Radio with 7 inch TFT Capacitive Touch Screen Support GPS Navigation Bluetooth USB SD AM/FM Radio/Reverse Camera Input https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07QKZDN6P/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_oOVrDbZBD7HNC
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> @Sebastien Vienneau [Podofo 2 Din Car Stereo Android 8.1 Car Radio with 7 inch TFT Capacitive Touch S …], Can I install Ubuntu Touch on this?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io are what you can install it on
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Sebastien Vienneau [Can I install Ubuntu Touch on this?], If your really insistant on running UT on that you could probably port it if you can find drivers and what not, but UT wasnt really designed for automotive radios
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan> Why are all of the supported devices for UT like 5 years old?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [If your really insistant on running UT on that you could probably port it if you …], it says oreo, so no porting it for now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jonathan [Why are all of the supported devices for UT like 5 years old?], they aren't. but because phones aren't PCs, and so every device requires special builds and special care to get working, and keep that way, and there aren't many people doing that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Jonathan [Why are all of the supported devices for UT like 5 years old?], support for newer devices are in the works hehehehe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and fixing the issues with getting UT working on top of halium, as well as halium working on android 8+, are a bit on hold as there are more pressing matters in UT itself to deal with
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan> I see. I want to use UT but can't because the devices it supports currently just suck compared to my phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well that's certainly your opinion
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan> No it's objectively true.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no you're right, "suck" has been used in scientific dissertations for centuries, what was i thinking
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> actually they work fine i have almost no issues compared to android devices with the same specs :3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [no you're right, "suck" has been used in scientific dissertations for centuries, …], expecially when it comes to drainage ;)
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan> Oh you write scientific dissertations? Wow what are you doing on here with us lowly retards?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm on a mission to civilize. you can start by not using slurs for mental illnesses
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> either way unless you have at least tried it i would advice against judging their performance
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan> @dohbee [i'm on a mission to civilize. you can start by not using slurs for mental illnes …], You could start by not being a retarded asshole
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan> @Fuseteam [either way unless you have at least tried it i would advice against judging thei …], I have. I bought an Ubuntu phone and it hardly functioned
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan> I couldn't maintain phone calls. Missed phone calls. Hardly got any reception
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan> Etc.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> when did you last do that?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i have no such issues
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jonathan [You could start by not being a retarded asshole], https://ubuntu.com/community/code-of-conduct
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> or was it 4g related?
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan> Do what? Use it? Like 2 years ago. I finally just bought a new phone
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan> @dohbee [https://ubuntu.com/community/code-of-conduct], Nice that you can be a dick and then turn around an try to lecture people on their behavior. Shove it up your retarded ass
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it has come a long way since 2 years ago lol
<ubptgbot> <Jonathan> I'm not so sure about that. But maybe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jonathan [Nice that you can be a dick and then turn around an try to lecture people on the …], @UniversalSuperBox @mariogrip care to intervene?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> for one it was taken over by this community and for 2 it has been updated to xenial
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jonathan [Nice that you can be a dick and then turn around an try to lecture people on the …], Get out
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Jonathan [I'm not so sure about that. But maybe], If I may, alot can happen in 2 years, and I would advise that you read the link Rodney posted as your current behavior violets it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ....
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Never seen anyone with such a large ... obstruction ... in an orifice
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ....... i suppose
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I have better words Id like to use, but Id get banned myself if I did lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol that be a loss
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's just someone who needs to make someone else feel bad to have some agency in their life. Pay no mind.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Dwelling on it makes them feel powerful
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @UniversalSuperBox [It's just someone who needs to make someone else feel bad to have some agency in …], Or the TL:DR version, a bully
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Fuseteam [lol that be a loss], ThAt would be a tragic loss IMO
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> well....imo if a bully spits fire one shouldn't throw oil but hey
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't dwell on it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Tygerpro [ThAt would be a tragic loss IMO], exactly :p no need to play yourself up tho xD we all appreciate ya
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's done
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [well....imo if a bully spits fire one shouldn't throw oil but hey], i don't know, throwing oil on a bully spitting fire seems very appropriate :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Lol, good show at the very least
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nothing like a little dance dance immolation
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Anywho, new topic
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> like how the fixes in ota 10 seems promising aside from those who may or may not have benefitted from ip geolocation?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Do you think if I asked Samsung super duper nicely they'd tell me how to unlock the bootloader on my note 8 to port UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably not
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you already got a no, but you can get a yes ;)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I dont know, it is a last gen device, most companies tend to stop caring when the devices are either near or at EOL
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> aka asking is free, as is refusal xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> or not lost in asking :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] or nothing lost in asking :p
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Im just trying to figure out if I should email Samsung global or Samsung US
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why not both?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> in short just ask don't ponder :)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Hmm ... the other issue is, lets say they say "sure, heres how" but its something they wont let me distribute, then what
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmmm then you........ask them to host the link xD
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Lol, I doubt Ill even get a response, but Ill go email them now, anything I can say to help butter them up? Lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> good question lol
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I know if i word it as "can you pwease tell me" theyll say "talk a long walk off a short cliff" lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> how about pointing out ut aligns with their dex goals hence is a viable alternative to android in case google goes rogue xD
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Hmm ... I have a sneaking suspicion they are still working on their own OS, behind the scenes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and completely opensource unlike some android parts :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> tizenOs eh
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Maybe Tizen, could be something different altogether, they only went Android cause they couldnt compete apps wise
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> at least they'll know UT is still very much alive uf you get through to them muhehehe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] at least they'll know UT is still very much alive if you get through to them muhehehe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i suppose common belief is you need at least 100k users to sustain an app store
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 2/100% completed
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Lol, I wonder if we could make ot an open letter to manufacturers for EOL devices?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I think this might be something worth doing, @UniversalSuperBox any objection to me working on an open letter to manufacturers for EOL devices?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Tygerpro [Lol, I wonder if we could make ot an open letter to manufacturers for EOL device …], could be an idea
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I think its a great idea, I will wait till I get more feedback before I start the actual process of composing the letter, that way if people say its a bad idea or theres no interest then I wont be wasting time
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I've got a reallly old Samsung, I'd love to have the bootloader unlocked
<ubptgbot> stucazz9 was added by: stucazz9
<ubptgbot> <stucazz9> hi! can i install ubuntu touch on my asus trasformera tf101 1b115a?
<ubptgbot> <stucazz9> [Edit] hi! can i install ubuntu touch on my asus trasformer tf101 1b115a?
<ubptgbot> kcalbkcrad was added by: kcalbkcrad
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @stucazz9 [hi! can i install ubuntu touch on my asus trasformer tf101 1b115a?], No, you can not
<ubptgbot> KD was added by: KD
<ubptgbot> <stucazz9> @mimecar [No, you can not], why
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Is not a supported device
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> There is like 6 or seven supported devices, two of which is old devices that runs ubuntu tuch by default
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Like, six years ago someone planned to produce the phones that would be bases on ubuntu touch, but there was not enough iterest on that device, so it didnt go further
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Anyway, they managed to release few phones before it's shutdown
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> I guess I'm right. And if im not - unports community can explain where i was wrong and were i was correct
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Obviously, the biggest error is that the project has not been shut down. If you can get that wrong, we don't need to consider the rest.
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Well, i wasn't really observing it so much, but i thought it's been shut down few years ago
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> That's kinda surprise for me
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Anyway, where can i get one? Is there any official dealer?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> I read "it's shutdown" as Ubuntu Touch. Canonical did talk a couple of manurfactures into shipping a (very limited) number of phones. Although they sold out those manufacturers didn't get on board.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @noisebro [There is like 6 or seven supported devices, two of which is old devices that run …], Well this is wrong to start, 6 of the supported devices were retail Ubuntu Edition devices.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> It's a pitty, that all the revelations about spying, privacy and security risks/leaks from Android and iOS , Facebook, Google, etc, did not happen 5-6 years ago. Today might be a different sittuation on mobile market. UT would be probably adopted by general public. (or not ? ).Maybe 10-20 % market share. Just my guess. And yes, newer
<ubptgbot> devices, maybe even purpose built Linux phones ,not repurposed Androids :-) But future is BRIGHT,. Librem 5, Pinephone...is happening. Little bit late, but better than never.
<ubptgbot> <ulrichard> @noisebro [Like, six years ago someone planned to produce the phones that would be bases on …], Yeah the interest was so low that each batch they released was sold out in half a day.
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Well, there was not a lot of them, so...
<ubptgbot> Pietre was added by: Pietre
<ubptgbot> <Pietre> @stucazz9 [hi! can i install ubuntu touch on my asus trasformer tf101 1b115a?], ubuntu touch officially no, but ubuntu arm if you can, tegra 2 is a processor supported by the mainline kernel, and you also have a bootloader (u-boot) to run the kernel, it's possible, but it's about 3 hours of compilation
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> The problem then, as  now, is that phone manufacturers are not interested in the niche that Ubuntu Touch fills. They don't believe it is big enough to bother with. … I believe that market assessment: Most of the people I know don't care about the privacy and security issues with their phones, and I expect the general population car
<ubptgbot> es even less.
<ubptgbot> <Pietre> Hello everyone, my name is pietre, I bought an aquaris e 4.5 and I have installed the latest version of ubuntu phone, I love it,
<ubptgbot> <Ralph> Hi guys, the display of my nexus7 often activates without a reason. Do you know this Problem?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @alan_griffiths [The problem then, as  now, is that phone manufacturers are not interested in the …], this is true, most people care more about convenience than privacy … I've heard many comments about me that I'm doing unnecessary inconvenience with UT 😂
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @alan_griffiths [The problem then, as  now, is that phone manufacturers are not interested in the …], They might be sorry for that behavior later in their life. Once Big Brother have the info/photo/file, there is no going back. And general population will only care when it starts to hurt. Anyway,  now UBports community can live on and
<ubptgbot>  care for UT and the people who cares about privacy/security... same story as with Windows, as all the problems are exposed ( not all, just some of them ) and people got hurt (also companies, institutions ) some paying attention, some pay ransom... Some might explore either options (Linux, BSD) some won't care at all.  … Market-wise is probably low
<ubptgbot>  profit, or nill profit, so that's why companies are not interested. But few might be. We'll see.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> looks like there's an on-going attack of spam bots 😅
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Javacookies [looks like there's an on-going attack of spam bots 😅], Are you a bot ?
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Javacookies [looks like there's an on-going attack of spam bots 😅], 😀
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies [looks like there's an on-going attack of spam bots 😅], Yes, I've banned several of them here and on Matrix this morning. … Free vacation for spambots 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> and now I'm craving for spam😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Don't miss this offer! 🤑 … Buy a UT supported device & get helpdesk for free!! ⛑
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @advocatux [Don't miss this offer! 🤑 … Buy a UT supported device & get helpdesk for free!! ⛑], List it plox
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> Btw MIUI gsi anyone tried??
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @TotalSonic [I don't have any major problems with UT - it's been the OS for my daily driver ( …], Is it an unav peoblem or are they missing address in openstreetmap. Keep in mind osm lack complete coverage in areas without enought contributors
<ubptgbot> <aa_sokolov> C-Python-like-Decorators/README.md at master · TheMaverickProgrammer/C-Python-like-Decorators · GitHub … https://github.com/TheMaverickProgrammer/C-Python-like-Decorators/blob/master/README.md
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @TotalSonic [I don't have any major problems with UT - it's been the OS for my daily driver ( …], [Edit] Is it an unav peoblem or are they missing address in ? Keep in mind osm lack complete coverage in areas without enought contributors
<ubptgbot> <loretg> Ralph https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/291
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @stucazz9 [hi! can i install ubuntu touch on my asus trasformer tf101 1b115a?], Sadly no, iirc that is a Tegra 2 device and it is unable to launch the GUI for UT
<ubptgbot> <Ralph> thanks @loretg , didn't found the issue, big thanks.. i'll read it later
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @TotalSonic [I don't have any major problems with UT - it's been the OS for my daily driver ( …], [Edit] Is it an unav peoblem or are they missing address in openstreetmap? Keep in mind osm lack complete coverage in areas without enought contributors
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @alan_griffiths [The problem then, as  now, is that phone manufacturers are not interested in the …], Our war is lost.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Cesar_Herrera [Our war is lost.], That does not follow. But we need a manufacturer interested in a compatible niche, not a mainstream one.
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> what I can't understand is why phone manufacturers don't seem to want to serve ANY niche
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> No keyboards, no 4" phones
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> no sd cards, no removable batteries
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Niche does not bring money, its easy
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> They are corrupted by the millions of devices they can sell on mainstream lol
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Users want slim big screen phones
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> it's really weird tho because you see so many phones totally fail in the market because they are all exactly the same
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> say what you want about the librem 5, it got preorders
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Privacy today is not possible.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mimecar [Users want slim big screen phones], not really
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Is not easy find 4'' phones
<ubptgbot> <Kumar Abhishek> @Cesar_Herrera [Privacy today is not possible.], But why..?
<ubptgbot> <Ralph> everywhere are cameras 👀
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> That's not an excuse
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> That's what everyone says
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Why should I care about my privacy if they know already everything and I am not doing anything ilegal ?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Not a good argument at all
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Javacookies [and now I'm craving for spam😂], I hate spam, weirdly im fine with vienna dausages though
<ubptgbot> <Ralph> @malditobastardo [Not a good argument at all], totally right
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @malditobastardo [Not a good argument at all], Not to mention the big 2 farm your info for profit
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Kumar Abhishek [But why..?], You have to give your data when you do something and these data will be collected for other things.
<ubptgbot> JawHead was added by: JawHead
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Sign up for email? … Give your name, a backup email, a phone number, and a password, all sellable info
<ubptgbot> <Ralph> then don't do this things
<ubptgbot> <Ralph> use cash, use bicycle, read a book
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mmm, https://t.me/UBportsOF ;)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Person hacks said email, they now have said info, and can get the public data on you to steal your identity, pretty much anything online has privacy issues to manage, its the vicious circle of privacy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pointless arguments about how you think there is no privacy, or it doesn't matter, aren't going to change things, and aren't going to make UT better or more secure/private. let's concentrate on doing the latter though :D
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Agreed, there are things we can do to help allieviate it
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I'd like to improve the APIs available from the HTML5 environment
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I think if I could do that, we could get some seriously good apps in place for more obscure things
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> but that's gonna be a huge undertaking
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I wish I had my N5 back, I havent had time to get to my grandmothers to get it back
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @ian_mcxa [but that's gonna be a huge undertaking], Find a slice of that which delivers some of the benefit for a managable chunk of work.
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I'd like to get some kind of way to call arbitrary system code from the HTML 5 code
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> mainly so I can access the dbus apis
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that sounds insecure :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what are you trying to do exactly though?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> Notifications from HTML5
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> not using 3rd party servers
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> So web notifications?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> mhmm
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> eventually I'd like to be able to use some kind of background services thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that would be problematic for battery
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> should be okay if it's done right
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> we've gotta have something for backrgound services
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> You might be able to pull that off making a middle layer thing, one end takes info from browser, other sends to dbus and doesnt give web browser direct access
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Maybe call it a notification layer?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> running a browser VM constantly with service workers talking N different servers, is not going to be good for battery no matter how "right" the implementation is
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> well ideally I'd like to have the browser VM only run when the app is open
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and you'd need some way to transition service workers from one browser VM to the other
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> web service workers may be the wrong way to go
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then you won't get background notifications and you don't need a background service, etc
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I think I get the end goal, but like Rodney said, itll murder battery life, might be worth having a toggle for it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you'd need proper push notifications, to optimize for resource consumption on the device
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Which iirc UT doesnt currently have
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> really I want something cron-like that could run small bits of code at an interval
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> UT does have proper push notifications
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I'd like to have some way to get access to the native device features from HTML5, but that's a separate idea
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ian_mcxa [really I want something cron-like that could run small bits of code at an interv …], there is a thing which will run a thing at intervals so you can poll a server for notifications; but it can get out of hand quickly for more than a service or two
<ubptgbot> WILMER WALSH was added by: WILMER WALSH
<ubptgbot> <WILMER WALSH> hi
<ubptgbot> <WILMER WALSH> [Edit] continued to wait too enough time with this likely to get rich nowadays  http://t.cn/AiWXRtzb
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh a spammer, how quaint
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @WILMER WALSH [continued to wait too enough time with this likely to get rich nowadays  http:// …], @advocatux @wayneoutthere @UniversalSuperBox @mariogrip spam spam
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Rodney why arent you an admin in here, I swear tou live in here sometimes lol
<ubptgbot> <Kumar Abhishek> @Cesar_Herrera [You have to give your data when you do something and these data will be collecte …], 😐😐😐😐
<ubptgbot> <stucazz9> @Tygerpro [Sadly no, iirc that is a Tegra 2 device and it is unable to launch the GUI for U …], :(perfetto
<ubptgbot> <stucazz9> @Tygerpro [Sadly no, iirc that is a Tegra 2 device and it is unable to launch the GUI for U …], [Edit] :(
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> You can certainly try to port it if you really want to, but you would likely be better off putting regular linux on it (google is your friend)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or sending it off to be recycled and getting better hardware :)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> That is an option as well, my tf201 has ubuntu on it, its old af at 12.04LTS but still
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @ian_mcxa [not using 3rd party servers], home raspi setup, that acts as a go between and sends out a push notification
<ubptgbot> dozob was added by: dozob
<ubptgbot> <dozob> Hi everyone
<ubptgbot> <dozob> Is it ok to install Ubuntu touch on device with Tegra cpu?
<ubptgbot> <sativista> @dozob [Is it ok to install Ubuntu touch on device with Tegra cpu?], There is a way to unlock bootloader?  … There is a version of Lineage OS for this device?
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @sativista [There is a way to unlock bootloader?  … There is a version of Lineage OS for this …], It’s Asus ME301T and the last that I found it’s OmniROM based on 4.4.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dozob [Is it ok to install Ubuntu touch on device with Tegra cpu?], there are no supported devices with tegra
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to attempt a port to one, you're welcome to
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ian_mcxa [Notifications from HTML5], fwiw, chromium already has native notifications support, though i don't know if the version our current QtWebEngine is based on does for sure, nor if web notifications can be enabled in morph currently, but it should be technically possible at this point, to get native notifications from webapps while
<ubptgbot> they are in foreground (or in background in case you manually disable the app lifecycle management for them)
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> that would be cool
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @dohbee [if you want to attempt a port to one, you're welcome to], I’m not experienced for that. I took old tablet from grandma and found that last android 4.4, but it has possibility to create customs. So I also thought about UT cause it could be nice experience
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dozob [I’m not experienced for that. I took old tablet from grandma and found that last …], https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io is the list of supported devices
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @dohbee [https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io is the list of supported devices], Yeah, also there are instructions to create your own with Hallium. Now I realize that it’s not easy
<ubptgbot> Jinhoon Kim was added by: Jinhoon Kim
<ubptgbot> <Jinhoon Kim> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Jinhoon Kim> UBPorts SM-N960(crownlte) - note 9 supports?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no; https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <Jinhoon Kim> https://github.com/Halium/halium-devices manifests too?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @dohbee [if you want to attempt a port to one, you're welcome to], With a Tegra 3, is there a way to even get a GUI on it? I already have an unlocked tegra 3 tablet
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @Tygerpro [With a Tegra 3, is there a way to even get a GUI on it? I already have an unlock …], Which one?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [With a Tegra 3, is there a way to even get a GUI on it? I already have an unlock …], sure, just not one that will be usable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wasn't someone trying to get a build for nexus 7 2012 again?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though maybe they gave up :P
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @dozob [Which one?], I have a Asus TF201
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @dohbee [sure, just not one that will be usable], Hmm, maybe a UT fork that utilizes a light weight GUI and Gnome or something then?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i wouldn't call gnome lightweight. but it sounds like you mean pmOS or plasma mobile at that point
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Well whatever I end up using, Id like it to be Ubuntu Based
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @Tygerpro [I have a Asus TF201], You could use 7.1 lucky guy
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Yeah, I also have the keyboard dock too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [Well whatever I end up using, Id like it to be Ubuntu Based], well, i guess first thing to do would just get halium built for it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though not sure why the ubuntu part is important if you are relegated to debs and xorg :)
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @Tygerpro [Yeah, I also have the keyboard dock too], Now I have me301t and me302c, but first stopped developing by anyone, second locked from begging
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Lol, I have used this tablet with desktop ubuntu, ran quite stable but was slow cause no drivers
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @dozob [Now I have me301t and me302c, but first stopped developing by anyone, second loc …], No unlock for second one?
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @Tygerpro [No unlock for second one?], Yeap
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> That sucks
<ubptgbot> <dozob> It's intel-based
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so it's EFI then?
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @dohbee [so it's EFI then?], Don't know
<ubptgbot> Laura Morley was added by: Laura Morley
<ubptgbot> <Laura Morley> hi
<ubptgbot> <Laura Morley> [Edit] oh yeah waited really longer for this is this true? consider a seem with this  http://t.cn/Ai9joBhB
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sheesh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Laura Morley [oh yeah waited really longer for this is this true? consider a seem with this  h …], @UniversalSuperBox @advocatux @wayneoutthere @mariogrip sam
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Laura Morley [oh yeah waited really longer for this is this true? consider a seem with this  h …], [Edit] @UniversalSuperBox @advocatux @wayneoutthere @mariogrip spam
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee [@UniversalSuperBox @advocatux @wayneoutthere @mariogrip spam], again...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yep. join, say hi, and immediately edit the message to spam something. 🤦‍♀️
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee [fwiw, chromium already has native notifications support, though i don't know if …], i think you just have to program how to handle them, i saw a page about it
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> @dozob [Which one?], Ahoj, if anything, Russian chat: https://t.me/ubports_ru
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @liberacuriser [Ahoj, if anything, Russian chat: https://t.me/ubports_ru], Tnx
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mateosalta [i think you just have to program how to handle them, i saw a page about it], oh, in 5.13 it looks like...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [oh, in 5.13 it looks like...], Oh, not 5.11?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> maybe
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> nope
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://codereview.qt-project.org/c/qt/qtwebengine/+/205716
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> looks like 5.13 will be a big one for the wanted features, first text selection and now notificayions
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @TotalSonic [in the USA the "Pepe the Frog" memes have been coopted by so called "alt-right" …], I've heard about that, too. but what I can't understand is how a cartoon frog can become racist, just because its used by racists. not like it is their symbol (like a swastika is), they just use it. … I use it amongst friends just because
<ubptgbot> it is a good cartoon an I am very far from being a white supremacist. can't you say that using the frog in a normal context can cure it from its Nazi-connotations? I think so! … but after all not using it is a question of respect towards people who do get offended. … this is what I had to say about that. sorry for being so long!
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> to get back to the UT topic: … what can I do when I cannot turn wifi on anymore. the buttons are gone ...
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/NCBiNqnK.png
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/7I0IXkYP.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @einserpasch [I've heard about that, too. but what I can't understand is how a cartoon frog ca …], You don't understand swastikas either then.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @einserpasch [to get back to the UT topic: … what can I do when I cannot turn wifi on anymore. t …], Reboot?
<ubptgbot> aminul chowdary was added by: aminul chowdary
<ubptgbot> <aminul chowdary> hi
<ubptgbot> <aminul chowdary> [Edit] OMG, continued to wait furthermore longer for this range this away  http://t.cn/Ai9joBhB
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> @dohbee call for an admin sir
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Oh
#ubports 2019-08-06
<ubptgbot> mikdmst was added by: mikdmst
<ubptgbot> Natureway was added by: Natureway
<ubptgbot> Klausraem was added by: Klausraem
<ubptgbot> <Klausraem> Hi, … Someone know how can I install Ubuntu on my galaxy note 10.1? … I don't use it anymore because of Android. So I need a alternative. … Thanks at all
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Anybody has tried to install UT edge..
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Klausraem [Hi, … Someone know how can I install Ubuntu on my galaxy note 10.1? … I don't use it …], you would need to port it  - http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html … and http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Klausraem> @TotalSonic [you would need to port it  - http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-step …], The problem is that my tablet is not listed on a compatibility list. … When I port it, do am I able to install any OS that I want?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Klausraem [The problem is that my tablet is not listed on a compatibility list. … When I port …], I have never ported any device so I can't help with that.  You might want to ask at the Halium channel - https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <Klausraem> @TotalSonic [I have never ported any device so I can't help with that.  You might want to ask …], I'll check it, thank you
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @dohbee [You don't understand swastikas either then.], Good thing you do...
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @dohbee [Reboot?], I'm having this problem for months now...
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @dohbee [You don't understand swastikas either then.], [Edit] Good thing you do...  … and how much you know about I know about the sun symbol used by Buddhists for example. I never had the impression being in a Nazi temple when visiting a buddhist temple, seeing swastikals all over the place.. … I get your point but I think in this ca
<ubptgbot> se you can't look at it in a black and white way but a grey way...
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @dohbee [You don't understand swastikas either then.], [Edit] Good thing you do...  … and how much you know about I know about the sun symbol used by Buddhists for example. I never had the impression being in a Nazi temple when visiting a taoistic temple, seeing swastikals all over the place.. … I get your point but I think in this ca
<ubptgbot> se you can't look at it in a black and white way but a grey way...
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @dohbee [You don't understand swastikas either then.], [Edit] Good thing you do...  … and how much you know about I know about the sun symbol used by Taoists for example. I never had the impression being in a Nazi temple when visiting a taoistic temple, seeing swastikals all over the place.. … I get your point but I think in this case
<ubptgbot>  you can't look at it in a black and white way but a grey way...
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @einserpasch [I'm having this problem for months now...], If it does not appear again after reboot, then perhaps your wifi-module my be broken?!
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @einserpasch [I'm having this problem for months now...], [Edit] If it does not appear again after reboot, then perhaps your wifi-module may be broken?!
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> Within these month I have rebooted a couple of times...
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> Is there a way to check if it's really broken or if it's a software problem?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @einserpasch [Good thing you do...  … and how much you know about I know about the sun symbol us …], This isn't a temple, standing for a thousand years, with the symbolism of a cartoon frog, as part of some ancient religion. This is 1930s Europe and America, where a co-opted symbol has been taken, and shoved in our faces constantly by a re
<ubptgbot> gime who wants to eliminate anyone who doesn't fit their ideals.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @einserpasch [Is there a way to check if it's really broken or if it's a software problem?], It might help to provide more context, such as what device, update channel, and os version you are on
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Mikeee_128 [Anybody has tried to install UT edge..], On what device? I tried it on Pro 5 and Nexus 7. Works rather well, some bugs( with browser ) but very, very fast, fluid, promising...
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Mikeee_128 [Anybody has tried to install UT edge..], [Edit] On what device? I tried it on Pro 5 and Nexus 7. Works rather well, some bugs( with browser ) but very, very fast, fluid, promising... Have a look here: https://github.com/orgs/ubports/projects/10
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> Does anyone knows why the old Browser on 15.04 have had a very large cache, sometimes filled with 225Mb of data and the new Morph Browser have very small one, approximately 12 Mb of data on average? Might be this the cause of Unity8 crashes while browsing net?
<ubptgbot> oisvfndkl was added by: oisvfndkl
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @dohbee [It might help to provide more context, such as what device, update channel, and …], Sure  … 16.04 , stable , OPO
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @einserpasch [Sure  … 16.04 , stable , OPO], ok, this sounds like the classic config missing on android side for wifi mac setup. @Flohack ^^ do you remember what the fix was?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @einserpasch [Is there a way to check if it's really broken or if it's a software problem?], Please check content of /persist partition in either recovery or the running system, should be /system/persist or so. Is there a Wifi config file?
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @Flohack [Please check content of /persist partition in either recovery or the running sys …], I can't access it via my phone. it's forbidden. do I have to connect it to the computer ? if so, how can access the system files?
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/dhKfp043.png
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/dpCyQh5a.png
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> But persist seems to be empty...
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> [Edit] But persist seems to be empty... … and has a weird date and time of creation... 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @einserpasch [But persist seems to be empty... … and has a weird date and time of creation... 🤔], I am on the road now, lemme send you a howto later
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/T23b21nM.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @j2g2rp [<reply to media>], Whats in wifi btw
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @einserpasch [But persist seems to be empty... … and has a weird date and time of creation... 🤔], I don't know what you want to check but if you want to access to persist you can try the comands of the screenshot. Be carefull typeying when you do sudo su since you can break something ;)
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @Flohack [Whats in wifi btw], mine is empty. I posted it to show him a way to access to /persist
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok clear.
<ubptgbot> FinlayDaG33k was added by: FinlayDaG33k
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> Hya :)  … Anyone who can help me out? … I need to allow the user `rslsync` to write to the sdcard of my device (Krillin)... which has proven to be a pain right now... … Chmodding the sdcard to 775 doesn't seem to work :\
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @FinlayDaG33k [Hya :)  … Anyone who can help me out? … I need to allow the user rslsync to write t …], Where did you get `rslsync` from?  Is that group even available in `/etc/group`?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh it's some proprietary file sharing thing
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> ^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FinlayDaG33k [Hya :)  … Anyone who can help me out? … I need to allow the user rslsync to write t …], you are running Ubuntu Touch from ubports on your e4.5? are you running rslsync inside libertine?
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> yes, UT from ubports on a e4.5. … rslsync outside libertine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know what specifically it needs to work, but UT is not a traditional linux distro, and if rslsync is expecting to work based on the assumption it's running on one, you might be better off setting it up inside libertine
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> Well... I just want rslsync to run on the phone because I want to slap my music on the thing :p … How would Libertine handle it when it comes to writing to the SD card? (and the web UI for that matter)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> What about just connecting using a USB cable ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FinlayDaG33k [Well... I just want rslsync to run on the phone because I want to slap my music …], why can't it write to the sd card?
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @malditobastardo [What about just connecting using a USB cable ?], Because I'm not at my desk that much.. also, I sometimes go like: "oh, I actually want this now" when in something like public transit. … With rslsync I can just tap a button and sync it over (and remove it from ym device when I'm tired of it for a while) :)
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @dohbee [why can't it write to the sd card?], Permission error
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FinlayDaG33k [Permission error], you need to be more specific
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is the exact error? what permission? what filesystem is on the SD card? does it have any data on it already? can you see the data in UT? can you save files to SD card from UT apps?
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> Well, I don't hav emuch info on it myself honestly... … I know that rslsync runs as the `rslsync` user (which I've hacked into the `phablet` group). … However, the sd card is mounted as 744 (I think? might be 755) so only the `phablet` user can write to it but the `phablet` group can't. … It works perfectly fine when I do stuff as th
<ubptgbot> e `phablet` user.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why aren't you running rslsync as phablet user? you shouldn't need to add other users
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [i don't know what specifically it needs to work, but UT is not a traditional lin …], Is this true of all versions of Linux mobile OSs that are being developed?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [Is this true of all versions of Linux mobile OSs that are being developed?], i don't know
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> I've tried to get that to work the entire day but I get all kinds of errors all over the place when I fiddle around with the systemd. … When I try to just overwrite the systemd service for rslsync, it just ignores my overwriting stuff and continues as the `rslsync` user anyways
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FinlayDaG33k [I've tried to get that to work the entire day but I get all kinds of errors all …], UT doesn't use systemd. it sues upstart
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FinlayDaG33k [I've tried to get that to work the entire day but I get all kinds of errors all …], [Edit] UT doesn't use systemd. it uses upstart
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> ...
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> *facepalm*
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> hangon, I'll try to fiddle around with upstart
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> Well, that was a lot easier than I expected...
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> Now for another question, when building an app for UT, do you guys have a requirement when it comes to visuals or can I let my imagination go wild?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> What do you want to do?
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> build a glorified MP3 player :^)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess bq already did that for you :P
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> no seriously... I still had my e4.5 laying around and didn't know what to do with it until my old MP3 died xD
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @dohbee [i guess bq already did that for you :P], +1
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> I'm probably going to build a new music app though... dunno, the current one doesn't look nor feel very nice... Might take a while though, haven't made an app for UT in like 3 years or so
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @FinlayDaG33k [I'm probably going to build a new music app though... dunno, the current one doe …], What about improving it instead of reinvent the wheel?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo [What about improving it instead of reinvent the wheel?], personal opinions/preferences aren't necessarily "improvements" to an app though
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> True
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @dohbee [personal opinions/preferences aren't necessarily "improvements" to an app though], Exactly this
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @j2g2rp [<reply to media>], What ist the app that you are using?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @einserpasch [What ist the app that you are using?], Terminal.
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> Ah, just Sound it 🙃
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> [Edit] Ah, just found  it 🙃
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> I'll probably check the code of the current music player and fork it if I understand whats going on tho. … I'm mainly specialized in UX :p
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @Flohack [Please check content of /persist partition in either recovery or the running sys …], Doesn't seem to be.. there is a Wifi_sensitivity_switch....
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/MLpi6N8A.png
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @j2g2rp [I don't know what you want to check but if you want to access to persist you can …], Do I have to undo the sudo command? or is shutting down the terminal enough?  … thanks ☺
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> Close the terminal is enough
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @einserpasch [Do I have to undo the sudo command? or is shutting down the terminal enough?  … th …], or just run `exit`
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Or hit the `CTRL+D` shortcut shown above the OSK.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, yeah, that too
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> I started to realize that building apps for UT might be more difficult for me than I thought... I forgot I don't run Ubuntu on my desktop n laptop anymore :D
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> [Edit] I started to realize that building apps for UT might be more difficult for me than I thought... I forgot I don't run Ubuntu on my desktop n laptop anymore (and they are too weak for VMs) :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't have to run ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well you don't need a VM for a chroot/container either
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> Oh, I noticed that Cordova also supports UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, not exactly
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> hm?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the cordova plug-in is not actively maintained afaik and i think has been removed from newer upstream versions of cordova
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> oh :\
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> bummer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a music player in cordova wouldn't be terribly efficient either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html is where to start i guess
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> Ah, so Clickable is what UT uses now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is one method to develop apps, yes
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> aye
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or well, to build apps. it is itself not an IDE
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> ye, it's an SDK (if that's the right term)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not really. it's a tool/container for cross-compiling an app for deployment to a device (and the open store)
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> ah
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @einserpasch [Doesn't seem to be.. there is a Wifi_sensitivity_switch....], Can you follow this article?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @einserpasch [Doesn't seem to be.. there is a Wifi_sensitivity_switch....], [Edit] Can you follow this article? https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2249/no-more-wlan-after-ota-6-7-update-on-opo
<ubptgbot> brando_meister was added by: brando_meister
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @FinlayDaG33k [Oh, I noticed that Cordova also supports UT], if you can get cordova working and upstream it again they could work, as it used to work as mentioned in Q&A 55
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @Flohack [Can you follow this article? https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2249/no-more-wlan- …], A bit... I will try that  …  /system -iname WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> ok. this returns me 'command not found'
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @einserpasch [A bit... I will try that  …  /system -iname WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini], The command is: `find /system -iname WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini`
<ubptgbot> cookie VanCamp was added by: cookie VanCamp
#ubports 2019-08-07
<ubptgbot> Ashraf Alaa was added by: Ashraf Alaa
<ubptgbot> <Ashraf Alaa> Hey there I wanna know how to download it
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Ashraf Alaa [Hey there I wanna know how to download it], What device do you have?
<ubptgbot> <Ashraf Alaa> Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Use the ubports installer
<ubptgbot> MiaErikssen was added by: MiaErikssen
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MiaErikssen [MiaErikssen was added by: dohbee], welcome, are you here for the spam?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Mmm canned ham
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/lVsWkM3J.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mmm, rum ham
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ham and cheddar melt ... I think that will be my lunch tomorrow
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/2AVB4TtB.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/3ILMbC6t.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I see nothing wrong here
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/iupDX2tM.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Everything is working as expected
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> LOL what device is that?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/M2GKN0bD.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problems whatsoever
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @UniversalSuperBox [Everything is working as expected], wait till you try moving a window somewhere on the right most side of the screen 😉
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think you understand how unresponsive this is
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's like a 2cm square that I can use to move the mouse
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh I see, you don't have a proper mouse 😁 … on Nexus 7, touchpad works althought right click still works as left click
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/UkwKRjix.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Look mom no wires
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> so you've seen the other half of reality? 😂
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> ... i didnt know that was possible on UT
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/Bvb06YHi.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> WE'VE GONE TOO DEEP
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @UniversalSuperBox [Look mom no wires], is that a Fairphone 2?.  I have this set up for my Meizu Pro 5 - works ok, even if touchpad is laggy and font rendering a littlw wonky
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Should do a camception shot lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh sure
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @UniversalSuperBox [Look mom no wires], [Edit] is that a Fairphone 2?.  I have this set up for my Meizu Pro 5 - works ok, even if touchpad is laggy and font rendering a little wonky
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> How does one set this up?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/sKW05ds7.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You buy the Microsoft Display adapter, plug it in, go to Brightness & Display, fail to connect it a few times, Unity8 freezes, restart Unity8, and then it just works ™️
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> this is edge?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Hmm I wonder if the connect app on win 10 would work?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> OH!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> protip: try the multiscreen branch :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Tygerpro [Hmm I wonder if the connect app on win 10 would work?], Probably not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/fCX1ieDF.png
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I gotta get my N5 back from my grandmother so I can try this stuff out
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a little stretched because it's a 16:10 display
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip [protip: try the multiscreen branch :)], there's such thing?!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Tygerpro [I gotta get my N5 back from my grandmother so I can try this stuff out], wait, she runs ubuntu touch? :P
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Javacookies [there's such thing?!], I was thinking the same thing
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Javacookies [there's such thing?!], https://github.com/ubports/unity8/pull/164
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> there be many dragons there
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> many
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> System Settings -> Brightness & Display -> check on "External Display" -> choose the Miracast adapter in "Wireless Display“ list
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Tygerpro [Hmm I wonder if the connect app on win 10 would work?], haven't had success but I don't have a know working device such as PRO5
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @mariogrip [wait, she runs ubuntu touch? :P], No, she liked my note 4 with the stylus (she likes to draw) but she liked it overall
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip [https://github.com/ubports/unity8/pull/164], 😱 Im gonna try it!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is a neat party trick, but it's really not usable daily
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Too much compression
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Javacookies [haven't had success but I don't have a know working device such as PRO5], I wanna try it myself, and my note 8 works with that app, but thats android
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/EjUohYA1.png this is cool! :D
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Tygerpro [I gotta get my N5 back from my grandmother so I can try this stuff out], I don't think Nexus 5 supports wireless display - it sends to external display via Slimport adapter instead
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox [This is a neat party trick, but it's really not usable daily], yeah
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox [This is a neat party trick, but it's really not usable daily], well i guess you can watch a youtube video with it
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @TotalSonic [I don't think Nexus 5 supports wireless display - it sends to external display v …], Only one way to find out
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @mariogrip [well i guess you can watch a youtube video with it], Or a full length movie off a NAS
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @TotalSonic [I don't think Nexus 5 supports wireless display - it sends to external display v …], it does, but the wifi driver is funky, so it sometimes struggles with seting up the dual wifi thing
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> #broadcom
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mariogrip [it does, but the wifi driver is funky, so it sometimes struggles with seting up …], is it working better on edge now?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @TotalSonic [is it working better on edge now?], probobly not, not changed that part of the device
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip [<reply to media>], 😍 seriously I've been waiting for this workspace/multi-monitor since 2015 😂
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I find it very useful with my note 8 on my win 10 laptop
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Tygerpro [I find it very useful with my note 8 on my win 10 laptop], OT but try scrcpy 😉
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Javacookies [😍 seriously I've been waiting for this workspace/multi-monitor since 2015 😂], well it's buggy :P make sure you install qtubuntu-android, since it removed it when i to install that when i tried the branch
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> oh english... it's 5am here soon
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip [probobly not, not changed that part of the device], did you change anything to make wireless display work on Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Javacookies [OT but try scrcpy 😉], I tried that in the past, couldnt get it to work
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip [oh english... it's 5am here soon], I was awake when it was 5am here, there's no issue with that 😝
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Javacookies [did you change anything to make wireless display work on Nexus 5?], tried a while back, but its still really funky
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip [tried a while back, but its still really funky], okau, because sadly my Nexus 5's slimport doesn't work anymore 😭
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Javacookies [okau, because sadly my Nexus 5's slimport doesn't work anymore 😭], oh? is that just edge or hardware?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Hey Marius, if I were to create a rootfs of my own, is there a list of packages/services installed I can use?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Tygerpro [Hey Marius, if I were to create a rootfs of my own, is there a list of packages/ …], Jup, the ubuntu-touch meta package
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-meta
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> but it's easier to just "apt install ubuntu-touch" after adding ubports repo
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The color seems really weird
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The upper right corner of the splash was blue, not purple
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Tygerpro [Hey Marius, if I were to create a rootfs of my own, is there a list of packages/ …], there is also: https://github.com/ubports/livecd-rootfs
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @mariogrip [but it's easier to just "apt install ubuntu-touch" after adding ubports repo], Ahh ok, I want to try making my own rootfs as an experiment see if I can make one thats based on something like 18.04 LTS with a custom package list
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Mainly as a Tegra 3 rootfs
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip [oh? is that just edge or hardware?], I guess it's hardware because MTP/data doesn't anymore as well..same with my MX4 😭
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Tygerpro [Ahh ok, I want to try making my own rootfs as an experiment see if I can make on …], but the easyest is https://github.com/ubports/rootstock-ng/tree/xenial
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip [but the easyest is https://github.com/ubports/rootstock-ng/tree/xenial], `./rootstock-touch -o out -a armhf -s xenial`
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> maybe you have an HTC 10 prebuilt images there as well? 😜
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @mariogrip [./rootstock-touch -o out -a armhf -s xenial], Can I specify any Ubuntu version in place of xenial?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Tygerpro [Ahh ok, I want to try making my own rootfs as an experiment see if I can make on …], i would go the route of installing a minimal bionic image from canonical, and then add ubports repo and install the meta package
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Tygerpro [Can I specify any Ubuntu version in place of xenial?], you can, but never tried it
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @mariogrip [i would go the route of installing a minimal bionic image from canonical, and th …], Thats what I was thinking, but I wanna be able to base on different versions to test performance
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> you would need to change the hardcored things at least: https://github.com/ubports/rootstock-ng/blob/xenial/rootstock-touch#L276
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Yeah, I am starting to piece this all together, but I am less than a total noob when it comes to rootfs
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Tygerpro [Yeah, I am starting to piece this all together, but I am less than a total noob …], not really helping that debians rootfs system is a mindfak
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> :P
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Yeah no kidding, thats when asking someone more versed in rootfs helps
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Do you know of UT would work with other GUI's besides mir and unity 8
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> well depends tbh
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> well is the question if "we" will work on other GUI's? or if UT works with other GUI's
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> the first is no, the latter is depends
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> If UT works with other GUI's cause from what Ive heard a tegra 3 cant run either mir or unity 8, I forget which
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> well then it's no longer UT? since unity8 is kinda what defines UT
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> it's just ubuntu without
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Tygerpro [If UT works with other GUI's cause from what Ive heard a tegra 3 cant run either …], are you sure mir wont run on it?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I have to port it to find out, havent been able to work on that due to some personal reasons as of late, one of which is a borked charger
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Tygerpro [If UT works with other GUI's cause from what Ive heard a tegra 3 cant run either …], if it uses mesa it should run just fine
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I know there is a UT port that was based on cm11 and Ubuntu 12? That works but I think its a different GUI from what it is now
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> easy way to know, does it run wayland? if so mir should work
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I can also boot Ubuntu 12.04 desktop on it, if that helps
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Tygerpro [I know there is a UT port that was based on cm11 and Ubuntu 12? That works but I …], back then unity8 used surfaceflinger, so there was no need for mir etc
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Tygerpro [I can also boot Ubuntu 12.04 desktop on it, if that helps], that's x11
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, is it possible to still use surface flinger or has that been depricated
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Long gone
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I figured, think I could update that super old image?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> the archutecture completly changed since then
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> we now run a android in a small container
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> before it was ubuntu in a container on top of android
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, so its back to my original plan of a custom rootfs if I cant et it to work with UT as is
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ill have to try this again and see what happens, I will def let you know if I have to go the custom rootfs route cause it might be handy for alegacy version?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> may i ask, why not use the current rootfs based on 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Well I plan to, but if my Tegra 3 cant boot it or is unusable with it then being able to change the base might be a easier solution than making a hack or something for it
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> ah ok. if you go to bionic. i would recoment trying it on a known good device first to confirm it works
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Like a N5?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> forexample yeah
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> watch out for systemd :)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, didnt think of that part, and yeah I am not looking forward to beating systemd with a coding stick lol
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Is this something that could be used for legacy devices that were once supported and no longer are?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably not. They are no longer supported because Ubuntu Touch moved on, and it's moved further since then.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, was just a thought
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> Hey I left my terminal running overnight and the last thing I entered was exit. … now I opened terminal again and found this line
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> (Photo, 1080x437) https://irc.ubports.com/cIUAMEVY.png
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> I surely did not enter it. I have no idea what it means. do I have to worry?
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> Btw how can I copy and paste in the terminal?
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> @Flohack [Can you follow this article? https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2249/no-more-wlan- …], I tried some things but this doesn't give me any results. doesn't matter if I use sudo or not
<ubptgbot> <einserpasch> (Photo, 1080x484) https://irc.ubports.com/nAMz68Fs.png
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @einserpasch [<reply to media>], Well, off the phone that would be adding a PPA. Could that be something you tried in the past and accidentally retrieved from bash history? … On the phone that command ought to fail anyway, unless you've messed with making the system rw.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @einserpasch [I surely did not enter it. I have no idea what it means. do I have to worry?], I've had the same experience on my UT, I saw unusual texts in my bash history and I was really convinced that someone hacked into my phone.....then days has passed and it slowly sinked into my thoughts that I was the one the put them 😂 … Note
<ubptgbot> : they are not commands and instead sentences that seems like talking to me 😂
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox [<reply to media>], Is it meant to be that small?
<ubptgbot> <rémus Rome> Hi, where can'i find the list of improvment for a new version of ut? I am on the rc canal, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @rémus Rome [Hi, where can'i find the list of improvment for a new version of ut? I am on the …], Unfortunately there is nothing like a changelog. Usually too many small changes. It would take considerable effort to keep track. And that energy is better put into improvements. 😇
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> One could browse the issuetracker to see closed issues to get and idea.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hi All, can someone with an official app on the device take a screenshot from this group?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Do you mean on Android?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> (Photo, 640x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0Loo9bHt.png Screenshot (7 ago. 2019 13:46:32)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> sorry was out of the room. once more plz
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> (Photo, 640x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/a9sk2c2C.png Screenshot (7 ago. 2019 13:47:52)
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> I can repeat the screenshot 😃
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok I dont get the message. Was this only in secret chats hmm
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Can someone start a secret chat with me xD
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> yes
<ubptgbot> Victor was added by: Victor
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Flohack [Can someone start a secret chat with me xD], it's not secret anymore 😝
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @Flohack [Ok I dont get the message. Was this only in secret chats hmm], yep, screenshot notifications are only in secret chats, not normal chats
<ubptgbot> <Victor> Hello! Someone tested Ubuntu Touch on Sony Xperia X?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> There's a work-in-progress port of Ubuntu Touch to the Xperia X, but it's not complete. It's missing calling, camera and multimedia playback.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Victor [Hello! Someone tested Ubuntu Touch on Sony Xperia X?], Do you have experience with ROMs and development? I'd need a helping hand (it's my daily driver device, so I can't work on it all the time)
<ubptgbot> <Victor> @fredldotme [Do you have experience with ROMs and development? I'd need a helping hand (it's …], No I have not. I have only a device, where I would test Ubuntu Touch. But if you have an Instruction, how to install it. I would make it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @kipters [yep, screenshot notifications are only in secret chats, not normal chats], also, i don't think teleports (or any app in UT) can know that a screenshot is being taken
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Victor [No I have not. I have only a device, where I would test Ubuntu Touch. But if you …], The instructions to build and flash an image yourself are here: https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/98
<ubptgbot> OD was added by: OD
<ubptgbot> <Victor> @fredldotme [The instructions to build and flash an image yourself are here: https://github.c …], OK
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> Can I emulate ubuntu touch on linux desktop?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no working emulator option currently
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mariogrip [<reply to media>], Oh my god merge it :)
<ubptgbot> dipso3 was added by: dipso3
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/a91OZJJY.webp
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @UniversalSuperBox [<reply to media>], Is that Opo?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @UniversalSuperBox [Yes], Nice work Dalton :-)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well considering this was all I did: https://t.me/ubports/222128
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I still want to play with the multi-screen that Marius posted
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Tygerpro [I still want to play with the multi-screen that Marius posted], me too! let me know if you tried it and what steps you did
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I have to get my N5 back first, or get a supported device to try it on, not sure which way ill go yet, thinking about picking up a OPO
<ubptgbot> Jalvathi was added by: Jalvathi
<ubptgbot> fufkdkdodod was added by: fufkdkdodod
<ubptgbot> <fufkdkdodod> Fwd from Turnir: ➰➰➰⚜⚜⚜➰➰➰ … `📱Telegram tarmog'i o'zbek tilidagi eng birinchi o'yinni o'z guruhingizga qo'shishga shoshiling:  ` … 🔜🔜 @HUNTUZBOT 🔚🔚 … 🤺O'yinning rasmiy guruhi: @HUNTUZ … 💰Shuningdek o'yinni o'ynash orqali pul ham ishlab olishingiz mumkin: @HUNTUZB … ➰➰➰⚜⚜⚜➰➰➰
<ubptgbot> <fufkdkdodod> Fwd from Turnir: ➰➰➰⚜⚜⚜➰➰➰ … `📱Telegram tarmog'i o'zbek tilidagi eng birinchi o'yinni o'z guruhingizga qo'shishga shoshiling:  ` … 🔜🔜 @HUNTUZBOT 🔚🔚 … 🤺O'yinning rasmiy guruhi: @HUNTUZ … 💰Shuningdek o'yinni o'ynash orqali pul ham ishlab olishingiz mumkin: @HUNTUZB … ➰➰➰⚜⚜⚜➰➰➰
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> spam, spam, spam, eggs, bacon, spam
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> maybe it'd be an idea to set up @GroupHelpBot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mzanetti [maybe it'd be an idea to set up @GroupHelpBot], so we could say to ask the bot instead of just linking to the supported devices page? :P
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> it can auto-kick spammers
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> (I posted that as a response to some spam messages, which have been deleted by now)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we do have a bot in here already to auto-kick spammers; maybe it needs a rules update or something though, not sure
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> ah ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> seems there's been a strategy change recently for spammers where bots join, say hi, then edit the message with spam content
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> right... ofc
<ubptgbot> Nathan Willson was added by: Nathan Willson
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Willson> Is anyone else having trouble getting their contacts from their google account? If so do you know any work arounds?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip [well it's buggy :P make sure you install qtubuntu-android, since it removed it w …], there are no JENKINS build for Unity 8 and qtmir PRs 😞
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Nathan Willson [Is anyone else having trouble getting their contacts from their google account? …], What I did was save all my Google account contacts to a vcf file and then imported that into UT's Contacts.  I keep this vcf file backed up and up to date by saving all contacts in UT's Contacts apps to a vcf file I manually export to i
<ubptgbot> n a Documents "Shared" folder that I  keep synced via UBsync to my NextCloud account.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> ...it would be nice if that process could be streamlined via an update to the Contacts app though
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Willson> Steven Berson  … I'll try it out. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @Nathan Willson [Is anyone else having trouble getting their contacts from their google account? …], Yes, I always had these problems since my first time use of Ubuntu Touch. It works now and then, but fails on many other times. Modifications I do in the UT conrtacts app tend to never make it to my Google account. The other way rou
<ubptgbot> nd it seems to work more often, but is far from reliable. I don't even know if a bug has been filed for this problem. If not, we should do so :-).
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @TotalSonic [What I did was save all my Google account contacts to a vcf file and then import …], That's a workaround, but it really should work natively. Contacts is a core UT app.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Nathan Willson [Steven Berson  … I'll try it out. Thanks], btw - to import from a vcf file use the File Manager app - locate the vcf file and click on it - choose "Open file with another app" from the pop up menu  - and then choose the Contacts app from the list.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Good to know, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @ruedigerkupper [That's a workaround, but it really should work natively. Contacts is a core UT a …], I completely agree - but like all things requires developers' time to do so.  As an end user and not a coder myself all I can do is encourage people to make feature enhancements as well as donate towards bounties for these.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper [That's a workaround, but it really should work natively. Contacts is a core UT a …], Google is unfortunately a third party service though, and proprietary at that. So we can't guarantee it will always work reliably.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Direct import of vcf's from inside the Contacts app is definitely a basic feature addition I would like to see as well.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (beyond the need of people working on this stuff more)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Direct import of vcf's from inside the Contacts app is definitely a basic featur …], it should be fairly easy to add this, and would be a good intro issue for a new contributor to work on
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [Google is unfortunately a third party service though, and proprietary at that. S …], I've been happy getting rid of Google account linking completely from my UT devices.  Calendar sync via CalDav on a NextCloud account, using other services for email, and backing up and updating via vcf has allowed to do so.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [Google is unfortunately a third party service though, and proprietary at that. S …], [Edit] I've been happy getting rid of Google account linking completely from my UT devices.  Calendar sync via CalDav on a NextCloud account, using other services for email, and backing up and updating Contacts via vcf has allowed to do so.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @TotalSonic [I completely agree - but like all things requires developers' time to do so.  As …], @Steven Berson Right, not every user is a developer (not even with UBPorts ;-) ). That's okay. A thing you can always do, though, is writing informative bug reports that developers can act on.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @ruedigerkupper [@Steven Berson Right, not every user is a developer (not even with UBPorts ;-) ) …], yup - I need to get a Gitlab account for myself to do so
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @dohbee [Google is unfortunately a third party service though, and proprietary at that. S …], Sure.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [I've been happy getting rid of Google account linking completely from my UT devi …], I don't even sync contacts on Android. And I don't really use calendar anyway (and don't have my work mail/calendar on personal phone either)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [I don't even sync contacts on Android. And I don't really use calendar anyway (a …], I run my own biz and have to coordinate tag teaming parenting - so Calendar sync is a must to me - and I think having up to date Contacts backed up is basic common sense as well.  I never got around to setting up my own NextCloud server - but
<ubptgbot> OwnCube.com made it easy to sign up for an account - and with UBsync it makes backups (which I use for all my phone camera photos and videos as well) and syncing easy, and done in the background without me having to think about it.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Hm, that's probalby what I should have done, too. However, back in the days when Google still looked like a cool thing and not like the Über-Company, I decided to use theier services (which are, from a functionality point of view, still excellent). I'm somehow stuck to them and I would appreceate them being integrated in UBPorts (o
<ubptgbot> n an opt-in basis, obviously).
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> [Edit] @Rodney Hm, that's probalby what I should have done, too. However, back in the days when Google still looked like a cool thing and not like the Über-Company, I decided to use theier services (which are, from a functionality point of view, still excellent). I'm somehow stuck to them and I would appreceate them being integrate
<ubptgbot> d in UBPorts (on an opt-in basis, obviously).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper [@Rodney Hm, that's probalby what I should have done, too. However, back in the d …], what telegram client are you using? that is not my username btw. but as far as google goes, yes, i agree, but there's only so much we can do ourselves, not being google. :)
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Understood, and I appreciate the work you do. I am using Teleports on UBPorts as a client. It does not display your user name, just "Rodney". Another bug report, I guess ;-).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe teleports still needs some work on the autocompletion?
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Not Teleports, it's the autocompletion of UBPorts in general. That's a thing I always wanted to help improve. I should go and develop, I guess ;-).
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @ruedigerkupper [@Rodney Hm, that's probalby what I should have done, too. However, back in the d …], Unfortunately Google has been making some changes recently that potentially  make being able to link up as a 3rd party client with their services in the future more difficult.  To me even though a transition to different digtial eco-sy
<ubptgbot> stems can be a pain to go through - it still makes sense to go with truly open standards options so that no matter what a corporation decides in the future for their API's our capabilities while choosing to use an alternate privacy respecting OS are not interrupted.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> ... as such I've weaned myself completely off of Google as far as my mobile use goes.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I understand for others that have to interface with Google services for their work wouldn't be able to do this though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper [Not Teleports, it's the autocompletion of UBPorts in general. That's a thing I a …], on android, telegram pops up a list of names/usernames for completion when you start typing @ruedigerkupper though for example, separate from system keyboard word suggestions
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> TELEports is still getting lots of features implemented into it though - so it's more of a feature enhancement needed than "bug" at this point.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @TotalSonic [Unfortunately Google has been making some changes recently that potentially  mak …], I recently set up a Nextcloud instance at my home server. It pretty much offers the basics of functionality that Google does. I don't see me ditching Google right now, though. They're just too good. Sorry to say that (almost).
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @TotalSonic [TELEports is still getting lots of features implemented into it though - so it's …], Yes, it's in active development. Still I like it better than the "classical" Telegram client (which dates to the days of Canonical, if I am right). Teleports is really a lot faster, but not yet that feature rich.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @ruedigerkupper [I recently set up a Nextcloud instance at my home server. It pretty much offers …], yeah - for me Libre Office does everything I need as far as word processing, spread sheets, simple graphic layouts and presentations - but my needs for these are very simple and I don't have to collaborate with others on these things fo
<ubptgbot> r my work. On UT the "uWriter" app works well enough for typing out simple docs on the phone as well.  But I can understand others' needs are deeper for these things than mine.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @ruedigerkupper [Yes, it's in active development. Still I like it better than the "classical" Tel …], yeah - the snappiness of Teleports is super nice.  Opens and loads fast, and scrolls nicely as well - something the old Telegram client definitely didn't always do.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @dohbee [what telegram client are you using? that is not my username btw. but as far as g …], What ist your username, then?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper [What ist your username, then?], it's @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> is. Sorry, German autocorrection ;-).
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Since it hasn't been added to Teleports yet - the "WebTelegram" webapp in the Open Store can display username's if you press on the user's icon pic - https://open-store.io/app/webtelegram.neothethird
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Since it hasn't been added to Teleports yet - the "WebTelegram" webapp in the Op …], or, one can just select a message and reply directly rather than using username pings :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> switching apps to find a username is a bit much
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [or, one can just select a message and reply directly rather than using username …], that too!  Sometimes if you are trying to reach someone in particular at a future time it helps to know user name though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure, as well as their temporality
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [switching apps to find a username is a bit much], I keep WebTelegram in addition to TELEports installed on my UT devices because it fills in the blanks for missing features that have yet to be added to TELEports though.  Besides that, sometimes things I've copied from other apps won't paste into Teleports, but I can get it to
<ubptgbot> work with WebTelegram.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [Since it hasn't been added to Teleports yet - the "WebTelegram" webapp in the Op …], It is available in TELEports.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [It is available in TELEports.], how?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> (Photo, 1077x351) https://irc.ubports.com/YBIOcF78.png
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Click on the image on the left.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> hey - whadday know - it does work.  For some reason when I tried it earlier that wasn't working
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> The username only works if the person your trying to reach has one, for example I dont
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> thanks for the correction!!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Tygerpro [The username only works if the person your trying to reach has one, for example …], ok, that makes sense
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> In my defense I dont have one cause I dont like being pinged for everything
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Tygerpro [The username only works if the person your trying to reach has one, for example …], Now why don't you have one yet?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> More like it - In your Telegram privacy settings you can decide whether you want to display username or telephone or not.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> you have a username regardless
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [you have a username regardless], no, it's not required to set one
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Tygerpro [In my defense I dont have one cause I dont like being pinged for everything], OK, we'll just keep replying to you!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [no, it's not required to set one], oh, ok, corrected again
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/XcMFye5O.png Username not required
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] hey - whaddaya know - it does work.  For some reason when I tried it earlier that wasn't working
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Tygerpro [<reply to media>], Might want to remove that?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Your number.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> yeah - we can see your telephone number in that screen shot
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> but I was indeed mistaken!!
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Yeah, if a unknown number calls I dont answer anyways, but good catch, I missed it
<ubptgbot> Taekky was added by: Taekky
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Anyone is welcome to call, but Im not gonna be answering lol
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Does it link that image somewhere when bridging to IRC?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Tygerpro [Anyone is welcome to call, but Im not gonna be answering lol], what if i call :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imraniqbal [Does it link that image somewhere when bridging to IRC?], yes
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> So is it still available there?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @imraniqbal [So is it still available there?], yes, but i can delete it from the server
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> i will do that
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @mariogrip [what if i call :P], If its important youll leave a message lol
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Tygerpro [Anyone is welcome to call, but Im not gonna be answering lol], Good thing @mariogrip was around!
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Eh, telemarketers all over already have it, but yeah, probably
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Tygerpro [Eh, telemarketers all over already have it, but yeah, probably], Now telemarketers all over the world will have it!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 is slated for release on Wednesday, August 14, 2019. You can help us with Quality Assurance in this final week by following the instructions in our Call for Testing! … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/call-for-testing-ubuntu-touch-ota-10-238
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @imraniqbal [Now telemarketers all over the world will have it!], Now if only they had something I wanted
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox [Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 is slated for release on Wednesday, August 14, 2019. You can …], YAY :D
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6SJ8xsJM.webp
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> OH NEW STICKER PACK
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/f8Uz5F6H.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip [OH NEW STICKER PACK], Day late and a dollar short, buddy. ;)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Lol
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox [Day late and a dollar short, buddy. ;)], I knew it was comming, but havent seen it before :P
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I recall it being mentioned after Marius signed off last Q&A
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well I mean we did talk about it on the last Q&A
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's what you get for leaving the Q&A early
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/7DCRoUld.webp
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I couldn't exactly tell which emoji that one was supposed to be
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox [Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 is slated for release on Wednesday, August 14, 2019. You can …], A release without me YAY :D
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I think its supposed to be yumi masquerading as android
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, but you assign emoji to stickers
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ahh, yeah, forgot about that part
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The new stickers are amazing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [Right, but you assign emoji to stickers], you don't have to though i guess. since when i look at so many they don't have any characters pop up to show what they are meant to be for
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip [<reply to media>], awesome. :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/sROzmseD.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep still trippy
<ubptgbot> @hiccupstix was added by: @hiccupstix
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> how early does aethercast start streaming, when booting up?
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Hey guys, been wanting to install Ubports' version of Ubuntu Touch for a while. Have an old Pixel (first gen) sitting around but having difficulty finding documentation. I understand it's not officially supported but has anyone had any luck whatsoever installing it from a Xububtu 18.04 computer?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee [how early does aethercast start streaming, when booting up?], Well you have to start casting then restart unity8
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But then it's pretty fast, the compositor might be handling the displays?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @@hiccupstix [Hey guys, been wanting to install Ubports' version of Ubuntu Touch for a while. …], no, as it is not supported. one would need to port it first
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait, no, aethercast is. Duh.
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> @dohbee [no, as it is not supported. one would need to port it first], This I could have quite a bit of fun with.
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Thanks for the heads up @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @@hiccupstix [This I could have quite a bit of fun with.], http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> @dohbee [http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html], You're doing the Lord's work, my friend.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There was someone working on a port to the first-gen XL, I don't think the regular one though
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> My only pixel porting experience is with marlin and taimen. This shouldn't be overly difficult.
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Everytime I say that I regret doing so, but hey at least it'll be fun.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch is a little different, but there are lots of people to help. You might hit some roadblocks that are due to the system and not you, but the more we hit them the closer we get to tearing them down.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess it may or may not make my pixel more useful if you do get a port working
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not bricked any more?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, the one i bricked got replaced; and i didn't brick the second one
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Shouldn't matter, rooting doesn't void Pixel warranties. I've hardbricked three or four over the years.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's just garbage
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ahh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "It's not bricked, just bad" lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the case is nice and all, but it had weirdness with bluetooth and the screen and after a while i gave up on it and just got the htc
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Idk I'm typing this from a OnePlus 7 Pro with 12GB RAM and it consistently uses over 50% of that available RAM. My Pixel has 4GB and never uses more than 2. It's snappier than my OnePlus even with Fanatic mode on.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it might be better now, given that it has android 9, but meh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What could Android be doing with 6GB RAM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what the heck are you putting in memory that uses up 6GB on a phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> my workstation isn't even using 4GB, and I have 32 total
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> These are all good questions.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i very rarely use more than 8 even
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The answer: "Java."
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Yup. I have single boards that are more efficient. My NanoPC-T4 has 4GB of RAM and I don't even know what to do with it and I actually use kvm fairly regularly.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [The answer: "Java."], "i have 300 tabs open in chrome"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Start up all your apps in Ubuntu Touch then SIGSTOP them all. They're ready to go instantly, but at what cost
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> ....I'm not telling you anything you don't already know but in developer mode you can limit background processes to the hilt and I've experimented to hard close all activities and I'll go to settings and Android OS is still using 4.6GB RAM.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [Start up all your apps in Ubuntu Touch then SIGSTOP them all. They're ready to g …], i mean, i could do that on my PC too i guess, but what's the point really
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, once you've got solid state storage it really doesn't matter
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even without it. i don't really need to keep freecad and inkscape and gimp and whatnot open all day long when i'm not using them
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Unused RAM is wasted RAM" … "Yeah, if the used RAM is doing something for the user"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or all the games
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Android System, Android OS, System UI collectively using 4.6GB of RAM as I type this.
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> I don't game.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, wireless display doesn't quite work on RC but it works almost on edge
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> I just wanted stupid specs I'd never need for bragging rights - bragging rights to who, is anyone's guess because who cares lol.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Now all I have is a super hot Fairphone 2 and sadness
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Successful day of testing!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait, no, here we go
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> it crashed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/zDTCm5p1.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yay
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Full disclosure I'm going to ask some noob questions here. What's up with Fairphone 2, is it well-made? I'm new to this project, so excuse any dumb questions. I loved my old Nexus 5P, would I be just as well off buying one and installing Touch on there?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey, no dumb questions here
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Don't test me, sir. 😋
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Meaning "That is not a dumb question" not "dumb questions are not allowed" lol
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Lol I totally understand what you meant and it was kind of you to say.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Fairphone comes at a price, but it's a pretty good piece of hardware. I've been generally happy with mine, though its use is limited in the US
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's got the same chipset as the Oneplus One
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Nexus 5 is supported by Ubuntu Touch, the 5X is not
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Oh my bad.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've been known to abuse mine to compile Mir and Unity8... if it does that, it can probably handle your workload.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and there is no 5P :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is an in-progress port of 6P though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Assuming Florian stops swearing at it
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> i had two here and i would say they are prone to intermittent contacts...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in-progress != actively progressing ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, the contacts can get some corrosion on them and then the hardware that they connect becomes unresponsive. Sliding the parts around fixes it.
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> (typo sorry) What are the warranty perimeters of the Fairphone? Only reason I've stuck with Google is the ability to root and hardbrick as much as the heart desires, only to have a fresh new phone FedEx express shipped to me within the week from Google. Other than that I have nothing good to say about the company. I'd love to gravitat
<ubptgbot> e elsewhere.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, not sure about that. There are only refurbished units available now as they gear up for the Fairphone 3
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you're just looking to dip your toes in, the Nexus 5 can be had for cheap. That's where I'd go.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> "Yours to open, yours to keep", they encourage you to repair it yourself and replace the modules yourself... i would we astonished if you would loose the warranty by installing another os... But i didn't check to be honest and not sure what happens if you brick it...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, don't run `fastboot flash bootloader` and it should be fine
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> ....what phone is that ever safe on?
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> maybe @Ingo_FP_Angel knows something about the warranty conditions...
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Seriously, that's a death sentence usually is it not?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <@hiccupstix> Lol okay but I love that you remembered you're talking to a noob here so you're looking out for me, thank you Dalton!
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @hummlbach ["Yours to open, yours to keep", they encourage you to repair it yourself and rep …], I have bought a FP2 with android in 2017 and I flashed it to UT in 2019. Then I had some hardware problem. I contact the FP support and they were reactive and kind. I had my cam and mic modules replaced for free. They sent the modules and I c
<ubptgbot> hanged them 🙂
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> 👍
#ubports 2019-08-08
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [maybe teleports still needs some work on the autocompletion?], teleports does not have autocompletion no :p
<ubptgbot> tr45h was added by: tr45h
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [Since it hasn't been added to Teleports yet - the "WebTelegram" webapp in the Op …], you can see usernames on teleports that way too tho.....
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @UniversalSuperBox [<reply to media>], oooh btw mind checking issue 1144 i can't figure out whats happening there, it is similar to what you see?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Fuseteam [oooh btw mind checking issue 1144 i can't figure out whats happening there, it i …], Be kind, give links
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> uh github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1144?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm wrong one
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] uh github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1145?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ....weird
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] uh github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1143?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ....
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] uh github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1141?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> there we go
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @UniversalSuperBox [<reply to media>], [Edit] oooh btw mind checking issue 1141 i can't figure out whats happening there, it is similar to what you see?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh I can't launch that from teleports
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] uh https://ithub.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1141?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] uh https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1141?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what about now?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So does it work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The bug listed is fixed, can you use miracast now
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> unity crashes and it disconnects
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it is?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Try again
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't have an E4.5 or E5, so I need you to fix it and then tell me what to do
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i guess i will try again.....what was causing the crash?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw i did post the log, but i haven't been able to figure out what's happening
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'll definitely will test again ofc just wondering if you see anything in the log that can point the direction i should look, but i overlooked/didn't understand
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well it never works on the first try
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The E5 seems a little anemic to actually run external display anyway
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So I don't know if it's a good idea to enable it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's why I need someone to do that testing for me
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah i got that part
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'll try it when i have access to an miracast receiver again
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> any particularity i should pay attention to? aside from the display being casted or not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not really, just bang on it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> alright
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm i do see a message flash on the second try
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it could be the sink app i'm using.....i'll try it on my uncle's miracast tv when i get the chance
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can only guarantee it to work on the Microsoft Display Adapter family
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I plan to test it on the win 10 connect app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm dumb, I have a Surface temporarily.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I could test that.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Lol, you need the latest version for it to work with android, not sure about UT cause I have no test devices on hand
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @UniversalSuperBox [I'm dumb, I have a Surface temporarily.], Why do you have a surface temporarily?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @UniversalSuperBox [I can only guarantee it to work on the Microsoft Display Adapter family], don't have access to that for now
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> meanwhile i'm joining the vim master race :^3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/50ndukkT.png
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @UniversalSuperBox [I couldn't exactly tell which emoji that one was supposed to be], 12 x 5 so it is this:👺
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> But probably it is wrong because I did it for this (13x5)🤖
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @hummlbach [maybe @Ingo_FP_Angel knows something about the warranty conditions...], Sorry, haven't looked at the Fairphone warranty conditions in detail as I never needed to.
<ubptgbot> louisgv was added by: louisgv
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @UniversalSuperBox [The Fairphone comes at a price, but it's a pretty good piece of hardware. I've b …], How long can you watch an HD youtube video in Morph-Browser before the FP2 gets really hot and restarts itself? ;-)
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @@hiccupstix [Full disclosure I'm going to ask some noob questions here. What's up with Fairph …], Honestly, the FP2 got some "overheating-problems" in specific scenario where a lot of cpu is used, even with Android. At least mine FP2.  … But I still use it as my daily driver.
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> I am trying to install UT on meizu mx4 with this tuto but I did not boot
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/X0bIUr9X.png
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/NWYTSFyH.png
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/mesl9mZ6.png
<ubptgbot> Blaze_228 was added by: Blaze_228
<ubptgbot> 🐇 was added by: 🐇
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @Lukas [How long can you watch an HD youtube video in Morph-Browser before the FP2 gets …], overheat in a few seconds but usually I can watch videos as long as I want (as long as I'm plugged!). My FP2 does not restart each time it is hot and it can restart even if it's cold. I think it happenens when to much apps are open at the same tim
<ubptgbot> e or when an app bug or freeze. This processor overheat is a shame thought because the phone is good and but processor is not replaceable afaik
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @Lukas [Honestly, the FP2 got some "overheating-problems" in specific scenario where a l …], not only you unfortunately... daily driver for me too. … https://support.fairphone.com/hc/en-us/articles/213228026
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> It's the same to me !
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Portu51 you can get help with that in our Install group (https://t.me/WelcomePlus)
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @RedXXIII [not only you unfortunately... daily driver for me too. … https://support.fairphone …], Yes I know, but was not sure anymore, as Dalton did not mention this issue, when he told about his opinion about the FP2 to hiccupstix.
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> You can use t
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @Lukas [Yes I know, but was not sure anymore, as Dalton did not mention this issue, when …], 👍
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @nanu_c [You can use t], I dont understand.
<ubptgbot> Ward was added by: Ward
<ubptgbot> S B was added by: S B
<ubptgbot> <Ward> Hi, guys Can I start Ubuntu Touch with command line mode?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you trying to just get a server-like system running on phone hardware?
<ubptgbot> <Ward> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can build your own custom phone images on top of halium, or you could look at using postmarketOS instead
<ubptgbot> <Ward> Is it difficult?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes. phones are not like traditional PC systems
<ubptgbot> <Ward> I only know little code. But I can copy.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a Raspberry Pi 4 or such would be much better for something like that, really. turning a phone into a traditional linux server setup is not a trivial thing
<ubptgbot> <Ward> It is too expensive and I have some old age phone to deal with.
<ubptgbot> <Ward> And I would like to know if I can install in my oneplus two if there is only offical support with oneplus one because their look the same.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, only devices on https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io are supported
<ubptgbot> <Ward> Too bad.
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> Who can give me the telegram group of portage pls ?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> you mean halium group?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> or this: … https://t.me/ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> @j2g2rp [or this: … https://t.me/ubports_porting], Thx is this
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> 👍
<ubptgbot> <cookie VanCamp> Anyone tried to install the os on a Samsung j3 or the like?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @cookie VanCamp [Anyone tried to install the os on a Samsung j3 or the like?], Mardy is trying to port it https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/143
<ubptgbot> The_Last_Viper was added by: The_Last_Viper
<ubptgbot> alex_chess was added by: alex_chess
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Aury88, you created a Yumi without the roundel badge right?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We have a request for that one specifically by another contributor, could you share the SVG?
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> I'm very sorry, I've not with me my desk, but he can use the svg stickers in the zip file linked in the forum and easily remove the badge with inkscape or similar. Here the download link:  … https://mega.nz/#!NEkXVA5Z!CpkPvN_lh_wzTUy0zaCE1LV76EojKXOXaqthTXemaGg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mmm, the SVGs aren't in gitlab?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a good idea
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> I don't know. I did not find them/it. I've had to remake yumi from 0
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, that's interesting. We could have provided that. Sorry if I missed that message.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Aury88 [I don't know. I did not find them/it. I've had to remake yumi from 0], but the ones you have now, we should get into a repo on gitlab under ubports marketing team or whatever
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @UniversalSuperBox [Oh, that's interesting. We could have provided that. Sorry if I missed that mess …], No, I Forgot to ask it. Was easy to make it so I lost only few minutes
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/jVF2Ugex.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, that's good
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ...I guess
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @dohbee [but the ones you have now, we should get into a repo on gitlab under ubports mar …], I'm ok with the github solution. The ones I've are the same on the linked zip file.so someone can upload them on gitlab/github
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> I unlock the bootloader with https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U65ge182bCCvstm8MzPZOPWP2zrI8rOU/view?usp=drivesdk in Meizu mx4 and now what i must do to install UT
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Portu51 were you successful unlocking your MX4?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Then follow http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html#install-on-legacy-android-devices
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wouldn't it just be installing Ubuntu Touch then
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Run the installer and let it fly
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No idea :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I mean, I don't know if installing the old Canonical image is a necessary step
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] I mean, I don't know whether installing the old Canonical image is a necessary step or not for that model
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> To install it (old canonical image) is in fastboot mode?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Portu51 [To install it (old canonical image) is in fastboot mode?], Dalton said you can use UBports installer directly
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> ok
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @dohbee [but the ones you have now, we should get into a repo on gitlab under ubports mar …], [Edit] I'm ok with the gitlab/github solution. The ones I've are the same on the linked zip file.so someone can upload them on gitlab/github
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux [I mean, I don't know whether installing the old Canonical image is a necessary s …], it is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux [Dalton said you can use UBports installer directly], you must have the OEM Ubuntu Edition installed first (or at least, you would need to manually tweak the partitions)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh duh, partitions
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sorry
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee [you must have the OEM Ubuntu Edition installed first (or at least, you would nee …], That's what I think
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm wrong @Portu51, `SPFlashTool` must be used
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> ok
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The mystery is solved :D
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> spflashtool work in fastboot?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> can we resize partitions on those devices from fastboot? if so, maybe we could fix installer to do so on those devices if the partition sizes are wrong and Ubuntu is not already installed, then we can avoid the requirement to flash the Ubuntu Edition images first
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's possible, depending on how the device is partitioned. Qualcomm devices sometimes use a `gpt.bin` file to flash a GPT to the flash.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Portu51 [spflashtool work in fastboot?], You need to turn your device completely off. Please read the instructions I linked before and be careful using SPFlash tool !!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, we don't need to worry about qcom :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> only the specific OEM Ubuntu devices
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Only used for example
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> Ok tomorow mornig i go tried install UT in meizu mx4
<ubptgbot> <cookie VanCamp> @advocatux [Mardy is trying to port it https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/14 …], Thanks. Will give it a look and see what I can do.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> if partition can be handled by the installer, i think a floodgate of possibilties open up hehehe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] if partition can be handled by the installer, i think a floodgate of possibilties open up hehehehe
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> *test irc bridge*
<mariogrip> *irc test reply*
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> It works
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x1048) https://irc.ubports.com/4lucMCSK.png test irc image
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> cool! irc bridge har been migrated to a new server :) thats why i test it :) and it works
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/8mV0JmkW.webp
<ubptgbot> diogoncarneiro was added by: rubencarneiro
<ubptgbot> <Dai Zi> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/MBgiQi6J.png
<ubptgbot> <Dai Zi> Nexus7 2013 can not update system .
#ubports 2019-08-09
<ubptgbot> A was added by: A
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/UXr475Ai.png Tablet is up and running again, time to start the porting of it (doubt it will work, but who knows)
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> @Tygerpro [<reply to media>], What tablet is this?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Asus Transformer Prime, the keyboard comes off
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/AMB7fd2Q.png I miss doing this, website on one side, ssh session to compile on the other
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Hmm, getting errors with a repo sync, interesting
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> I know that feel bro
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> K that is just weird, I go to compile, with no modification to the source and get fails, added a -i to the end and its ... outputting the expected files?!?! Something isn't adding up
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> ... and systemimage is compiling without the -i, am I being punked or something, this is weird
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oooh
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, I got an expected result, it failed, but iirc using -i should -NOT- yield a file if the previous attempt failed
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I think I am goig to need to go with a 7.1 based build over the 5.1 that Im trying
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, the code doesnt want to compile in vanilla form, that does not bode well for porting 🤔
<ubptgbot> MariartiPro was added by: MariartiPro
<ubptgbot> <MariartiPro> Good day. Please tell me how to install Ubuntu on Meizu M5s Android 6.0? 
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Tygerpro [Ok, the code doesnt want to compile in vanilla form, that does not bode well for …], I would be contacting you once I start my luck with my HTC 10 😉
<ubptgbot> RALPH KEELEY was added by: RALPH KEELEY
<ubptgbot> <RALPH KEELEY> RALPHH
<ubptgbot> <RALPH KEELEY> [Edit] waited also lengthy with this is occurring you should test this particular away  http://t.cn/AiWCmdJl
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @MariartiPro [Good day. Please tell me how to install Ubuntu on Meizu M5s Android 6.0? …], You can't. The current supported devices list is https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ … You can try to port it if that model meets the minimum requirements though … http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> trymriverman was added by: trymriverman
<ubptgbot> <trymriverman> Does anyone know if Nexus 6P is a supported device
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @trymriverman [Does anyone know if Nexus 6P is a supported device], Nope, it isn't, but someone is trying to port it and maybe you can help (?) … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/56
<ubptgbot> <MariartiPro> (Photo, 720x1174) https://irc.ubports.com/rGAah6eK.png
<ubptgbot> <MariartiPro> (Photo, 720x1232) https://irc.ubports.com/WC7m9dW8.png
<ubptgbot> <MariartiPro> (Photo, 718x1122) https://irc.ubports.com/0OItpSGm.png
<ubptgbot> <MariartiPro> Thank. Here are the technical specifications of Meizu M 5s.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome :) … Mediatek is usually a bad choice because the source tree isn't available btw
<ubptgbot> <MariartiPro> @advocatux [You're welcome :) … Mediatek is usually a bad choice because the source tree isn't …], So are the Meizu M5s specifications suitable for installing Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> They don't look good to me but it'll be better to wait for an answer from anyone with real porting experience :)
<ubptgbot> <MariartiPro> @advocatux [They don't look good to me but it'll be better to wait for an answer from anyone …], Thank you again) I hope there are people who have experience with such an installation of Ubuntu ..)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> Just wanted to say: awesome job! Can't wait to get my hands on a suported device...
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Javacookies [I would be contacting you once I start my luck with my HTC 10 😉], Lol, Im a bit rusty as I havent done anything porting related in awhile due to life stuff, Im just now getting back to a place where I actually have time to do anything, I thought Id give my tablet a go at porting.  I have one last thing I wanna try for port
<ubptgbot> ing my tablet before I give up on it
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> Huawei unveils harmony os in open-source, will it help to port Ubuntu on Huawei/honor device running this os?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Dunno, prob not homestly, but yojr welcome to go ahead and try
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> is it basically AOSP fork?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> ok, it's not even Linux kernel based, so it won't help us
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> It use Android drivers
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> And is not a PC distro
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> K thx
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> https://www.xda-developers.com/harmony-os-huawei-announce/
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> "Harmony OS will not allow for root access, which Huawei says is a security risk on Android and other Linux-based operating systems."
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> That does not affect UT
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it kinda does in hypotethical case we wanted to port UT to Huawei devices, but it seems they are not putting that OS to phones yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit [it kinda does in hypotethical case we wanted to port UT to Huawei devices, but i …], i guess not, since we don't need root in the existing android install
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> not root, but the fact that it is not Linux kernel based
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think that matters. it not having a linux kernel doesn't mean a linux kernel won't run on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but more likely, they won't allow unlocking bootloader
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which does matter
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> that means we can't rely on hybris and this
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure, but if bootloader could be unlocked and mainline drivers existed, they could be used
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i wouldn't worry about it anyway, because huawei is not a nice company
<ubptgbot> <Rishi Parmar> True that
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Kazord [Huawei unveils harmony os in open-source, will it help to port Ubuntu on Huawei/ …], especially support for HTML5 and Linux apps ( I presume x11) is very interesting, maybe it'll be easier to port some apps to UT :-)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stefano0101 [especially support for HTML5 and Linux apps ( I presume x11) is very interesting …], i highly doubt it will be helpful to us in any respect
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @dohbee [but i wouldn't worry about it anyway, because huawei is not a nice company], who told you that? US or UK government? How about Google and Apple and MIcrosoft, they are nice companies? There was a proposal from Huawei to completely get checked their software, source code, all of it is spite of ,, spying'' accusation and nobody
<ubptgbot>  cared about it. SO?
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @dohbee [i highly doubt it will be helpful to us in any respect], but UT can run HTML5 apps, so this should be easier to repack it-port it, or no?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stefano0101 [who told you that? US or UK government? How about Google and Apple and MIcrosoft …], stop being defensive of chinese corporations and stick on topic please.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @dohbee [stop being defensive of chinese corporations and stick on topic please.], ok
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> @Stefano0101 [especially support for HTML5 and Linux apps ( I presume x11) is very interesting …], Hum, maybe in term of porting app between both but even on that I have doubts
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stefano0101 [but UT can run HTML5 apps, so this should be easier to repack it-port it, or no?], chromeos, webos and firefox os were built entirely around html/js apps. but all those aren't ported to UT
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @dohbee [chromeos, webos and firefox os were built entirely around html/js apps. but all …], but it's still interesting to see something new out there, hope I'm not wrong and it won't turn to Android-ish with apps spying on users... but I suppose it's all about money.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Kazord [Hum, maybe in term of porting app between both but even on that I have doubts], it was just a thought.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stefano0101 [but it's still interesting to see something new out there, hope I'm not wrong an …], Maybe not, but it appears it will be locked down. In any case it doesn't exist yet, so debating about it is kinda useless.
<ubptgbot> OverCoder was added by: OverCoder
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> moo
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> baa
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome to the farm
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> ok
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> can I install this on any device
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> or is it only the 7 or whatever many listed devices
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Only the devices listed at devices.ubuntu-touch.io. To install on other devices, you'd need to create a port which requires a bit of knowledge on Android and C (or, alternatively, a will to learn)
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> smh I am not a C guy but
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> I dealt with C before
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> I'll try a bit later maybe
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well C, C++, it's just helpful to know how stuff gets stuck together
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And what it means when gcc yells at you
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> ok I know how stuff gets stuck together
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> also
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> how does Touch perform on older devices
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> point is I am interested into running this on my older devices to make any useful usage of them
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it shipped with Android 5.1 or 7.1 you're good
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If not you're not
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> ok i'm not then
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (some restrictions apply)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or well, if there is a lineageos 14 port for it, you should be ok, too, assuming it originally shipped with at least android 4.2, i think
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> there is not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We don't support or have all the code for the 4.4 ports
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> thing is it is pretty old, .5GB of RAM etc, but like, I just want it to stay connected to Wi-Fi so I can attach a storage to it and use it like a NAS
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> technically this wouldn't need more than .2 GB of RAM
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> but well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @OverCoder [thing is it is pretty old, .5GB of RAM etc, but like, I just want it to stay con …], buy a Raspberry Pi for $40 instead
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> gg android
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> @dohbee [buy a Raspberry Pi for $40 instead], I already have to buy storage first etc., but yea looks like I have to
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, a different computer might be a better option in that situation. You won't go very far with that little horsepower.
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> hmm
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> I wish I could instead install like
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Ubuntu Touch is built and designed a phone OS, not a traditional Linux distro
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> Arch linux there lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe you can install postmarketOS
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> There is arch for the pi
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> @dohbee [maybe you can install postmarketOS], checking that out
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's more like what you're looking for i guess
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> wait I just remember, I have an actual device that should do well
<ubptgbot> <OverCoder> hmm
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @UniversalSuperBox [Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 is slated for release on Wednesday, August 14, 2019. You can …], Woooot!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The Forum is up & running again 👍
<ubptgbot> Ethan Sligar was added by: Ethan Sligar
<ubptgbot> <Ethan Sligar> Would this be able to run on the samsung galaxy note 10.1 (2012)
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> Is it ok to ask here if anyone would like to sell me their nexus 7 tablet, or Bq m10 FHD? PM, located in Europe.
<ubptgbot> stanza was added by: stanza
<ubptgbot> <stanza> Ho guys. I own a BQ E4.5 with ubuntu version 15.04 installed
<ubptgbot> <stanza> Is it possible to upgrade it? I think that the phone was sold with ubuntu pre installed
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @stanza [Ho guys. I own a BQ E4.5 with ubuntu version 15.04 installed], Welcome. Yes, upgrade is possible. I think you should just need to use the installer.
<ubptgbot> <stanza> I installed it on my linux box. It tells me to reboot phone in bootloader mode. After doing that the installer seems to be stuck, it does not (maybe) recognize the device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @stanza [I installed it on my linux box. It tells me to reboot phone in bootloader mode. …], make sure you have `fastboot` and `adb` tools installed
<ubptgbot> <stanza> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0oxuRyE0.png
<ubptgbot> <stanza> I have them installer
<ubptgbot> <stanza> Installed. The installer is stuck this way, see the photo
<ubptgbot> <stanza> Unfortunately I do not know how to proceed further in the installation
<ubptgbot> <stanza> Should I file a bug? Or am I missing something?
<ubptgbot> <sheepYT> Does this work on the samsung galaxy note 10.1
<ubptgbot> <sheepYT> 2012
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <sheepYT> Ok
<ubptgbot> <sheepYT> NOOK HD+?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: Only the devices listed at devices.ubuntu-touch.io. To install on other devices, you'd need to create a port which requires a bit of knowledge on Android and C (or, alternatively, a will to learn)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: Only the devices listed at devices.ubuntu-touch.io. To install on other devices, you'd need to create a port which requires a bit of knowledge on Android and C (or, alternatively, a will to learn)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Second try
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @stanza [Should I file a bug? Or am I missing something?], please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for more installation help. it's a group we have specifically for help with installation issues
<ubptgbot> <stanza> @dohbee [please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for more installation help. it's a group we …], Thanks, I'll give it a try. I think I am experiencing big 845 of ubports-installer
<ubptgbot> <stanza> @dohbee [please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for more installation help. it's a group we …], [Edit] Thanks, I'll give it a try. I think I am experiencing bug 845 of ubports-installer
<ubot5> bug 847 in xsmbrowser (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #845 After installing xsmbrowser via Synaptic, no menu items in Gnome" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 is slated for release on Wednesday, August 14, 2019. You can …], I added comments on a few issues relevant to my device (Nexus 5). In the blog post I noticed the change log included a wireless display fix, but my phone detects the connected device and hangs on connecting. Is that still a known
<ubptgbot>  issue not fixed?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [I added comments on a few issues relevant to my device (Nexus 5). In the blog po …], are you connecting to a MS Wireless Dislay Adapter?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [are you connecting to a MS Wireless Dislay Adapter?], Miracast. Generic, I think. Not sure.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can only guarantee it works with a Microsoft Display Adapter
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And even then, not that well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Right, there may be other issues with other adapters. it's only ever really been tested well with the MS adapter
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, are you on stable or RC?
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [And even then, not that well], It used to be consistent with detecting the adaptor. Now I have to switch Wireless Display on and off a few times before it's detected. No problem connecting with Android though.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [also, are you on stable or RC?], I was on devel, but just now switched to rc for the QA feedback.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Tygerpro [Lol, Im a bit rusty as I havent done anything porting related in awhile due to l …], okay then after you give up, buy an HTC 10 and help with the port 😝 … trust me, it can be like a "flagship" of UT...well specs-wise and features 😁
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Lol, Ive got a note 4 port I should finish as well
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Javacookies haven't seen you in porting channel :)
<ubptgbot> CthulhuPrelate was added by: CthulhuPrelate
<ubptgbot> Mohammed_HL was added by: Mohammed_HL
#ubports 2019-08-10
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/BN3omK4z.webp
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> (Sticker, 441x512) https://irc.ubports.com/uEuAVHRR.webp
<ubptgbot> <Irving> hola
<ubptgbot> Luther Mair was added by: Luther Mair
<ubptgbot> <Luther Mair> LutherB
<ubptgbot> <Luther Mair> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YNBZhV?1194
<ubptgbot> <Luther Mair> (Photo, 1108x550) https://irc.ubports.com/AXVqOfBJ.png
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Why there is no option to block call and message in UT?
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Which messenger do you suggest for ubport, fluffy chat or umatrix
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @deedend [Which messenger do you suggest for ubport, fluffy chat or umatrix], Fluffychat is a very good app in heavy development. Umatrix was kinda of an experiment, so I'd suggest to go with FC ;)
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Ok, thanks
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Mikeee_128 [Why there is no option to block call and message in UT?], there is a third party proprietary method - I haven't tested this though - https://f-call-dev.blogspot.com/?m=1
<ubptgbot> DANIEL WARDLAW was added by: DANIEL WARDLAW
<ubptgbot> <DANIEL WARDLAW> JOEK
<ubptgbot> <DANIEL WARDLAW> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YKSdbK?1547
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mikeee_128 [Why there is no option to block call and message in UT?], Well nobody implemented it so far, thats why ^^
<ubptgbot> <CthulhuPrelate> @deedend [Which messenger do you suggest for ubport, fluffy chat or umatrix], Does it have Telegram??
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @CthulhuPrelate [Does it have Telegram??], yes, there's the TELEports client for Telegram
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @CthulhuPrelate [Does it have Telegram??], Yes
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Is there a good twitter client for UT ? I found some in the app store but none of them work well.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @fredldotme [yes, there's the TELEports client for Telegram], Be careful though. After the last update it crashed on my Nexus 5. Was unusable. Don't know if they fixed it. Im back on the obsolete Telegram client 'cox it works without glitches.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mark alexa [Be careful though. After the last update it crashed on my Nexus 5. Was unusable. …], That's not normal. I never had any issues like that
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> 🤔thats odd. I didn't have any problem with the upgrade (I also have a nexus 5)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Try erasing everything and reinstalling agaib
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mark alexa [Is there a good twitter client for UT ? I found some in the app store but none o …], IIRC "Tweet" was the best client but Rudi removed it. … You can try to build a click package using this repo that Anne17 cloned: https://gitlab.com/Anne17/tweet
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> In fact. Teleports is working better and better with each new update
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> I'm not switching back right now. This client works. The only setback I see is that it's no longer being worked on. I can't expect anything new.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @advocatux [IIRC "Tweet" was the best client but Rudi removed it. … You can try to build a cli …], Cheers !
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mark alexa [I'm not switching back right now. This client works. The only setback I see is t …], What about trying to understand the reason why this is happening only to you?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Instead of throwing the towel
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @NotKit [@Javacookies haven't seen you in porting channel :)], because I haven't really tried yet 😄
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @mark alexa [I'm not switching back right now. This client works. The only setback I see is t …], Did you close TELEports before upgrading?  That may have caused an issue.  One way around it is to clear everything using the tweak tool and then reinstall.  <= When/if you're ready to try again, of course.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Thank you for the tip and no, I dpwnloaded the update while the client was running in the background.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @mark alexa [Thank you for the tip and no, I dpwnloaded the update while the client was runni …], While the client was running?  You mean TELEports was still open (in the background) when you upgraded?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @imraniqbal [While the client was running?  You mean TELEports was still open (in the backgro …], Yep
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Didn't occurred to me that the clirnt wont walk it off if I upgrade it under its feet.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> That's what I meant about not closing TELEports before upgrading.  You'll be able to salvage it using the method I've outlined above.  And general advice is to close apps before upgrading them, to prevent any unnecessary conflicts/corruptions.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Roger that.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @mark alexa [Didn't occurred to me that the clirnt wont walk it off if I upgrade it under its …], Maybe some apps aren't affected as much.  I've noticed apps that store data in databases really need to be closed first, to prevent issues.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> But even more ideal is if the apps could close themselves before the upgrade process, but I'm not sure how easy that is to implement...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @imraniqbal [But even more ideal is if the apps could close themselves before the upgrade pro …], Yeah this is the right solution
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> It was discussed months ago with krille in the fluffy channel on matrix because the same behavior happens when updating FC
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Yep, I came across that as well.
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/7jMVR7v9.webp
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> Anyone who knows how I can access a web UI on my UT device over bluetooth?
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> don't want to have to fiddle with wifi networks all the time (nor disconnect my phone from the "actual" wifi network to access the UI)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so bluetooth tethering?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> if so that's not supported currently
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> might be worth a feature request?
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Hi all. I wanted to ask about treble project. Is it anyhow possible to make Ubuntu touch gsi 🤔?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the main reason iirc why there is no ut gsi for android devices is due to android drivers
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> there will be a gsi for non-android linux phones iirc
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> I don't get what iirc mean
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> [Edit] I don't know what iirc mean
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 'if i recall correctly'
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Oh
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Fuseteam [the main reason iirc why there is no ut gsi for android devices is due to androi …], Google Project Treble is about gsi for android devices.
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Fuseteam ['if i recall correctly'], But technically saying, gsi would be possible with few vendor mods, right ?
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @John (Marlin) [Google Project Treble is about gsi for android devices.], I know but I bought myself new phone, I fought some1 will make ut od sailfish there but so far no luck. I am 2 stupid to port it myself
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @John (Marlin) [Google Project Treble is about gsi for android devices.], not exactly i think
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Hangman228 [I know but I bought myself new phone, I fought some1 will make ut od sailfish th …], New phone is bad news for UT. So far not working on devices shipping with Oreo and up.
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @John (Marlin) [New phone is bad news for UT. So far not working on devices shipping with Oreo a …], So I guess, no ut 4 me :/. Thx 4 help anyway
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Hangman228 [So I guess, no ut 4 me :/. Thx 4 help anyway], not yet anyway
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @imraniqbal [Did you close TELEports before upgrading?  That may have caused an issue.  One w …], Not even clickable can shut down teleports all the time. When I forget to unlock my phone and bring teleports in the forground it often leaves a hanging teleports process
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Pixel 1 and 2 didn't have ut. I fought if I save 500$ for dev , some1 will port it. But so far, I got scammed
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> [Edit] Pixel 1 and 2 didn't have ut. I own pixel 3xl now. I fought if I save 500$ for dev , some1 will port it. But so far, I got scammed
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Hangman228 [I know but I bought myself new phone, I fought some1 will make ut od sailfish th …], you can learn to port as there is work being done to get android 8 and up supported we just need more brains hehehehee
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Flohack [Not even clickable can shut down teleports all the time. When I forget to unlock …], The recent versions of `clickable` do a better job at this now.
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Fuseteam [you can learn to port as there is work being done to get android 8 and up suppor …], I was trying to port ut for note 8. All I did was hard bricking my device. Now it just lay at shelf
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Fuseteam [you can learn to port as there is work being done to get android 8 and up suppor …], [Edit] I was trying to port ut for note 8. All I did was hard bricking my device. Now it just lay at desk
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> So I won't do it again
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and well there's at least one porter that had zero knowledge that got reasonably far
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Hangman228 [I was trying to port ut for note 8. All I did was hard bricking my device. Now i …], aaand i kinda doubt it's unrecoverable
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Hangman228 [I was trying to port ut for note 8. All I did was hard bricking my device. Now i …], Nice thing about Pixel is that if you have fastboot, you can bring it back to life.
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Fuseteam [aaand i kinda doubt it's unrecoverable], Need new motherboatd I think. Odin mode is dead. No recovery and no room. Phone just vibrates after 5 sec while holding powr button
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @John (Marlin) [Nice thing about Pixel is that if you have fastboot, you can bring it back to li …], I guess but i am 2 scared after note 8.
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Fuseteam [aaand i kinda doubt it's unrecoverable], [Edit] Need new motherboatd I think. Odin mode is dead. No recovery and no rom. Phone just vibrates after 5 sec while holding power button and die
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Hangman228 [I guess but i am 2 scared after note 8.], I am using Pixel XL with BootleggersROM, no GAPPS, and microG.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> have you tried asking about it in the porting group btw?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Hangman228 [Need new motherboatd I think. Odin mode is dead. No recovery and no rom. Phone j …], have you tried asking about it in the porting group btw?
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Here! Yes. I think that admin guided me what to do and what to watch on yr
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> [Edit] Here? Yes. I think that admin guided me what to do and what to watch on yr
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> But when i tried it, well. You see
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> no this is not the porting group
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @John (Marlin) [I am using Pixel XL with BootleggersROM, no GAPPS, and microG.], I prefere du
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Give me sec
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the porting group is @halium
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Hangman228 [Need new motherboatd I think. Odin mode is dead. No recovery and no rom. Phone j …], You can probably pick up a used motherboard for less than $100.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and i meant about recovering the note8
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Fuseteam [the porting group is @halium], Isn't halium and ut, 2 different things 🤔?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Fuseteam [have you tried asking about it in the porting group btw?], and i meant about recovering the note8
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Fuseteam [and i meant about recovering the note8], Nah
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> I just bought new phone
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Hangman228 [Isn't halium and ut, 2 different things 🤔?], UT is based on halium. Have to get halium working to bring up UT.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and there not that different ut porting efforts is done via halium
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Hangman228 [Nah], i'm sure they can help you recover it, that way you'll have a device you can experiment with rather than experimenting on your daily driver
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @John (Marlin) [UT is based on halium. Have to get halium working to bring up UT.], From what I remember, I received "live porting" video on yt. Some1 was porting ut to Nexus 4 ( or 5 ) . I started doing same thing. 3 h later after flashing rom,dead
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Fuseteam [i'm sure they can help you recover it, that way you'll have a device you can exp …], I don't think it's possible to fix it but ill try.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> never tried is never succesfull
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Hangman228 [From what I remember, I received "live porting" video on yt. Some1 was porting u …], Of course there's a difference between porting and installing. UT is already ported to Nexus 5, which is what I have UT installed on. So if the video had you install UT for Nexus 5, of course it would brick the Note.
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @John (Marlin) [Of course there's a difference between porting and installing. UT is already por …], I was following guide with note 8 source
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Okay
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> I'm not sure how long it will be before UT is updated to support newer phones with Oreo and up.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the more brains to debug the sooner i guess :p
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Hangman228 [I was following guide with note 8 source], Official porting guide is here: … https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @John (Marlin) [Official porting guide is here: … https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/], Nah. I am not touching that again. All I wanted, was to ask if it's possible to port it as gsi but thx :p
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Hangman228 [Nah. I am not touching that again. All I wanted, was to ask if it's possible to …], Yeah, too bad you got Pixel 3 XL. People are working on ports for Pixel XL and 2 XL.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Flohack [Not even clickable can shut down teleports all the time. When I forget to unlock …], Hmm, `$ pkill -f "teleports"` works pretty solid at my end (which is what `clickable` does), even when TELEports is inactive and the screen is locked.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Hangman228 [Nah. I am not touching that again. All I wanted, was to ask if it's possible to …], eeeh? i was hoping you'd recover and halium up the note 8 :p
<ubptgbot> <D C> (Photo, 600x996) https://irc.ubports.com/qCv0YLVl.png
<ubptgbot> arpio1 was added by: arpio1
<ubptgbot> <D C> (Photo, 600x997) https://irc.ubports.com/0oA4WIsi.png
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Guys, what's wrong with this group? That's like 6th case on my memory when spam bot attacked ubports
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> I think that one of the problems is that the group is open and the link to join the gruop is on the web page, so it can be indexed through internet
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> Nothing estrange at all
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> [Edit] Nothing strange at all
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> But I've been in couple other groups that was open, and there was no such problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @noisebro [But I've been in couple other groups that was open, and there was no such proble …], they must not be interesting groups then
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @noisebro [Guys, what's wrong with this group? That's like 6th case on my memory when spam …], That wasn't a bot, that was a user and they've been banned :)
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> @advocatux [That wasn't a bot, that was a user and they've been banned :)], Are you sure? There was a trick that allowed to use user api (not bot api), so a bot could look like a user
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @noisebro [Are you sure? There was a trick that allowed to use user api (not bot api), so a …], don't worry about it
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> @dohbee [don't worry about it], As you say Deckard :3
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Hangman228 [I was trying to port ut for note 8. All I did was hard bricking my device. Now i …], How far did you get?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Fuseteam [and well there's at least one porter that had zero knowledge that got reasonably …], That was me actually lol
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Hangman228 [I just bought new phone], I happen to have repair firmware for a note 8, is yours a snapdragon or exynos variant cause that makes a difference
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Tygerpro [I happen to have repair firmware for a note 8, is yours a snapdragon or exynos v …], Snap doesnt have open bootloader = cant do shit
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Tygerpro [How far did you get?], I aint dev. I am just a dumdum who want something and have money. End up bricking phone😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Tygerpro [I happen to have repair firmware for a note 8, is yours a snapdragon or exynos v …], [Edit] Snap doesnt have open bootloader = cant do anything
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Hangman228 [I aint dev. I am just a dumdum who want something and have money. End up brickin …], I wouldnt call myself smart, but when i started my galaxy note 4 port, I knew absolutely nothing about porting, I managed to get a GUI on UT with it, had a few bricks along the way as well, I currently daily a note 8 but its snapdragon so Im
<ubptgbot>  not trying to do much with it for now, I can always try to help you along
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I have repair firmware for a note 8 as well, I can always link you to it and see if you can get your note 8 working again
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Tygerpro [I wouldnt call myself smart, but when i started my galaxy note 4 port, I knew ab …], Like I wrote before. My note 8 is lying in at the desk.... or else. After I bought pixel 3 xl, I gave up on porting stuff. 2 scared of breaking
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Well that is a possibility when your learning, but I bet it can be brought back
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> After changing/fixing motherboard, yes. But ... Just no
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Thats all I'll say 😂
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I mean without going the whole new motherboard route, there are different modes for a note 8 to boot into
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Odin = no respond
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> No recovery
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> No system
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Phone just vibrate after 5 sec of holding power
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> And ... no reaction
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Odin only works in download mode which requires a button combo not just the power button
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Exynos doesnt support fastboot
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Tygerpro [Odin only works in download mode which requires a button combo not just the powe …], I know
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> I am not that retarded 😂
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Lol, wasnt implying, at least wasnt trying to
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Out of curiosity do you still have the work that you did for your note 8?
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> I had it on ubuntu while dual booting. I guess I still have it on external harddrive ( booting drive ) . I can boot into it later and check
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Theres also a EDL mode that arm devices have, Im not sure how to get a note 8 into that mode, but I do recall reading about it
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Hangman228 [I had it on ubuntu while dual booting. I guess I still have it on external hardd …], Ok, I would like to take a look at your fstab file and see if I can figure out what happened
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Hangman228 [Odin = no respond], Does your note 8 boot into download mode?
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Odin = odin mode = download mode
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I understand, but when you say odin doesnt respond, its not very clear, does the software not see the note 8 or does the note 8 not enter download mode
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Maybe again
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Download mode doesnt start at all. No led or anyrhing
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> No recovery = same as download
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> and no rom
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, there is a method that can be employed to fix it, but it requires some knowledge to use
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Holding power make phone vibrate after 5 sec for 0,5 0 1 sec
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> [Edit] Holding power make phone vibrate after 5 sec for 0,5 - 1 sec
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Tygerpro [Ok, there is a method that can be employed to fix it, but it requires some knowl …], Like I said before, I just dont care ;)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, was just curious, Id be happy to pick up where you left off, but I dont have a exynos note 8 sadly, just a snapdragon
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Let it die in peace 😂
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Lol
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Tygerpro [Ok, was just curious, Id be happy to pick up where you left off, but I dont have …], I dont think that will help. I just spend around 30 min copying what I saw on video with Ivan's source
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Well I can pickup where you left by using your manifest, and any other parts that Id find useful
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> I'll try to boot on that harddrive ( if I still have ubuntu there ) and send what I find. Its 9pm and I am just lazy 😂, sory
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> And quick question
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Will you need Ivan;s source for that?
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> [Edit] Will you need Ivan's source for that?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Not really, just the manifest and I can go from there
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> And any files you changed with your port if you want me to try and see what happened with tours
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> [Edit] And any files you changed with your port if you want me to try and see what happened with yours
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> I'll check it tomorow
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, no worries
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Liveeee https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucx3HjGjhYw
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we do have assisted GPS still (at least, on qcom devices)
<ubptgbot> <imparker> Hey everyone, how's it going?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I think google is trying to break up our streaming party ;)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere [I think google is trying to break up our streaming party ;)], Shadow banned
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> woot :)  unity8
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> what will muliple apps open look like when you scroll through the?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> [Edit] what will muliple apps open look like when you scroll through them?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> search for app by name is *awesome*  :) i look forward to that one big time.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere [what will muliple apps open look like when you scroll through them?], same as now
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ah, ok. so just missing the 'home scope' but otherwise will scroll through as now. thanks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the app spread (long swipe from right) and switching between last 2 apps (short swipe from right), are roughly unchanged
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> we see all of you fine
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> we never lost you
<ubptgbot> <chzbacon> no audio
<ubptgbot> <chzbacon> there ya go
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Florian audio gone. HA Muted!
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> Nooooo not stickers. Where can I vote?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Taekky [Nooooo not stickers. Where can I vote?], Go back a bit in history here
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> @Flohack [Go back a bit in history here], thank you. still a newbie..
<ubptgbot> Gibi92 was added by: Gibi92
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we haven't even moved to 5.12 yet, so i wouldn't worry about 6, when we don't even know when it will actually be released
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @Fuseteam [if so that's not supported currently], That's a bummer, will look into opening a feature request :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> woot. Pinephone
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> oh lord
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @FinlayDaG33k [oh lord], what did we do :P
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> make yet another cheap phone XD
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> I mean, it's not too bad but the RAM and eMMC are fairly low...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 'cheap' puts more phones in more hands.  simple as that IMHO
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> a cheap android/ios exit
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> Yes they do... but there already exist plenty of them... so outside of the Pine64 branding, I don't see what would make this one better...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FinlayDaG33k [Yes they do... but there already exist plenty of them... so outside of the Pine6 …], it's not android
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It isn't a cheap Android phone that has a bootloader lock you cant remove
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but really if you don't like it then don't buy one. no need to rant about it :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Also, see it as a proof of concept for early developers. If this succeeds, there is no limit in improving the hardware specs
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @Flohack [Also, see it as a proof of concept for early developers. If this succeeds, there …], This, i do agree on.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You cannot do a moonshot if you aren´t Google 😆
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack [Also, see it as a proof of concept for early developers. If this succeeds, there …], this ^
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @UniversalSuperBox [It isn't a cheap Android phone that has a bootloader lock you cant remove], Of all the cheap droids I owned, I can only think of one that can't unlock the bootloader...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> we can buy a UT device and quickly get rolling.  What happens if your N4 dies?  buy an N5? Where? this...
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @wayneoutthere [we can buy a UT device and quickly get rolling.  What happens if your N4 dies? …], Yes, that's true... … pardon my rant, I tend to think too much about the "consumer" spectrum rather than the 'developer" spectrum.
<ubptgbot> <chzbacon> thanks guys!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 👍🏼
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> https://appear.in/ubports-chat
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> thanks much
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> https://whereby.com/ubports-chat
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> first
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> :P
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Can someone send me a telegram video note message? for testing in teleports?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @FinlayDaG33k [Yes, that's true... … pardon my rant, I tend to think too much about the "consumer …], i suppose we need a flagship for the consumer spectrum which is probably further down the line
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @Fuseteam [i suppose we need a flagship for the consumer spectrum which is probably further …], Yea... probably
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> man i love this community to think i manage to get to a point i can actually keep up with the devs to a degree _still got a long way to go tho
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] man i love this community to think i manage to get to a point i can actually keep up with the devs to a degree still got a long way to go tho
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> though I think currently what makes UT "unviable" for the mainstream is the lack of 3rd party support... … mean, if Facebook, Snapchat, WhatsApp, Instagram etc. would bring their apps to UT it would be a lot easier to get people to UT...
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> it's the main reason why I swapped back to Android anyways... a lot of the apps I "needed" (read: others force me to use) don't really run on UT
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> there is supports those companies just haven't made app for ut
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] there is 3rd party app support those companies just haven't made app for ut
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the reason they cite would be 'not enough users'
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @Fuseteam [the reason they cite would be 'not enough users'], Which turns it all into a chicken or egg scenario :\
<ubptgbot> R C was added by: R C
<ubptgbot> Lwennas was added by: Lwennas
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @FinlayDaG33k [though I think currently what makes UT "unviable" for the mainstream is the lack …], I find the Sailbook and Pesbuk webapps for Facebook on UT are better than what I had for Facebook on Andriod - and the UT webapps won't do things like turn on microphone without your explicit permission
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @FinlayDaG33k [though I think currently what makes UT "unviable" for the mainstream is the lack …], [Edit] I find the Sailbook and Pesbuk webapps for Facebook on UT are better than what I had for Facebook on Android - and the UT webapps won't do things like turn on microphone without your explicit permission
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> True, but that's still only Facebook :\ … And oddly enough, people that I know are fine with not having a Facebook app as long as they can have WhatsApp...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Another cool thing is our youtube app keeps on playing in the background (with the right setting) which is not the for the official android apps... ;-)
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> [Edit] Another cool thing is our youtube app keeps on playing in the background (with the right setting) which is not the case for the official android apps... ;-)
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> [Edit] Another cool thing is our youtube app keeps on playing in the background (with the right setting) which is not the case for the official android app... ;-)
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Thx for the nice Q&A btw.
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Willson> Does anyone know why my phone loses connection every time I make a call?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @hummlbach [Another cool thing is our youtube app keeps on playing in the background (with t …], I know for a fact it is possible on Android (how I often listen to music) but its either a premium feature of the official app or a alternative app feature
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Yes i was explicitly referring to the official app. And I should have said without having premium...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @Nathan Willson [Does anyone know why my phone loses connection every time I make a call?], You mean mobile data connection?
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Willson> Nope all of the signal dies.
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Willson> @hummlbach [You mean mobile data connection?], Nope all of the signal dies.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> so you actually can't make calls?
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Willson> @hummlbach [so you actually can't make calls?], I cannot.
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Willson> I can text and surf web.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Maybe you want to share which device and ota you're using and some logs...
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Willson> Nexus 5 OTA-9
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Willson> I don't know on the side of logs.
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Willson> @hummlbach [Maybe you want to share which device and ota you're using and some logs...], Nexus 5 OTA-9. I don't know on the side of logs.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> If its an issue with your installation switching the channel to rc should probably fix it. Have you had android on it before and haven't had that issue? Maybe you should join the welcome and install group.
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Willson> How do I get to the welcome and install group?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Nathan Willson [How do I get to the welcome and install group?], https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Nathan Willson [Nope all of the signal dies.], What carrier?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @hummlbach [Yes i was explicitly referring to the official app. And I should have said witho …], yeah, that was a strange thing to put under the premimum.
#ubports 2019-08-11
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Nathan Willson [Nexus 5 OTA-9. I don't know on the side of logs.], My note 8 was having an issue where calls and texts didnt work but data still did, I ended up getting a new SIM Card
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @FinlayDaG33k [it's the main reason why I swapped back to Android anyways... a lot of the apps …], meh, use the browser
<ubptgbot> virginia bray was added by: virginia bray
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @FinlayDaG33k [Which turns it all into a chicken or egg scenario :\], exactly, but imo the users can be the driving force to resolve it :3
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> is this what i think it is: https://git.merproject.org/mer-core/ofono/commit/fa8002200c5a5e3fab5f0d6214eb2fe87cdd5649
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> looks like an addition to ofono to block calls to me
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> and they have "sms-filter" in the same repo
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> from the title i'd rcecon the same
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @FinlayDaG33k [True, but that's still only Facebook :\ … And oddly enough, people that I know are …], guess how kaios convinced whatsapp to support them :3
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> that would be amazing if it was just a simple ofono pluigin addition - then just write the ui
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> indeed
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] from the title i'd recon the same
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that seems to be a sailfish fork hmmm
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yeah, I don't see anything sailfish specific in it so far
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> interesting
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ah, maybe a little bit
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh, then I was having fun with this lately: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/325/touch-dbus-extensions/9
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> run the bottom comment in terminal
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ```gdbus call --session --dest org.freedesktop.Notifications --object-path /org/freedesktop/Notifications --method org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify "notify-send" 0 "" "hi mom3" "blah blah blah" "[]" '{}' 5000```
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Wow, I played Ultima on Gearboy Color, it's really a good emulator!!
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Of course, it was a monochrome game, I want to try al colour one
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> harvest moon is a fun one xD
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I havent played a gameboy game since the original pokemon
<ubptgbot> zerojuan was added by: zerojuan
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @Fuseteam [harvest moon is a fun one xD], Oh wow, harvest moon... I remember I bought it for my game boy color
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @mateosalta what do I need to do to get the play app working? It tells me the flash player is missing...
<ubptgbot> ogslimtony was added by: ogslimtony
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @deedend [Oh wow, harvest moon... I remember I bought it for my game boy color], that's the one :3
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hello, I noticed a problem with the Meizu pro 5, my charger once plug is not detect but when the phone is out I see he takes the charge, would you why
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/OOnW0mdX.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> not connected
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> idem connected
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> is there a way to calibrate the battery
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I just changed it 1 month ago
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> was there a way to enable Unity8 desktop shell mode without being able to launch Tweaks app?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hello, I also would need a video note feom someone for testing (from official client)
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Is there a way to deactivate the swipe gesture for the single chat in Teleport? It conflict with the system wide swipe from the edge
<ubptgbot> <deedend> It's super annoying
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @NotKit [was there a way to enable Unity8 desktop shell mode without being able to launch …], gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode Windowed
<ubptgbot> <deedend> (Photo, 1080x507) https://irc.ubports.com/ezyFzrYQ.png
<ubptgbot> <deedend> (Photo, 1080x513) https://irc.ubports.com/3X2S15Y5.png
<ubptgbot> <deedend> I refer to these gestures
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack [Hello, I also would need a video note feom someone for testing (from official cl …], Now ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @deedend [I refer to these gestures], I  know, and no, there is no way to disable it. Just practice harder ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo [<reply to unk>], Thx
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Is it possible to fix multiple message deletion in UT ? I just found out it doesn't work. You gotta delete msg one by one.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mark alexa [Is it possible to fix multiple message deletion in UT ? I just found out it does …], ```---------[UNHANDLED]------------- … "updateDeleteMessages" … --------------------------------- … ---------[UNHANDLED]------------- … "updateDeleteMessages" … --------------------------------- … ---------[UNHANDLED]------------- … "updateDe
<ubptgbot> leteMessages" … --------------------------------- … ---------[UNHANDLED]------------- … "updateDeleteMessages" … --------------------------------- … ---------[UNHANDLED]------------- … "updateDeleteMessages" … --------------------------------- … ```- its not implemented now, please file a bug ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Just saw it what you did and like wtf 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I was in the debug log
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mark alexa [Is it possible to fix multiple message deletion in UT ? I just found out it does …], Ah do you mean you want to select multiple messages?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Thats another thingie we are missing
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @Flohack [I  know, and no, there is no way to disable it. Just practice harder ^^], I opened an issue on gitlab, maybe the developers add this option
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @deedend [I opened an issue on gitlab, maybe the developers add this option], I am the main developer ^^ But please describe what you mean. If it is multi message selection for delete or forward?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Both!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> :)
<ubptgbot> <deedend> (Photo, 1080x661) https://irc.ubports.com/HouskyrK.png
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Mm mm there's something wrong with these messages
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @deedend [Mm mm there's something wrong with these messages], Its video note, will come in next release
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> thats why we are testing it now ^^
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @Flohack [I am the main developer ^^ But please describe what you mean. If it is multi mes …], I described inthe issue. I mean those bloody side swipe in the app conflicts with the side swipe of Ubports, if I want to close/change the active app I activate that menu istead
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Good job anyway, a part from this issue it's a great app!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @deedend [I described inthe issue. I mean those bloody side swipe in the app conflicts wit …], do you have a case on your phone? it's definitely harder to get edge swipes with a case on. you're getting the in-app swipes instead because you aren't starting the swipe from the edge. no amount of changes in apps is going to solve that
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @dohbee [do you have a case on your phone? it's definitely harder to get edge swipes with …], No, no case. I noticed with the case it's really hard to use the edge swipe of ubports
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I can get the right swipe in 80% of cases :)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @hummlbach [@mateosalta what do I need to do to get the play app working? It tells me the fl …], oh, yeah. I think mp4 playback was broken last update. also that app was with oxide - so I just need to remake it
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> @mateosalta [oh, yeah. I think mp4 playback was broken last update. also that app was with ox …], i can't play mp4 fileson fp2, on opo it works
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yep
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I'll update it to qtwebengine, then you can install flash as needed
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> but in the mediaplayer and in teleports it's also not working on fp2
<ubptgbot> <deedend> This is an issue within the Teleport app. I guess also changing the sensitive area more to the middle (let's say 50% of the total width of the screen) could help a lot
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> because they use the same priportary codec I thin
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> and I think it may have been removed? because I think canonical had to licence it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Canonical-clarifies-its-H-264-licence-993182.html
<ubptgbot> <Wahyudi> Alo pls help i install anbox but can update package from repository ? Cant locate package anbox-ubuntu-touch
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Sconio [Hello, I noticed a problem with the Meizu pro 5, my charger once plug is not det …], You have used not original battery, that's probably. You can try to install Android to "calibrate" battery. Try Resurection Remix  Android Rom. Calibration is not currently possible on UT. Backup your files before installing Android.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stefano0101 [You have used not original battery, that's probably. You can try to install Andr …], No, calibration is done via charge/discharge cycles. Please don't suggest flashing Android ROMs as solutions to problems
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, it's good when the need is to test a piece of software
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or hardware
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Same symptom in both, probably hardware
<ubptgbot> Sultan Roulet was added by: Sultan Roulet
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> hello guys
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> is offtopoc allowed herE?
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> [Edit] is offtopoc allowed here?
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Hi N0153, there is a special group for off-topic posts: https://t.me/UBportsOF
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @dohbee [No, calibration is done via charge/discharge cycles. Please don't suggest flashi …], There was discussion on Ubports forum regarding battery life on Nexus 5 and if I remember correctly, it was mentioned that UT has no tools to calibrate battery. Flashing Android is not a permanent solution, just a temporary one to see if batt
<ubptgbot> ery can be charged or if the battery is faulty/ non- compatible. This is only a helping tip for someone with such an issue. Have you got a better solution???
<ubptgbot> <R K> Hello ,  … Can I install Ubuntu touch on Asus max 2
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stefano0101 [There was discussion on Ubports forum regarding battery life on Nexus 5 and if I …], Meizu pro 5 is not nexus 5, and having to lose all your data to test a theory is not a good solution by any means.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @R K [Hello ,  … Can I install Ubuntu touch on Asus max 2], No
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @dohbee [Meizu pro 5 is not nexus 5, and having to lose all your data to test a theory is …], Not true. By installing TWRP recovery, making full backup of UT, copying to PC, inststalling Android, test the battery/ charging, then restore the UT backup back and flashing UT recovery afterwards. No loss of data. Anyway, for that unlucky o
<ubptgbot> ne user of Pro 5 with battery issue might be worthy to do it as well as check if by replacing the battery and taking the phone appart he did not damage a connector or a usb port...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stefano0101 [There was discussion on Ubports forum regarding battery life on Nexus 5 and if I …], https://www.androidpit.com/how-to-calibrate-the-battery-on-your-android Sconio should do this. There's no need for android nor rooted apps
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @dohbee [Meizu pro 5 is not nexus 5, and having to lose all your data to test a theory is …], [Edit] Not true. By installing TWRP recovery, making full backup of UT, copying to PC, inststalling Android, test the battery/ charging, then copying Backup back to phone restoring the UT backup back and flashing UT recovery afterwards. No lo
<ubptgbot> ss of data. Anyway, for that unlucky one user of Pro 5 with battery issue might be worthy to do it as well as check if by replacing the battery and taking the phone appart he did not damage a connector or a usb port...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> All the rooted app does anyway is delete batterystats.bin file i think, in combination with the full discharging method, so it's not even applicable in the context of UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stefano0101 [Not true. By installing TWRP recovery, making full backup of UT, copying to PC, …], There is no TWRP for pro5, and no lineageos, and probably no build of the other rom you mentioned either. Meizu/BQ devices are not like the nexus, opo, etc...
<ubptgbot> <CthulhuPrelate> Hey guys, is there any page where I can find if my device is compatible with UT
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <CthulhuPrelate> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee [There is no TWRP for pro5, and no lineageos, and probably no build of the other …], there is twrp on the pro5
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> http://xep.8800.org/pro5/
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> and a twrm multirom it seems
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> [Edit] and a twrp multirom it seems
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @dohbee [There is no TWRP for pro5, and no lineageos, and probably no build of the other …], There are 2 versions of TWRP for Pro 5. There is CrDroid and Resurection Remix 7.1 , but that's no point, the point is here is to help other UT user.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> TWRP Pro 5  http://xep.8800.org/pro5/nougat/
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @mateosalta [there is twrp on the pro5], You beat me there :-)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the one has full image backup, even some key partitions
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> i did have trouble connecting with adb on one of them though, dont remember which
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @mateosalta [i did have trouble connecting with adb on one of them though, dont remember whic …], 3.0.2
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [and a twrp multirom it seems], ok. there is no official TWRP.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stefano0101 [There are 2 versions of TWRP for Pro 5. There is CrDroid and Resurection Remix 7 …], the best way to help is to suggest the simplest solutions first, not the most complex
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the simplest solution to discharge fully before charging
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] the simplest solution is to discharge fully before charging
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [the simplest solution is to discharge fully before charging], yes, as in the link i posted
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> indeed :3
<Fuseteam> ohw cool
<Fuseteam> just redicovered how to join an irc chat via fc; don't mind me
<Fuseteam> *rediscovered
<ubptgbot> ahgdq was added by: ahgdq
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> Hello everyone. I'm trying to set up a libertine container on a xenial rootfs, but the process fails with `pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused`.
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> Here's the full output from the terminal: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/w~BXWPDufX4gnvshLFWzag
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ahgdq [Hello everyone. I'm trying to set up a libertine container on a xenial rootfs, b …], you need to use the `chroot` type of container instead of lxc. i'm not sure why it's trying to create lxc by default there
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> I think the lxc one failed only because the container didn't have a root password set and/or doesn't have a normal user set up.
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> But since it deletes the container immediately I don't even get the chance to fix it. 😂
<Fuseteam> libertine does not use lxc iirc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lxc one was never fully completed/tested
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [libertine does not use lxc iirc], it can, but it shouldn't be
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> So chroot should be the default?
<Fuseteam> ohw it can......it shouldn't because its was never fully tested?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ahgdq [So chroot should be the default?], yes. i'm not sure why it selected lxc for you
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> Alright then, I'll try chroot and see how well it works.
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> Thanks for the help, I'll report back in a bit. 👍
<ubptgbot> <R K> Can you please the iso link of Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @R K [Can you please the iso link of Ubuntu touch], There's not ISO
<ubptgbot> Jose Byrne was added by: Jose Byrne
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [https://www.androidpit.com/how-to-calibrate-the-battery-on-your-android Sconio s …], Corrected link: … https://www.androidpit.com/how-to-calibrate-the-battery-on-your-android-device
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/9F178ip7.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [Corrected link: … https://www.androidpit.com/how-to-calibrate-the-battery-on-your …], that's the same link
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [that's the same link], No. Your first link deletes "-device" and leads to a 404 not found error.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stefano0101 [There was discussion on Ubports forum regarding battery life on Nexus 5 and if I …], [Edit] https://www.androidpit.com/how-to-calibrate-the-battery-on-your-android-device Sconio should do this. There's no need for android nor rooted apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [No. Your first link deletes "-device" and leads to a 404 not found error.], you could have just said that instead. i fixed it. chrome or telegram on my phone must have screwed it up when i pasted it
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [you could have just said that instead. i fixed it. chrome or telegram on my phon …], Things like that happen
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/q05VKyox.png
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> :/
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Looks like a permissions issue
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> Yeah, scrolling back up I can see more "permission denied" errors.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Its either apparmor or selinux, Id start there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably neither
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Stefano0101 [You have used not original battery, that's probably. You can try to install Andr …], Yes !! Successfull calibration un crDroid
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/b0AK67nP.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Perfect, i re flash ut
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Thank you for all
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/aH0JkZLA.png
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Sconio [Yes !! Successfull calibration un crDroid], 👍 Not sure if calibration, but charging certainly. Don't forget to flash UT recovery aftewards in order to receive and install future OTA...
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Are there any other phones that UT works well on apart from the promoted 3 or the 3 phones are the only ones UT works reliably ? Any newer phones perhaps ?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mark alexa [Are there any other phones that UT works well on apart from the promoted 3 or th …], No, but the op3 port is coming along well.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mark alexa [Are there any other phones that UT works well on apart from the promoted 3 or th …], UT works excellently on the Meizu Pro 5 - which features USB-C fast charging, the best camera of any supported device, fingerprint unlock (if you run a simple script), Micro-SD card support of up to 128gB (just format it to FAT32 first), f
<ubptgbot> ront facing physical button support, and it's gps worls well with uNav in my experience (way better than what I would get with my OnePlus One).  It's one downside is that it is limited to HSPA (enhanced 3G) in the USA - but so far in my experience this is not really any slower than what I would get via 4G on my OnePlus One.
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> @TotalSonic [UT works excellently on the Meizu Pro 5 - which features USB-C fast charging, th …], 👍👍
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @TotalSonic [UT works excellently on the Meizu Pro 5 - which features USB-C fast charging, th …], I'm gonna check it out ! Cheers !
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> there is one on ebay right now for reasonable cash with UT pre-installed  - I do not know the seller though -  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Meizu-pro-5-Ubuntu-Edition-64G-4G-good-condition/143351692318
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @TotalSonic [there is one on ebay right now for reasonable cash with UT pre-installed  - I do …], I wanna go for new one. Not a big fan of second hand gadgets.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> I don't mind rooting it myself. I've done it on my Nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> I managed to find brand new Nexus on eBay.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mark alexa [I wanna go for new one. Not a big fan of second hand gadgets.], they are a discontinued model.  You might find a few that are NOS ("new old stock") - I believe the seller from China that has a few for $215 US + shipping is offering that.  The instructions on how to install UT onto Meizu Pro 5 that have Android on them is a
<ubptgbot> t - https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2755/meizu-pro-5-flyme-os-to-ubuntu-touch-modem-update-fingerprint-function
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @TotalSonic [they are a discontinued model.  You might find a few that are NOS ("new old stoc …], Thank you so much mate. Really appreciate all the info !
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> May Ubuntu be with you.....  (lol)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> A couple of people on this forum have received Pro 5's in good condition from this seller - https://www.ebay.com/itm/90-new-Meizu-PRO-5-64GB-support-Ubuntu-4GB-RAM-Unlocked-DualSIM-NFC-FastCharge/273911840744
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ffqzqELT.webp
<ubptgbot> <ahgdq> I've used the OP3 port, it's relatively unimpressive.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> If UT wants to make it into mobile market at some point, decision makers will need to start support newer phones and flagships. I understand that's easier said than done. I work for a software startup so I know that requires tremendous amount of resources and manpower which UBports may not have atm.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> buy a pinephone then?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mark alexa [If UT wants to make it into mobile market at some point, decision makers will ne …], Mark - in the works with a great deal of focus from the UBports team is support for the upcoming Pine64 PinePhone (should ship by the end of this year), and beyond, around first quarter 2020, the  Purism Liberm 5, and the PineTab 10" table
<ubptgbot> t.   The specs of these might not impress you for your particular needs or desires, but they represent significant steps towards actually completely open source, mainline Linux kernel mobile devices.   Beyond that - there is also major efforts being made to get over the significant barriers that newer chipsets with closed proprietary drivers create
<ubptgbot>  for porting on more recent Android phones - but again progress IS being made on that front as well.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mark alexa [If UT wants to make it into mobile market at some point, decision makers will ne …], [Edit] Mark - in the works with a great deal of focus from the UBports team is support for the upcoming Pine64 PinePhone (should ship by the end of this year), and beyond, around first quarter 2020, the  Purism Liberm 5, and the PineTab 10
<ubptgbot> " tablet.   The specs of these might not impress you for your particular needs or desires, but they represent significant steps towards actually completely open source, mainline Linux kernel mobile devices - and if they are successful could lead to second generation iterations with better specs.   Beyond that - there is also major efforts being mad
<ubptgbot> e to get over the significant barriers that newer chipsets with closed proprietary drivers create for porting on more recent Android phones - but again progress IS being made on that front as well.
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> @TotalSonic [Mark - in the works with a great deal of focus from the UBports team is support …], could treble help?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @enriconia [could treble help?], yup it could.  Main work is going on via the Halium project.
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> @TotalSonic [yup it could.  Main work is going on via the Halium project.], is Halium going to take advantage of Treble, then?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> not exactly
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but i'd reference the halium docs for more info
<ubptgbot> <enriconia> @Fuseteam [but i'd reference the halium docs for more info], Ok, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> anyone rememember who wanted to do call recording?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i do not but i think it was mentioned in this group
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @TotalSonic [A couple of people on this forum have received Pro 5's in good condition from th …], May have to pick one of these up.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It should be noted that those devices are not Ubuntu Edition and are technically not supported. You may find some issues that you would not find with the Ubuntu Edition that may not ever be fixed.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Braillynn [May have to pick one of these up.], and be prepared to hack it, can be a big task
<ubptgbot> Jason Ohlrogge was added by: Jason Ohlrogge
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @mateosalta [and be prepared to hack it, can be a big task], Is it the same process as the OnePlus One? That’s currently what I run UT on.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> no one plus one is way easier
#ubports 2020-08-03
<ubptgbot> <Curtis Jiles> (Photo, 511x652) https://irc.ubports.com/D0hNO0IC.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @lduboeuf [is there any device with magnetometer ready ? I would like to know if Stellarium …], Yes does it need magnetometer or compass?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Because currently I got only magnetometer working, compass would be a new plugin to write
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @Flohack [Yes does it need magnetometer or compass?], I think only magnetometer
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @Flohack [Yes does it need magnetometer or compass?], [Edit] I think only Magnetometer + Accelerometer
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @lduboeuf [I think only Magnetometer + Accelerometer], Install SensorsStatus app and switch to magnetometer, see if it works
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If not I have a branch that should enable it
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> well i'm on N5, i bet there is no Magnetometer there :)
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> That is why i was asking if anyone can test Stellarium if any Magnetometer available
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> what does Magnetometer do? … Nexus 5 turns display on and off with a magnet … is that it? 😄
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> ahah no :), to get the current position of the phone according to tge
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> [Edit] ahah no :), to get the current position of the phone according to the Northe South East West
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> i think it is that
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> [Edit] ahah no :), to get the current position of the phone according to the Earth's magnetic north.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @lduboeuf [That is why i was asking if anyone can test Stellarium if any Magnetometer avail …], Ok what do I have to do ?
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> just to see if in navigation mode if it works
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> (the "mobile" icon at the bottom right
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/SUbBfv5e.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Oki need to install first
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> ;-)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hmm nothing happens openstore 0% progress wth
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well it starts moving ^^
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> yes but don't follow the phone move (tight-left)?
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> [Edit] yes but don't follow the phone move (right-left)?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No it does not. But SensorsStatus shows magnetometer readings. SO, it must be smth with the App
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Also, on my N6P (freshly ported) the location indicator on top goes off again after a few secs and I dont get location
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> oh ok, will going to be hard to debug without a device :), thx for the feedback
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> @zoomer296 [Hey, I just got a UBports CE PinePhone, and OpenStore isn't working for me. … Sto …], Same thing to me, how you manage to fix it?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Jonas [Same thing to me, how you manage to fix it?], make sure your internet connection is working … try if the browser works … also check if the time/date is correct
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> @Javacookies [make sure your internet connection is working … try if the browser works … also chec …], Internet connection is working, time and date also should be correct, but  I will double check it
<ubptgbot> Doomsday_101 was added by: Doomsday_101
<ubptgbot> blindfornow was added by: blindfornow
<ubptgbot> asierurbi was added by: asierurbi
<ubptgbot> <blindfornow> Hi Guys … Is thr a way to install Ubuntu on nokia 8?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> hello all! after last update on pinephone on 15/07 i cannot get any other update, it feels strange, and when I go to available update channels, the list appears empty :S anyone with same problem? any known solution? thank you!
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @Jonas [Same thing to me, how you manage to fix it?], It works under (stable) Wi-Fi, but i never got it to work under mobile data.  … Everything but the store and system updates seem to work, so my guess is a carrier attempt to block tethering, rather than an APN issue.
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> What carrier?
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> @zoomer296 [It works under (stable) Wi-Fi, but i never got it to work under mobile data.  … E …], yes updates are working, but I can't install new app, it just shows loading bar all the time
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> and I don't use Sim card, only Wi-Fi
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @blindfornow [Hi Guys … Is thr a way to install Ubuntu on nokia 8?], I'm not even seeing android roms for that phone aside from GSI. … I do, however, see plenty of custom kernels. … Your best bet building a Halium patched kernel, and installing the UBports GSI.
<ubptgbot> <blindfornow> @zoomer296 [I'm not even seeing android roms for that phone aside from GSI. … I do, however, s …], Thx a lot @zoomer296 I chked the halium.. … I am working on it. … I also found source code in the Nokia website.
<ubptgbot> GeertON7GF was added by: GeertON7GF
<ubptgbot> <GeertON7GF> Hi anyone else having problems with the Ubuntu Touch Version 37 update by ubports on a BQ E4.5 phone ? … The touch screen sensing is completely messed up!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what channel are you on?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @GeertON7GF [Hi anyone else having problems with the Ubuntu Touch Version 37 update by ubport …], We did not change anything in this area so I doubt its on us.
<ubptgbot> Shaheda Ansari was added by: Shaheda Ansari
<ubptgbot> <GeertON7GF> OK Thanks Florian, if it is not in the software, I guess my hardware is starting to fail..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @GeertON7GF [Hi anyone else having problems with the Ubuntu Touch Version 37 update by ubport …], i don't know what channel you're on, but that build number doesn't align with what's currently available in any of the supported channels for krillin
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you still on the canonical image perhaps?
<ubptgbot> <GeertON7GF> nop, I found the problem dough, I've plugged in a mouse in the usb charge port and then I can select everything. With the touchscreen there's an area of the screen that is not responsive, so I think its a hardware issue.  … To bad, this phone has been working perfect for many years now..
<ubptgbot> <GeertON7GF> [Edit] I found the problem: I've plugged in a mouse in the usb charge port and then I can select everything. With the touchscreen there's an area of the screen that is not responsive, so I think its a hardware issue.  … To bad, this phone has been working perfect for many years now..
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @GeertON7GF [I found the problem: I've plugged in a mouse in the usb charge port and then I c …], Wwll the BQs are very brave. For that budget I would never have thought to get that longlasting hardware and almost no wear on the battery. My GF uses hers for 4 years now or so, and it hasnt aged that much. that said, my first E5 suffered di
<ubptgbot> gitizer damage but rain was involved lol
<ubptgbot> <GeertON7GF> I agree, this is the best phone I ever had. Maybe it's worth replacing the screen. I've receive my PinePhone this week but it's still too beta to be usable.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> It is definitely good hardware for the price. My tablet is still going strong, as is the E4.5 I got when they came out. I gave that one to my father when he wanted an Ubuntu Touch device to play with, as I knew it would not break down on him spontaneously... I still miss it every day.
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Anywhere you can buy a bq?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> As much as I liked my E5 for several years (still working), I will not exchange it back for my Xperia regarding speed. For battery duration, well, another story. 😉
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> Yeah, you had to put yourself in a different gear to use them if you had a more powerful second device. But all in all though, the performance is still acceptable.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [Anywhere you can buy a bq?], I guess they're only available second hand now. The company itself no longer sells hardware.
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @ArubIslander [I guess they're only available second hand now. The company itself no longer sel …], I guess that. I see on ebay, but I want the fhd one. :)
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> Ah, you are looking for a tablet. I have no idea what prices they go for. Mine is still in good shape. The case is another story. Good thing I bought a spare case before BQ changed course.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> I have also ordered a PineTab. Interested to see how it will compare in performance.
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Those pinephone specs are too low for me, although PineTab looks nice
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> 150$ for a really low spec'ed phone. Ehhhh not for me.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as opposed to an e4.5 or e5hd?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the pinephone is definitely higher end than that
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Good thing I didn't ask you. BQ is from 2015, and PinePhone is 2019-2020? I think the specs can be a bit better. Just saying.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no need to be rude. there are plenty of new phones in the sub-$200 price range which are about the same spec level as pinephone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but you're welcome to find a billion dollars to donate to pine64 so they can develop a dodecacore phone with 16GB RAM and 1TB storage
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Not trying to be rude, just thought your remark was a bit hostile.
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @dohbee [but you're welcome to find a billion dollars to donate to pine64 so they can dev …], Like the sarcasm in this comment
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Good thing I didn't ask you. :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> asking what you are comparing against is hostile? you immediately asked where to buy a bq prior to the statement that pinephone is too low spec
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Low spec'ed for the year it's coming out.
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Just my opinion.
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> [Edit] Good thing I didn't ask you. BQ  Aquaris M10 FHD is from 2015, and PinePhone is 2019-2020? I think the specs can be a bit better. Just saying.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Why does it matter when it came out, if you're going to use it the same year they both exist? … Saying “Id rather have a lower end phone because it came put a few years ago, over a newer phone with better specs because of the tech and culture at the time of release” seems like a REALLY weird way of looking at the world. … And re
<ubptgbot> plying with “good think I didn't ask you” is where you went wrong in approaching others, it is rude, regardless of if you meant it to sound
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Teleports broke my old message and replaced it with an older cached one I think, so it was much more poorly written than the one I was meant to post, which is why I deleted that one, sorry.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate [Teleports broke my old message and replaced it with an older cached one I think, …], doesn't look old to me 🤷‍♀️
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @PhoenixLandPirate [Teleports broke my old message and replaced it with an older cached one I think, …], "The dog ate my homework".
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [Low spec'ed for the year it's coming out.], Well how about this: If they come out with a $700 model as another famous company tried... and then find out this or that hardware does not play nice together, we need 15 PCB revisions, users are upset... they are in constant maintenance mode. Shitstorm will be immedia
<ubptgbot> te. To be honest, as we can see, you cannot do it right. Someone will always be unhappy. So better do a cheaper hardware, and do some iterations, ignoring the trolls in between, and then after a few years, have it perfect. … Hardware is ... guess hard. If you never built a phone before, you cannot do a flagship
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Flohack [Well how about this: If they come out with a $700 model as another famous compan …], I did not see it like that. I was reading that UT runs very smoothly on BQ Aquaris M10. I remember seeing a video of UT PinePhone and it was pretty laggy. I don't have a PinePhone so it's probably 10 times better at the moment.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [I did not see it like that. I was reading that UT runs very smoothly on BQ Aquar …], the m10 and pinephone are not comparable through how you see UT perform on a video on the internet though. the pinephone is developer hardware, not daily use, and it is all open drivers. it's also the first usage of all wayland f
<ubptgbot> or UT, and there are still some hiccups with how the GPU is used by mir/lomiri, which gives a false sense that the hardware doesn't perform as well as it can. once the issue is fixed, UT will appear much more fluid
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> Fwd from pizzalovingnerd: Hey guys, I am having an issue with Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5 where I cannot play music through my Onforu Bluetooth bike speaker.
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> Fwd from pizzalovingnerd: It connects to the speaker, and it detects it as a headset, and than when I play music, it goes through the phone's speakers, and when I turn up or down the volume, it changes to volume for the speaker
<ubptgbot> <GeertON7GF> It's true that you can't get all right, and after playing arround a little bit with my newly received PinePhone, I accept that loads of stuff aren't working and are buggy, however, I did expect to at least to be able to receive and make phonecalls, if not, is getting kinda difficult to call it a phone...
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> All pinephone batches released so far are developer batches for devs to develop a working OS for the phone.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> So if an enduser buys the phone, well bugs are to be expected.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Although I guess with lots of devs working on the phone, I would expect quick improvements.
<ubptgbot> Frank was added by: Frank
<ubptgbot> <GeertON7GF> Sure, I don't mind that, I knew what I was buying, so I accept that camera isn't working, I get a list of gliches, and so on... It just came as a surprise to me that the basic phone functionality wasn't working.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I guess only because it is a basic functionality it is not necessarily easy to fix. 😁
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @GeertON7GF [Sure, I don't mind that, I knew what I was buying, so I accept that camera isn't …], but it does work for plenty of people 🤷‍♀️
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's the real 5g conspiracy, as providers move to take older bands offline and force consumers to upgrade and use VoLTE and other newer things
<ubptgbot> <GeertON7GF> Receiveing call's seems to work, but dailing out doesn't, so I guess thats halfway there 😊
<ubptgbot> <GeertON7GF> I've tried sim cards of 2 different operators, both refuse outgoing calls.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @pizzalovingnerd [It connects to the speaker, and it detects it as a headset, and than when I play …], there's a current bug where audio doesn't get routed to BT if the app is already open when you connected thr BT speaker/headset. Try reopening the app once you soeaker is already connected. Otherwise, you might be unlucky to have a B
<ubptgbot> T device that doesn't work well on UT. You can also try a reboot or retrying to pair as last options.
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> @Javacookies Cool, I'll try it
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> Also does anyone have a list of APNs that work on Ubuntu Touch?  I can't get data or MMS working
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> I'm on AT&T
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> @Javacookies [there's a current bug where audio doesn't get routed to BT if the app is already …], This worked :D
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> nice, so at the moment, you have to restart the app if ever you BT device gets disconnected. This is actually a regression but so far it hasn't been fixed yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @GeertON7GF [I've tried sim cards of 2 different operators, both refuse outgoing calls.], try switching data from 4g to 2g/3g
<ubptgbot> <GeertON7GF> That was the first thing I've tried, same problem.
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> Hi guys. Is there any app to encrypt files?
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> I did not find any in the OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> If you can use internet, try geens.com
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jonas [If you can use internet, try geens.com], err, wrong group?
<ubptgbot> badfellowman was added by: badfellowman
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] err, wrong group? Jonas
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> Why so, just made recomendation about end to end file encryption platform. … True it is not an app, but I normally use it with pine phone.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it looked like spam as it was just a link with "if you have internet click here"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gnugarro [Hi guys. Is there any app to encrypt files?], i don't think there is, but what exactly are you looking to do. encrypt local files? encrypt to send as attachment in dekko? or what?
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> @dohbee [i don't think there is, but what exactly are you looking to do. encrypt local fi …], Encrypt file locally
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> @dohbee [i don't think there is, but what exactly are you looking to do. encrypt local fi …], [Edit] Encrypt files locally
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gnugarro [Encrypt files locally], you could install gnupg inside libertine container and use it there
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> @dohbee [it looked like spam as it was just a link with "if you have internet click here"], Agree, my comunications skills are very broken.
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> @gnugarro [Encrypt files locally], If for some reasons you are using android (hope this sounds not like a swear-word) give it a try.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but there's no supported method to encrypt all data on storage at the moment
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> Can I use a dongle  (type c) to connect external monitor and mouse?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on pinephone? if you've fixed the hardware so that OTG mode can work, i guess so. or if you have the newer revision with the hardware fix already (which you probably don't since it hasn't shipped yet afaik).
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> @dohbee [on pinephone? if you've fixed the hardware so that OTG mode can work, i guess so …], Yes pine one.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the braveheart and ubports CE revisions of the hardware don't have working OTG or displayport on USB-C, and need a hardware fix to enable it. there's documentation on pinephone wiki and a video of how to do it if you're confident enough.
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> Probably I am not, but can you drop a link?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jonas [Probably I am not, but can you drop a link?], search in @utonpine group
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=emb_title&v=xf8OJtjNWUM … Looks like, this one. Well not THAT hard if you have hot air station, but still you need to be very delicate
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yep. didn't need a repost though :P
<ubptgbot> <Jonas> Sorry, so my further  will go there
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> So I'm having an issue where Ubuntu Touch  can't detect cell data
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> On my Nexus 5, can somebody help me with that
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @pizzalovingnerd [On my Nexus 5, can somebody help me with that], In general its very unlikely that this is a problem on the N5, but do you use an uncommon provider, which needs special APN or MNC MSC settings?
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> I am using AT&T
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> And it was working earlier this morning...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Oh okay ;)
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> hey. i want to apologize for the offensive naming i had on my profile in the previous months
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> generally to the community and the administrators of the group
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> thanks. i hope the other members of your other group have been able to recognize the problem with that naming as well
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> they haven't. probably gonna leave that group very soon too.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> aaand now they're plannign to raid one of my groups
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> [Edit] aaand now they're planning to raid one of my groups
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mintphin [aaand now they're planning to raid one of my groups], You'll get through it and it'll be alright. But thanks for letting us know.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Troll raids are never fun.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> i know from experience. I used to manage a website which got raided daily.
#ubports 2020-08-04
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Glad you are pulling free. Well done. Good luck and keep going. 👍Don't surrender to badness. 💪
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> @flohack last version of Teleports has a very annoying bug. After entering a chat and starting to write, it deletes all and you have to start over
<ubptgbot> <gnugarro> Version 0.8.0 is the one I am referring to
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We know but we dont find it ;)
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> Good luck guys! If you restart the app all the messages will be back. Except for the one you were typing but you may get a partial draft.
<ubptgbot> <Kwoot> So, if I try to install UT on Volla, and after initial upload and reboot it complains "date failed" and falls back to clean system, what am I doing wrong?
<ubptgbot> Ragul Rakesh was added by: Ragul Rakesh
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Volla phones already shipped??
<ubptgbot> <Kwoot> I don't know. It is very likely I have a dev or demo device.
<ubptgbot> eighty_seven was added by: eighty_seven
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @lduboeuf [That is why i was asking if anyone can test Stellarium if any Magnetometer avail …], Just tested Magnetometer and Stellarium on my BQ Aquarius M10 HD running UT Devel and both work fine.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [Volla phones already shipped??], Dev/tester batch issued so far.
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @gnugarro [@flohack last version of Teleports has a very annoying bug. After entering a cha …], @flohack I can confirm this bug. It prevents me from replying to a comment.
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @lduboeuf Just tried Stellarium again after a few months and I'm really impressed. It's a brilliant app. Well done Lionel! :)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dtarrant [@lduboeuf Just tried Stellarium again after a few months and I'm really impresse …], Can agree, It's really nic
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dtarrant [@lduboeuf Just tried Stellarium again after a few months and I'm really impresse …], [Edit] Can agree, It's really nice
<ubptgbot> randycharleston was added by: JanTapperWork
#ubports 2020-08-05
<kingiy> so tell me is it possible to have a Ubuntu Touch smartphone that has nothing to do with Apple or Google
<kingiy> ?
<adobug> Hello everyone
<adobug> Does anybody know how to make a .defconfig file
#ubports 2020-08-06
<gnarface> hey guys i am an idiot and i locked myself out of ubuntu touch
<gnarface> just wondering if anyone here knows a easy way to reset the password or just do a factory reset on it
<gnarface> information online is not matching, maybe because it's a pinephone, but nobody over in #pinephone knows anything
<gnarface> (their best suggestion is to reinstall from scratch which i will resort to but i thought someone who actually knows the OS layout should be able to tell me how to just mount it over USB and factory reset manually by formatting one of these partitions or something)
<gnarface> never tried ubuntu touch, just thought i'd give it a fair chance
<gnarface> oh
<gnarface> hah
<gnarface> sorry, nevermind; i just found this line item under "not working:"  Misc: Reset to factory defaults
<ikmaak> we were having a discussion about UBPorts on the pine #pinephone channel. it could use some input form the team. could someone please join in?
<ikmaak> please?
#ubports 2020-08-07
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @hacker12455 [hm, does UT support hardware buttons on devices? (home, menu and back)], home button works in some devices … it toggles the app drawer … menu and back does not work and their concept doesn't exist in UT
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> Can someone tel me how much time it needs to get the GPS position on N5 ?
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> i've enabled it 2hours ago, still have nothing
<ubptgbot> <Waxberry> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/I0OrSSa0.png
<ubptgbot> <Waxberry> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/8SQKUzZA.png
<ubptgbot> <Waxberry> A new member will hopefully join UB ports very shortly!
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> What device is this
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @Waxberry [A new member will hopefully join UB ports very shortly!], awesome
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @Flohack [That screen doesnt look right], What a minute why My ubports recovery have no logo
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> I mean model
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> @LostVX [I mean model], fxtec pro1
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> @hacker12455 [fxtec pro1], Thx
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> hello all! is there any way to backup the full image of the ubports pinephone in order to restore it?
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> @Waxberry [<reply to media>], 😍
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @Waxberry [<reply to media>], Which phone?
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> fxtec pro1 did he say
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @lduboeuf [Can someone tel me how much time it needs to get the GPS position on N5 ?], Under clear sky? 5min max
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Are you indoors?
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> yes, but i think it is a hardware issue, i will keep the device outside again to test
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @stefwe [fxtec pro1 did he say], That phone looks great wit ut
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> @DarknessHiddenorg [That phone looks great wit ut], I totaly agree
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah! I'm really craving for a smooth experience of UT....I miss my Nexus 5 … I need to buy a new fast device 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @asierurbi [hello all! is there any way to backup the full image of the ubports pinephone in …], there's no easy way at the moment but you can maybe backup the userdata partition into an image file and restore. Haven't tried that though. I've only copied the whole partition to and from the sd card
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Javacookies [yeah! I'm really craving for a smooth experience of UT....I miss my Nexus 5 … I ne …], the new qt seems to have HUGE improvements too
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Fwd from mariogrip: qt 5.15 is so damn fast
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Video, 21s) https://irc.ubports.com/McjyP7Gz.mp4
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> different OS but :P
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> but system-settings start in record time, and this is even on a pinephone
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> that's like 10 times faster then the current ubports pinephone image
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> it sure is
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> didnt expect the qt bump to be that much of an improvement, but clearly it is
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> it IS really good to see the pinephone will get there long term :)
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> @Javacookies [there's no easy way at the moment but you can maybe backup the userdata partitio …], ok thanks!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @rogieroudshoorn [that's like 10 times faster then the current ubports pinephone image], but i do wonder how this new qt will perform on a newer never an faster device
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> like the fxtec pro
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @rogieroudshoorn [that's like 10 times faster then the current ubports pinephone image], [Edit] but i do wonder how this new qt will perform on a newer never and faster cpu
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip [<reply to media>], don't go teasing us like this! 😄
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/RFciUvx7.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> also, we're not going straight to 5.15 right? 5.12 first?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> also, manjaro has Qt 5.15 and Lomiri already works on it? Awesome!
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> didn't someone have a semi-working OP5?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Javacookies [also, we're not going straight to 5.15 right? 5.12 first?], 5.12 is where most of the performance improvments happens
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> looking at the qt blogs https://www.qt.io/blog/2019/05/03/qt-quick-performance-improvements-qt-5-12-lts-updated-qt-5-12-3
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> the new js engine is just faster for sure
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Now I'm more excited. Upgrade to 5.9 also brought some performance improvements before.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [also, we're not going straight to 5.15 right? 5.12 first?], right. 5.12; 5.15 requires too many low level deps to be upgraded, to build it on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Javacookies [also, manjaro has Qt 5.15 and Lomiri already works on it? Awesome!], Jup
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee [right. 5.12; 5.15 requires too many low level deps to be upgraded, to build it o …], yeah, 5.15 wont happen before 20.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also with 5.12 app devs can use the qtquick compiler, to ship pre-compiled qml
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> same for lomiri and co
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [right. 5.12; 5.15 requires too many low level deps to be upgraded, to build it o …], I see. good luck 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [also with 5.12 app devs can use the qtquick compiler, to ship pre-compiled qml], I know this is great but this means no more messing with qml files without recompilation right?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Javacookies [I know this is great but this means no more messing with qml files without recom …], no, afaik it will recompile on the fly if there is a diff
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> or a newer qt
<ubptgbot> <Dimaty562> Hello, guys. I boot UBports, but unity not started. Black screen.  How fix? … error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment … GL_VENDOR = Qualcomm … GL_RENDERER = Adreno (TM) 510 … GL_VERSION = OpenGL ES 2.0 (OpenGL ES 3.2 V@145.0 (GIT@I96480c87c9)) … to and from FDs are required for display manager
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip [no, afaik it will recompile on the fly if there is a diff], so plain qml files will still be available?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Javacookies [so plain qml files will still be available?], yes
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Dimaty562 [Hello, guys. I boot UBports, but unity not started. Black screen.  How fix? … err …], need more logs and what device is this_
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Dimaty562 [Hello, guys. I boot UBports, but unity not started. Black screen.  How fix? … err …], [Edit] need more logs and what device is this?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's good to know. I've been living with messing with qml files directly. It's just so much easier to test especially for the simpler ones 😄
<ubptgbot> <Dimaty562> @mariogrip [need more logs and what device is this?], Wich?  Leeco le2
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Dimaty562 [Wich?  Leeco le2], did you port it?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> best is to move to https://t.me/ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [I know this is great but this means no more messing with qml files without recom …], well, nothing is changing about that yet in the core stuff
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but for things like authenticator-ng that use qrc already, and you can't just edit qml directly anyway, it is a nice little improvement
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also means those devs who wanted to do some proprietary thing before and couldn't because of the missing qml compiler, can do so with 5.12
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [but for things like authenticator-ng that use qrc already, and you can't just ed …], yeah, actually my apps are already compiled since I moved to C++ template. But I'm mainly worried with Lomiri. It's fun experimenting with it
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> @Javacookies [don't go teasing us like this! 😄], Lol
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> If @mariogrip  is going to tease me then i will tease him back.
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> (Photo, 1280x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/wdfjqLqj.png
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/8CJsFqN4.png
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Spikerguy [<reply to media>], ha! i got scaling settings if you want
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> But yes he got few things more.  So i have to wait for him always
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> @mariogrip [ha! i got scaling settings if you want], Always  but ill b back later need to go out for some time
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Spikerguy [Always  but ill b back later need to go out for some time], pushed to lomiri-desktop-session
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> so you can get the scaling goodies if you want :P
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> @mariogrip [so you can get the scaling goodies if you want :P], Nice
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> Did your run firefox with xwayland flags manually?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Spikerguy [Did your run firefox with xwayland flags manually?], yes
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> Ok back to lomiri group please
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> I am scared of ubort group there are too many ppl here and too many messages.  😂
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> ha :P
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @Spikerguy [<reply to media>], Great UI on great OS :))
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> (Sticker, 272x512) https://irc.ubports.com/7A3Nd9sb.webp
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> @jedi2light [Great UI on great OS :))], Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> are there already ready made images of Manjaro with Lomiri for the pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are not
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> @Javacookies [are there already ready made images of Manjaro with Lomiri for the pinephone?], Soon my friend soon . … Next time you ask this question make sure you tab marius.  😝
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no problem 😄
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> hello again! I have  the ubports edition pinephone, and would like also to try and play with mobian. I have created the sd but it always boot ubports :s any idea on how to make the sd boot work? Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Can we make our port official?
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> @LostVX [Can we make our port official?], Is there any guide or smth about that
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @asierurbi [hello again! I have  the ubports edition pinephone, and would like also to try a …], it should boot the sd card so I would think your sd card isn't bootable. How did you flash mobian to your sdcard?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> i did several tries with bmaptool and with dd
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> it creates two partitions, small one, and the second with the left space
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> both copy processes finished fine
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> it is a 32GB sdcard class 10
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> how could I guess if the sd card is bootable?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> thank you!
<ubptgbot> f1soarez was added by: f1soarez
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> well it should just boot if it's bootable. When in UT, try running the command `lsblk` in the terminal … this i while the sd card is inserted … there should be mmcblk0 and mmcblk2 (sd csrd and internal)
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Are there any work about 18.04?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> @Javacookies [well it should just boot if it's bootable. When in UT, try running the command l …], thanks kugi! finally i tried ecther and worked fine 😊
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @asierurbi [thanks kugi! finally i tried ecther and worked fine 😊], Cool, enjoy! 😄
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> @mariogrip [<reply to media>], any idear when alpha is coming
<ubptgbot> Felipe Tambasco was added by: Felipe Tambasco
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @lduboeuf [Can someone tel me how much time it needs to get the GPS position on N5 ?], Haven't managed yet
<ubptgbot> Ender was added by: Ender
<ubptgbot> Kamboet was added by: Kamboet
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> @mariogrip I'm trying to run Lomiri on manajaro on the PBP... i switched to the unstable repos and installed the package they have, but it only shows "Mir Wayland" on SDDM
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/9X0govsb.png
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> and launching it from terminal i get this
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> I killed SDDM, so it's not that
<ubptgbot> YepYepperson was added by: YepYepperson
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> You can run it manually
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> Need the right scripts
<ubptgbot> Marian Schnitzer was added by: Marian Schnitzer
<kingiy> anyone know why in fluffy chat when I try and join any other channel than ubports it gives me a 'no known servers' error?
<ubptgbot> <judgment956> Does anyone have the latest version of Sailbook? Had to do a factory reset and as I was reinstalling my apps, noticed it was no longer in the open store.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on what device?
<ubptgbot> <judgment956> Meizu pro 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, it's just not in the store at all
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> try pesbuk instead?
<ubptgbot> <judgment956> I had both installed. I liked sailbook a bit more.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok. i don't know where it went :)
<ubptgbot> <judgment956> If no one has it, that's fine. I can stick with pesbuk if need be.
<ubptgbot> saktinugraha was added by: saktinugraha
#ubports 2020-08-08
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> it might still have a repo somewhere someone cloned
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> those webapps need constant development, websites break things all the time
<ubptgbot> <judgment956> I found the original repo and a cloned repo but could not find an already built click package.
<ubptgbot> <judgment956> It seemed to have worked fine the last time I used it, but then again I don't really use much of the features. And it's been a couple weeks as well. Just got back to UT.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh I wonder why it got unpublished. I'm pretty sure it was still working.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Waxberry [<reply to media>], awesome.  interesting to see a physical keyboard. long time no see.  looks useful with all shortcut keys
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @judgment956 [It seemed to have worked fine the last time I used it, but then again I don't re …], Sailbook is working great on my Meizu Pro 5 - weird that it got unpublished.  Rudi Timmerman was the author of that but seems he deleted his Telegram account that I had.  I have an email address for him still though. Hope he is ok - I thi
<ubptgbot> nk he was dealing with some health issues a little bit ago but not sure.  I only have an old version on click here - are click's stored anywhere on the phone once they have been installed?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @judgment956 [It seemed to have worked fine the last time I used it, but then again I don't re …], [Edit] Sailbook is working great on my Meizu Pro 5 - weird that it got unpublished.  Rudi Timmerman was the author of that but seems he deleted his Telegram account that I had.  I have an email address for him still though. Hope he is ok
<ubptgbot> - I think he was dealing with some health issues a little bit ago but not sure.  I only have an old version on click backup here though, but the latest version is installed on  my phone. -Are click's stored anywhere on the phone once they have been installed?
<ubptgbot> Chelsea Rivera was added by: Chelsea Rivera
<ubptgbot> Matthew Wagner was added by: Matthew Wagner
<ubptgbot> <AndeBataglia> (Voice, 1s) https://irc.ubports.com/ov5Y9Sy3.oga
<ubptgbot> sirotecer was added by: sirotecer
<ubptgbot> Ovi was added by: Ovi
<ubptgbot> <Ovi> hi
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @zoomer296 [Highlighting the small portion that functions as a back gesture seems simple eno …], Prs welcome i guess but i really don't think global gestures are suitable for something so context sensitive. I think best for apps to handle it themselves … Tho some sort of guidline where it should go might be idea, then again i suppose tha
<ubptgbot> t guideline currently currently says in the headerbar i suppose
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [also, we're not going straight to 5.15 right? 5.12 first?], Would be awesome to jump tho :p … 20.04 ships with 5.12 tho....
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [right. 5.12; 5.15 requires too many low level deps to be upgraded, to build it o …], Ah now i get it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @judgment956 [I found the original repo and a cloned repo but could not find an already built …], should be fairly simple to get a click package build on gitlab; do you have a link
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [Sailbook is working great on my Meizu Pro 5 - weird that it got unpublished.  Ru …], Clicks are unpacked in /opt/click.ubuntu.com iirc
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [Clicks are unpacked in /opt/click.ubuntu.com iirc], Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [Clicks are unpacked in /opt/click.ubuntu.com iirc], How do you repack this into a .click file?
<ubptgbot> UWURUKUNDO_Valens was added by: UWURUKUNDO_Valens
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [Sailbook is working great on my Meizu Pro 5 - weird that it got unpublished.  Ru …], sadly is an expected behavior from him
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6dz4zZk4.null
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/lqvtM4mC.null
<ubptgbot> Satrioismail was added by: Satrioismail
<ubptgbot> <UWURUKUNDO_Valens> If you are an IT , computer engineer, Information system don't loose this opportunity https://youtu.be/NWA2oIm4_AY  Remember to subscribe for getting upcoming updates
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @UWURUKUNDO_Valens is that related with Ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Draksidee> Hi , any new devices support?!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [How do you repack this into a .click file?], That i don't know, if there's a repo i could try with gitlab
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Draksidee [Hi , any new devices support?!], All supported devices are more or less listed on devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <Draksidee> @Fuseteam [All supported devices are more or less listed on devices.ubuntu-touch.io], Thanks 👍
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @malditobastardo [<reply to media>], This is an old and buggy version - current version is 2.9
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> ok let me see
<ubptgbot> <UWURUKUNDO_Valens> @mimecar [@UWURUKUNDO_Valens is that related with Ubuntu touch?], Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <UWURUKUNDO_Valens> I will not provide that again
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey! If I want to install some binaries in my ubuntu touch what should I do?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I don't want to use libertine.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Because it's something simple like `neofetch` and some static binaries that doesn't require any special access
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TotalSonic [Sailbook is working great on my Meizu Pro 5 - weird that it got unpublished.  Ru …], you can rebuild it from its folder in opt
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [you can rebuild it from its folder in opt], Can you give a step by step for a total newbie in this?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TotalSonic [How do you repack this into a .click file?], there is a hidden folder with the manifest, copy that into the root of the app, rename to manifest.json then run clickable
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [there is a hidden folder with the manifest, copy that into the root of the app, …], Ok, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> .click/info
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> appname.manifest
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hello. What's `crtc_commit:113` and why it's eating 20% of my cpu?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> [Edit] Hello. What's `crtc_commit:113` and why it's eating 20% of my cpu after booting?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> that's probably for porting channel unless it is "supported" device and still no idea
<ubptgbot> Stuart Hilsmier was added by: Stuart Hilsmier
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> I want to make a proposal about the donations via BTC. … I want to donate about 0.0003 or 0.0004 BTC every month, but the fee is too high for BTC transactions, so there is this project called Incognito.org, where the fees for transaction are incredibly low, because they have the option to Shield BTC inside their network.  … Incognito
<ubptgbot> .org is a completely free opensource protect aiming to boost privacy for any cryptocurrency, so because of that, it doesn't require any KYC or login, you just create a wallet and shield your crypto inside at no cost. … By promoting this app I'm not getting paid or anything, I just think its a really cool project UBports could use for the donations
<ubptgbot> system so its easier for those who like donating by BTC.
<ubptgbot> <judgment956> @Fuseteam [should be fairly simple to get a click package build on gitlab; do you have a li …], Here is the original repo. https://github.com/Xray1870/sailbook/tree/master and here is the fork https://gitlab.com/Anne17/sailbook If anything, maybe I'll try building it myself when my replacement monitor comes in.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mrcyjanek [Hey! If I want to install some binaries in my ubuntu touch what should I do?], just put them somewhere in your home dir then i guess
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> [Edit] I want to make a proposal about the donations via BTC. … I want to donate about 0.0003 or 0.0004 BTC every month, but the fee is too high for BTC transactions, so there is this project called Incognito.org, where the fees for transaction are incredibly low, because they have the option to Shield BTC inside their network.  … In
<ubptgbot> cognito.org is a completely free opensource protect aiming to boost privacy for any cryptocurrency, so because of that, it doesn't require any KYC or login, you just create a wallet and shield your crypto inside at no cost. … By promoting this app I'm not getting paid or anything, I just think its a really cool project UBports could use for the don
<ubptgbot> ations system so its easier for those who like donating by BTC. … If UBports does so, be sure I'll donate every time I can 😉
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SenorBinario [I want to make a proposal about the donations via BTC. … I want to donate about 0. …], you can i guess make a click of the app if you want. but it's not good for things like having a public address on a website to take donations at
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @dohbee [you can i guess make a click of the app if you want. but it's not good for thing …], What do you mean? You have a BTC address in the donations section. If you shield your BTC inside Incognito app, you wouldn't be exposed at all
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, if you're looking for more discussion on that specifically, it'd be better as a thread on the forum i guess. telegram is not really good for long posts
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @SenorBinario [What do you mean? You have a BTC address in the donations section. If you shield …], but then you have a account with them...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SenorBinario [What do you mean? You have a BTC address in the donations section. If you shield …], the shielded address in incognito are not permanent public addresses. they only last for an hour or so to send your funds into incognito
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @dohbee [also, if you're looking for more discussion on that specifically, it'd be better …], Alright! Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [but then you have a account with them...], not really. there's no login or signup. you can just use it anonymously
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @dohbee [the shielded address in incognito are not permanent public addresses. they only …], I mean, I would send you pBTC, haha
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ah
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> plays kansas - dust in the wind
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @SenorBinario [I mean, I would send you pBTC, haha], Inside the Incognito app, the address of every account is permanent, you could publish that one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's just not designed for something like taking donations for a public foundation like UBports :)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @SenorBinario [Inside the Incognito app, the address of every account is permanent, you could p …], ok, pay yourself to a diffrent address, then when it ammounts something transfer it
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @dohbee [it's just not designed for something like taking donations for a public foundati …], I think it is. You could publish both public BTC address and Incognito Address. Unshielding from Incognito is free to take back the pBTC to BTC
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @mateosalta [ok, pay yourself to a diffrent address, then when it ammounts something transfer …], The problem is the fee for transactions, it is high
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> But inside Incognito it is not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it's custodial, not a wallet that UBports would directly own
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> just not really even something to consider for micro fractions of a strange currency
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @SenorBinario [The problem is the fee for transactions, it is high], thats why i say keep the change
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the real problem is that bitcoin is just bad; would be better to use something like CryptAPI or such to take donations in multiple currencies, and then deposit directly in the bank
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> (Photo, 155x310) https://irc.ubports.com/rjROUoV8.png
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> It's in the description of the app
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> (Photo, 300x600) https://irc.ubports.com/HylEdYdH.png
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @dohbee [the real problem is that bitcoin is just bad; would be better to use something l …], By just giving the public address of your incognito wallet, you could accept any crypto. I could send ETH to the same address that I could be sending BTC
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @dohbee [the real problem is that bitcoin is just bad; would be better to use something l …], [Edit] By just giving the public address of your incognito wallet, you could accept any crypto. I could be sending ETH to the same address that I could be sending BTC
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @dohbee [the real problem is that bitcoin is just bad; would be better to use something l …], [Edit] By just giving the public address of your incognito wallet, you could accept any crypto. I could be sending ETH to the same address that I could send BTC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> like i said, post a topic on the forum :)
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> (Photo, 295x112) https://irc.ubports.com/mtzkF7ZV.png
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/9q3wdTa4.webp
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> I was just trying to help...
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> Anyway, thanks for your time
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @SenorBinario [<reply to media>], yeah... talking about coin in bold will do that
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> i would have flaggeg your first message here if teleports had that feature ;p
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> You are being rude
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it took me a second not to
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> seem like you mean well now, but too many come in here just like that spamming
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we get a lot of spam about bitcoin and such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SenorBinario [You are being rude], blame all the gold chasers who go around spamming everyone about whatever coin, so they can try and get rich
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> Well, what could be the best approach for suggesting my idea without looking like spam. I'm not earning money by proposing this, on the contrary, I want to donate more often
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> I believe in this project. I actually made a pull request once and even bought a cellphone just to try it out
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SenorBinario [Well, what could be the best approach for suggesting my idea without looking lik …], your post is on the forum
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4747/boosting-privacy-and-lower-free-for-donations-with-btc
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @dohbee [https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4747/boosting-privacy-and-lower-free-for-donati …], It is flagged by spam 😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> although, yeah, the post does read a bit too much like spam :)
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @SenorBinario [It is flagged by spam 😅], So I can't correct the typo of the title
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SenorBinario [It is flagged by spam 😅], it just means admins are notified to review it i think
<ubptgbot> <SenorBinario> @dohbee [it just means admins are notified to review it i think], Thank you for your comment in the forum
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> good luck :)
<ubptgbot> Jeff Stevens was added by: Jeff Stevens
#ubports 2020-08-09
<ubptgbot> <Bing_Co> hi,guys. I try to port halium 9
<ubptgbot> <Bing_Co> build/make/core/droiddoc.mk:188: error: FindEmulator: find: `tools/metalava/manual': No such file or directory
<ubptgbot> <Bing_Co> And I don't know how to fix the issue.
<ubptgbot> <UWURUKUNDO_Valens> If you need to learn Ubuntu Linux administration start with us https://youtu.be/E5usOI57Qf8
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @UWURUKUNDO_Valens [If you need to learn Ubuntu Linux administration start with us https://youtu.be/ …], I'm CentOS user. I hope you don't offer bitcoins. Maybe doge coins. . .
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @UWURUKUNDO_Valens [If you need to learn Ubuntu Linux administration start with us https://youtu.be/ …], Again?
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> It happened already?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> With other link, but yes
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @UWURUKUNDO_Valens [I will not provide that again], That links are offtopic
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @UWURUKUNDO_Valens [I will not provide that again], [Edit] That links are not related with the channel
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> If that not offered me evade taxes or doge coins . .  ah, you could made me fall
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> Or a tutorial of how to port a game from unity 3D to Vulkan+Mir for qt
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @UWURUKUNDO_Valens [I will not provide that again], [Edit] Those links are not related with the channel
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> [Edit] Or a tutorial of how to port a game from unity3D to Vulkan+Mir for qt3D
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> My bitcoins would be yours, if I had some.
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> [Edit] If that link offered me evade taxes or doge coins . .  ah, you could made me fall
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> [Edit] If that link offered me
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> [Edit] a tutorial of how to port a game from unity3D to Vulkan+Mir for qt3D
<ubptgbot> cutelittletechie was added by: cutelittletechie
<ubptgbot> helpothersout was added by: helpothersout
<ubptgbot> <helpothersout> Hello. Can anyone tell me if a64 (arm32_64binder) is supported by ubports.
<ubptgbot> Potente was added by: Potente
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Hello everyone
<ubptgbot> <Potente> I'd like to get ubp into my sm-g965f
<ubptgbot> <Potente> I heard about gsi
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Anyone?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> It does not appear in the list of supported devices at this time
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> I would surely need a port
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <Potente> But has this been tried?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> [Edit] It would surely need a port
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [Yeah], But gsi is far more easier than making systemimage
<ubptgbot> <Potente> I'm missing the point
<ubptgbot> <Potente> @mrcyjanek [But gsi is far more easier than making systemimage], up
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Of I have understood correctly, gsi are somewhat universal, are they?
<ubptgbot> <Potente> [Edit] if I have understood correctly, gsi are somewhat universal, are they?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> GSI simplifies the process, but it also requires some work before Ubuntu Touch works.
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Please, tell me more
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> https://ubports.com/es/blog/ubports-blogs-news-1/post/ubuntu-touch-q-a-79-3709
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> section "GSI and Images"
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Ok, checking out
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Read
<ubptgbot> <Potente> So, if I have understood, it's missing its kernel, isn't it?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Potente [Please, tell me more], @Halium
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Potente [So, if I have understood, it's missing its kernel, isn't it?], Yup
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Ok, thanks a lot
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Is it there any plan to support? Id lend my device for testing, if: … 1) You lend me another for daily use (I only have this) … 2) When done, you return it to me with UBPorts installed
<ubptgbot> <Potente> [Edit] Is it there any plan to support? Id' lend my device for testing, if: … 1) You lend me another for daily use (I only have this) … 2) When done, you return it to me with UBPorts installed
<ubptgbot> <Potente> [Edit] Is it there any plan to support? I'd lend my device for testing, if: … 1) You lend me another for daily use (I only have this) … 2) When done, you return it to me with UBPorts installed
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> There must be a user interested in working on that phone.
<ubptgbot> <Potente> darn
<ubptgbot> <Potente> How can I find? I'd do almost anything for this
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> You can ask on the ubports forum
<ubptgbot> <Potente> I will
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Thanks a lot
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> You should also keep in mind that ports usually last a long time.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Potente [Is it there any plan to support? I'd lend my device for testing, if: … 1) You lend …], I have also only one device,
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Thats pain, but if your device is A/B you can dual boot it
<ubptgbot> <Potente> What's ab?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Device can have 2 partitions
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> boot_a and boot_b for example
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Uhm, dunno
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> If thats not the case, you can still dualboot by doing fastboot boot halium-boot.img instead of flashing kernel
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Then after reboot you will still be in android
<ubptgbot> <Potente> How can I check?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Can you take it to @halium please :)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Sure
<ubptgbot> <Potente> I can, but I'd need a replacement
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> There is not replacement
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> [Edit] There are not replacements
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Then, no. How would I phone call?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Potente [I can, but I'd need a replacement], I dont understand
<ubptgbot> <Potente> @dohbee [Can you take it to @halium please :)], I guess he meant the device
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Potente [I guess he meant the device], The group, @halium
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Darn lol I'm so dumb
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Did write there
<ubptgbot> <jmbustillos> Kn mpbf n n. Kxcc f.m.  Mm.  Mvlnvlp.
<ubptgbot> <Potente> OT: Did anyone try Cosmo Communicator with Linux yet?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Potente [OT: Did anyone try Cosmo Communicator with Linux yet?], please don't cross-post the same thing in multiple groups
<ubptgbot> <Potente> Ok, sorry
<ubptgbot> Verdi T900 was added by: Verdi T900
<ubptgbot> geo neo was added by: geo neo
<ubptgbot> simba1983 was added by: simba1983
<ubptgbot> <ImmyChan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/GifbiTNT.png ?
<ubptgbot> <eighty_seven> Hey new peoples
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @eighty_seven [Hey new peoples], People is already plural lol
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> Hello
<ubptgbot> <Lirrums> Fwd from Ubuntu: Puedes encontrar nuestra charla hablando de Ubuntu touch en Youtube, muchas gracias por conectarte y espero que te haya gustado el tema. … Puedes seguirnos en nuestras redes sociales como: @ubuntucolombia …  https://youtu.be/8h2bwVrzLEo
